# Browser Hijacked...



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I read the intro and there are a couple things I dont understand, I have hijack this....but the other two programs DDS and Gmer seem to hang up....but that may be due to me not understanding script blocker part....anywho... 
Whenever Im searching for something the original google search will come up correctly, but when I click on a resultant link I can see im being redirected....also there appears to be sound and video playing that i cannot access....wether it helps or not the search redirection happens on google chrome and internet explorer both.....when video or sound is playing ninja style in the background i dont see it as an application in task manager either....but i think if i end the iexplorer process it stops for a while... i will run a Hijack this log and post it next.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:14:51 PM, on 12/3/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\BoostSpeed.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: StumbleUpon Launcher - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fellowes Proxy] C:\Windows\system32\r3proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdemon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdeamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BambooCore] C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSC] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" -hide -runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} (NVIDIA Smart Scan) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/amun/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-us.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\8.0.1\ViProtocol.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: lxdeCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdeserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxde_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxdecoms.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: StumbleUponUpdateService - stumbleupon.com - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\8.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 8671 bytes


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy 
my name is Daniel and I will be assisting you with your Malware related problems.

Before we move on, please read the following points carefully.

 First, read my instructions completely. If there is anything that you do not understand kindly ask before proceeding.
 Perform everything in the correct order. Sometimes one step requires the previous one. 
 If you have any problems while you are following my instructions, *Stop* there and tell me the exact nature of your problem. 
 Do not run any other scans without instruction or Add/ Remove Software unless I tell you to do so. This would change the output of our tools and could be confusing for me.
 Post all Logfiles as a reply rather than as an attachment unless I specifically ask you. If you can not post all logfiles in one reply, feel free to use more posts.
 If I don't hear from you within 3 days from this initial or any subsequent post, I will have to unsubscribe from this thread and move on to assist someone else.
 Stay with me. I will give you some advice about prevention after the cleanup process. Absence of symptoms does not always mean the computer is clean.
 My first language is not english. So please do not use slang or idioms. It could be hard for me to read. Thanks for your understanding.

Please read and follow these instructions carefully. We do not want it to fix anything yet (if found), we need to see a report first.

Download *TDSSKiller.exe* and save it to your desktop
Execute TDSSKiller.exe by doubleclicking on it.
Press Start Scan

If Malicious objects are found, *do NOT *select * Cure*. *Change the action to Skip*, and save the log.

Once complete, a log will be produced at the root drive which is typically C:\ ,for example, C:\TDSSKiller.<version_date_time>log.txt

Please post the contents of that log in your next reply.

*Please post in your next reply*
TDSSKiller Log


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok first of all thank you for taking the time to help me, and originally when i clicked on your link for the TDSS killer I was redirected....I then opened it up in its own tab and saved it to my desktop....though when I double click it to run nothing happens...it appears that my computer is thinking about it momentarily but then nothing happens....


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Go to *My Computer > Organize > Folder and Search Options* and open the View tab. 
*Untick* Hide extensions from known file types.
Click Apply and OK.

Next, do a right- click on the TDSSKiller.exe and rename it to Larusso.com.

Let me know if it run now


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

No, it still did not run...


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Download *OTL* to your Desktop.

 Double click on the icon to run it.
 Under the







box paste this in


```
activex
netsvcs
msconfig
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.
%PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe
%LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
%systemroot%\system32\*.manifest /3
/md5start
explorer.exe
regedit.exe
winlogon.exe
wininit.exe
userinit.exe
/md5stop
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems|Windows /rs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs
CREATERESTOREPOINT
```

Make sure all other windows are closed to let it run uninterrupted.
 Click the *Quick Scan* button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.

Please post both logfiles in your next reply.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

OTL logfile created on: 12/4/2011 9:00:13 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.94 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.53 Gb Available Physical Memory | 52.23% Memory free
5.87 Gb Paging File | 4.43 Gb Available in Paging File | 75.53% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 298.05 Gb Total Space | 84.61 Gb Free Space | 28.39% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: JOSHSCOMP-PC | User Name: Josh's Comp | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2011/12/04 08:59:15 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011/11/22 16:08:48 | 000,246,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\8.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe
PRC - [2011/10/24 20:29:16 | 002,415,456 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
PRC - [2011/10/18 06:14:54 | 001,229,152 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
PRC - [2011/10/10 06:23:34 | 000,973,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
PRC - [2011/09/08 20:53:26 | 000,743,264 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/15 06:21:40 | 000,337,760 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/06/15 15:16:48 | 000,997,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
PRC - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
PRC - [2011/02/24 21:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2010/11/20 04:17:47 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:14 | 007,418,368 | -H-- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:10 | 007,424,000 | ---- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
PRC - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,255,536 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
PRC - [2009/03/08 13:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] (Lexmark International, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdeserv.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2011/11/22 16:08:45 | 001,451,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:25:19 | 012,433,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6e592e424a204aafeadbe22b6b31b9db\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:40 | 001,587,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b2cfd85528a27eb71dc41d8067359a1\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:35 | 005,453,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\130ad4d9719e566ca933ac7158a04203\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:31 | 000,971,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\2d5bcbeb9475ef62189f605bcca1cec6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:23 | 007,963,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\abab08afa60a6f06bdde0fcc9649c379\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:12 | 011,490,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\a1a82db68b3badc7c27ea1f6579d22c5\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
MOD - [2010/03/24 12:51:30 | 000,970,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.core.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.common.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:40:56 | 000,057,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll
MOD - [2008/06/06 05:45:50 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll
MOD - [2007/05/24 14:21:26 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdescw.dll
MOD - [2007/05/03 09:39:32 | 000,589,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdedatr.dll
MOD - [2007/03/26 01:39:36 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdecats.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2011/11/22 16:08:48 | 000,246,624 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\8.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater)
SRV - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2011/09/24 09:34:52 | 000,419,624 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe -- (NisSrv)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV - [2011/04/13 14:10:34 | 000,103,336 | ---- | M] (stumbleupon.com) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponUpdateService.exe -- (StumbleUponUpdateService)
SRV - [2010/04/03 02:00:26 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -- (McComponentHostService)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:41 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:24 | 000,379,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wcescomm.dll -- (WcesComm)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:18 | 000,183,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\rapimgr.dll -- (RapiMgr)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe -- (lxde_device)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdeserv.exe -- (lxdeCATSCustConnectService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2011/12/03 23:08:40 | 000,029,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{39B7246E-A248-4A7A-9E8E-3466FA7C7B4A}\MpKsl2dc4799f.sys -- (MpKsl2dc4799f)
DRV - [2011/10/07 06:23:48 | 000,230,608 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2011/10/04 06:21:28 | 000,016,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2011/09/13 06:30:10 | 000,032,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2011/08/08 06:08:58 | 000,040,016 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:38 | 000,295,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:14 | 000,024,272 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys -- (AVGIDSFilter)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:12 | 000,134,736 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:12 | 000,023,120 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys -- (AVGIDSEH)
DRV - [2011/04/27 15:25:24 | 000,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys -- (NisDrv)
DRV - [2011/04/18 13:18:50 | 000,043,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpNWMon.sys -- (MpNWMon)
DRV - [2010/12/01 11:06:29 | 000,108,104 | ---- | M] (SlySoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AnyDVD.sys -- (AnyDVD)
DRV - [2010/11/20 02:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010/11/20 01:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2010/06/06 10:23:25 | 000,721,904 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2009/07/31 00:12:54 | 000,287,392 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvmf6232.sys -- (NVNET)
DRV - [2009/07/13 15:45:33 | 000,083,456 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys -- (Serial)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:52 | 000,347,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvm62x32.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2009/06/10 13:19:48 | 009,853,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2007/10/26 18:51:24 | 000,110,624 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys -- (nvstor32)
DRV - [2007/07/23 07:56:58 | 000,042,624 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham1.sys -- (Alpham1)
DRV - [2007/04/04 20:51:36 | 000,012,672 | ---- | M] (Fellowes, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FeMouWDM.sys -- (FeMouWDM)
DRV - [2007/03/20 09:49:52 | 000,018,432 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham2.sys -- (Alpham2)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:47:48 | 000,073,696 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdserd.sys -- (sscdserd) SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:26 | 000,093,872 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys -- (sscdmdm)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:20 | 000,008,272 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys -- (sscdmdfl)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:45:00 | 000,058,352 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdbus.sys -- (sscdbus) SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 19 33 9E 55 A2 4A CB 01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Restore = http://www.msn.com/?vv=800
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Firefox4\ [2011/11/22 16:09:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\components [2011/11/22 21:44:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\plugins
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Thunderbird\ [2011/11/22 16:08:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}client=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\15.0.874.121\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.290.11 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U29 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Remoting Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\15.0.874.121\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\15.0.874.121\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: AVG Internet Security (Enabled) = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1857_0\plugins/avgnpss.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Default Plug-in (Enabled) = default_plugin
CHR - Extension: AVG Safe Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1857_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2009/06/10 13:39:37 | 000,000,824 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (StumbleUpon Launcher) - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (StumbleUpon Toolbar) - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BambooCore] C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Fellowes Proxy] C:\Windows\System32\r3proxy.exe (Fellowes, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdeamon] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdemon.exe] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Recovery present
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html File not found
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab (QuickTime Object)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab (NVIDIA Smart Scan)
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/amun/default/mjolauncher.cab (MJLauncherCtrl Class)
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab (HPDDClientExec Class)
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab (PopCapLoader Object)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-us.cab (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.16.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB2ECD2D-1DAF-4B3E-BA2C-C3A5BFD7B4E7}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.16.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\8.0.1\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) -C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/06/10 13:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O33 - MountPoints2\{bb18be59-1e9e-11df-b524-806e6f6e6963}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{bb18be59-1e9e-11df-b524-806e6f6e6963}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = D:\install.exe
O33 - MountPoints2\{bb18be59-1e9e-11df-b524-806e6f6e6963}\Shell\register\command - "" = D:\register.exe
O33 - MountPoints2\{bb18be59-1e9e-11df-b524-806e6f6e6963}\Shell\troubleshoot\command - "" = notepad shgmtech.wri
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

ActiveX: {00F0EE7F-2C61-4EBD-A209-00281BDC869C} - Yahoo! Toolbar
ActiveX: {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608500} - Java (Sun)
ActiveX: {22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - Microsoft Windows Media Player 12.0
ActiveX: {2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED} - %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
ActiveX: {3af36230-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Offline Browsing Pack
ActiveX: {3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} - "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe" OCInstallUserConfigOE
ActiveX: {44BBA855-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015F} - DirectDrawEx
ActiveX: {45ea75a0-a269-11d1-b5bf-0000f8051515} - Internet Explorer Help
ActiveX: {4f645220-306d-11d2-995d-00c04f98bbc9} - Microsoft Windows Script 5.6
ActiveX: {5fd399c0-a70a-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Internet Explorer Setup Tools
ActiveX: {630b1da0-b465-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - Browsing Enhancements
ActiveX: {6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6} - Microsoft Windows Media Player
ActiveX: {6fab99d0-bab8-11d1-994a-00c04f98bbc9} - MSN Site Access
ActiveX: {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02} - Address Book 7
ActiveX: {7C028AF8-F614-47B3-82DA-BA94E41B1089} - .NET Framework
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340} - regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
ActiveX: {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
ActiveX: {89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820} - C:\Windows\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\mscories.dll,Install
ActiveX: {9381D8F2-0288-11D0-9501-00AA00B911A5} - Dynamic HTML Data Binding
ActiveX: {A509B1FF-37FF-4bFF-8CFF-4F3A747040FF} - C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\advpack.dll,LaunchINFSectionEx C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\clrtour.inf,DefaultInstall.ResetTour,,12
ActiveX: {C9E9A340-D1F1-11D0-821E-444553540600} - Internet Explorer Core Fonts
ActiveX: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - Adobe Flash Player
ActiveX: {de5aed00-a4bf-11d1-9948-00c04f98bbc9} - HTML Help
ActiveX: {E92B03AB-B707-11d2-9CBD-0000F87A369E} - Active Directory Service Interface
ActiveX: {EE330FEC-4206-4FD0-891C-7216477A74B3} - NoIE8Tour
ActiveX: {F390FCA4-7CCF-4A1A-A849-C381E489A3CA} - Yahoo! Search Settings Update
ActiveX: >{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95} - %SystemRoot%\system32\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
ActiveX: >{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c} - C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig
ActiveX: >{518E8B27-A8AA-4E5D-8637-384437009153} - RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP
ActiveX: >{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF} -

NetSvcs: FastUserSwitchingCompatibility - File not found
NetSvcs: Ias - C:\Windows\System32\ias.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
NetSvcs: Nla - File not found
NetSvcs: Ntmssvc - File not found
NetSvcs: NWCWorkstation - File not found
NetSvcs: Nwsapagent - File not found
NetSvcs: SRService - File not found
NetSvcs: WmdmPmSp - File not found
NetSvcs: LogonHours - File not found
NetSvcs: PCAudit - File not found
NetSvcs: helpsvc - File not found
NetSvcs: uploadmgr - File not found

MsConfig - StartUpFolder: C:^Users^Josh's Comp^AppData^Roaming^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^CurseClientStartup.ccip - - File not found
MsConfig - StartUpReg: *AnyDVD* - hkey= - key= - C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe (SlySoft, Inc.)
MsConfig - StartUpReg: *RemoteControl11* - hkey= - key= - File not found
MsConfig - StartUpReg: *SelectRebates* - hkey= - key= - File not found
MsConfig - StartUpReg: *Steam* - hkey= - key= - C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe (Valve Corporation)
MsConfig - StartUpReg: *TkBellExe* - hkey= - key= - File not found
MsConfig - State: "services" - 2
MsConfig - State: "startup" - 2

CREATERESTOREPOINT
Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2011/12/04 08:59:15 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2011/12/03 20:37:07 | 001,566,512 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Larusso.com
[2011/11/28 18:37:43 | 000,607,260 | R--- | C] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\dds.com
[2011/11/25 07:48:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab
[2011/11/25 07:32:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis
[2011/11/25 07:32:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
[2011/11/23 19:38:32 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\found.001
[2011/11/23 18:03:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Realtek
[2011/11/23 18:02:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\RTCOM
[2011/11/23 17:59:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2011/11/22 22:16:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client
[2011/11/22 18:43:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG
[2011/11/22 18:42:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AVG PC Tuneup 2011
[2011/11/22 16:10:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
[2011/11/22 16:09:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AVG 2012
[2011/11/22 16:08:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
[2011/11/22 16:08:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
[2011/11/22 16:07:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG
[2011/11/22 16:07:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\AVG2012
[2011/11/22 15:59:36 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Common Files
[2011/11/22 15:59:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\MFAData
[2011/11/06 04:16:05 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\found.000
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 001,200,128 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeserv.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,950,272 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeusb1.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,860,160 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,663,552 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehbn3.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,647,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdepmui.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,598,960 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,565,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdelmpm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,434,176 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehcp.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,365,488 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecfg.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,356,352 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinpa.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,339,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeiesc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,320,432 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeih.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeprox.dll
[2010/09/24 06:53:20 | 014,564,440 | ---- | C] (Firaxis Games) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\CivilizationV_DX11.exe
[2010/09/24 06:53:20 | 008,613,464 | ---- | C] (Firaxis Games) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\CivilizationV.exe
[2010/09/24 06:53:20 | 002,174,976 | ---- | C] (SKIDROW) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Installer.exe
[2010/09/24 06:53:20 | 000,632,832 | ---- | C] (Firaxis Games) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Launcher.exe
[2010/08/11 05:51:04 | 000,349,992 | ---- | C] (Valve Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Setup.exe
[2010/07/30 16:15:36 | 000,200,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\D3D11Install.exe
[2010/07/23 06:56:40 | 000,316,664 | ---- | C] (Valve Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\SteamService.exe
[2010/07/23 06:56:38 | 000,525,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\DXSETUP.exe
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2011/12/04 08:59:15 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2011/12/04 08:14:01 | 000,000,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2011/12/04 05:40:30 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2011/12/03 23:50:15 | 000,000,622 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\jjj.csv
[2011/12/03 23:05:04 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2011/12/03 23:05:04 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2011/12/03 23:02:09 | 000,626,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2011/12/03 23:02:09 | 000,107,316 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2011/12/03 23:00:20 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2011/12/03 22:57:36 | 2364,448,768 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2011/12/03 20:37:07 | 001,566,512 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Larusso.com
[2011/12/03 17:14:21 | 111,324,294 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm
[2011/12/03 06:47:45 | 000,001,421 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2011/12/03 06:35:58 | 000,072,822 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2011/11/30 20:49:17 | 000,001,579 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2011/11/29 17:24:32 | 000,188,387 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjg.avm
[2011/11/29 13:54:10 | 000,420,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\04_07_Fturnbuckles.pdf
[2011/11/28 18:38:38 | 000,302,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\slmugkil.exe
[2011/11/28 18:37:48 | 000,607,260 | R--- | M] (Swearware) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\dds.com
[2011/11/28 07:02:54 | 000,274,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Print - Walmart Giveaway Day!.pdf
[2011/11/26 07:36:46 | 319,033,541 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2011/11/25 07:32:09 | 000,002,991 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
[2011/11/23 22:34:41 | 000,001,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\iexplore - Shortcut.lnk
[2011/11/22 22:17:29 | 000,001,945 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
[2011/11/22 19:52:21 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\install.rdf
[2011/11/22 18:42:28 | 000,001,173 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\AVG PC Tuneup 2011.lnk
[2011/11/22 18:42:28 | 000,001,149 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\AVG PC Tuneup 2011.lnk
[2011/11/22 16:09:07 | 000,000,945 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2012.lnk
[2011/11/22 13:49:17 | 000,000,040 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
[2011/11/21 22:02:41 | 000,000,296 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,216 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
[2011/11/21 22:02:06 | 000,000,416 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/17 01:15:42 | 000,002,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2011/11/15 15:10:35 | 000,055,106 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\770308129601.pdf
[2011/11/15 15:09:19 | 000,095,589 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\bol.pdf
[2011/11/09 22:50:09 | 000,002,038 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Math Project.rtf
[2011/11/09 03:19:17 | 000,289,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2011/11/07 14:48:16 | 000,173,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\ProductDetail.pdf
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]
[3 C:\ProgramData\*.tmp files -> C:\ProgramData\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2011/12/03 23:50:15 | 000,000,622 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\jjj.csv
[2011/12/03 17:14:21 | 111,324,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm
[2011/12/03 06:35:58 | 000,072,822 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2011/11/29 17:24:32 | 000,188,387 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjg.avm
[2011/11/29 13:54:15 | 000,420,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\04_07_Fturnbuckles.pdf
[2011/11/28 18:38:23 | 000,302,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\slmugkil.exe
[2011/11/28 07:02:59 | 000,274,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Print - Walmart Giveaway Day!.pdf
[2011/11/26 10:37:58 | 000,001,427 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2011/11/26 10:37:58 | 000,001,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk
[2011/11/25 07:32:09 | 000,002,991 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
[2011/11/23 22:34:41 | 000,001,458 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\iexplore - Shortcut.lnk
[2011/11/23 18:03:53 | 000,006,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvphy.bin
[2011/11/23 14:41:03 | 319,033,541 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2011/11/22 22:17:29 | 000,001,945 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
[2011/11/22 22:16:49 | 000,001,907 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Microsoft Security Essentials.lnk
[2011/11/22 19:52:21 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\install.rdf
[2011/11/22 18:42:28 | 000,001,173 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\AVG PC Tuneup 2011.lnk
[2011/11/22 18:42:28 | 000,001,149 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\AVG PC Tuneup 2011.lnk
[2011/11/22 16:09:07 | 000,000,945 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2012.lnk
[2011/11/22 16:08:11 | 000,113,461 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjw.avm
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,296 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,216 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
[2011/11/21 22:01:37 | 000,000,416 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/15 15:10:37 | 000,055,106 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\770308129601.pdf
[2011/11/15 15:09:24 | 000,095,589 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\bol.pdf
[2011/11/09 22:50:09 | 000,002,038 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Math Project.rtf
[2011/11/07 14:48:20 | 000,173,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\ProductDetail.pdf
[2011/09/20 12:29:30 | 000,007,605 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2011/08/19 05:59:00 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/06/13 15:38:43 | 000,001,579 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2011/04/02 15:37:12 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinst.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdegrd.dll
[2011/02/22 17:24:34 | 000,000,040 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
[2010/12/24 09:20:37 | 000,000,258 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2010/07/23 06:56:38 | 000,075,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\infinst.exe
[2010/02/22 20:02:24 | 000,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\language.dll
[2010/02/21 11:11:26 | 000,087,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\cpwmon2k.dll
[2010/02/21 08:46:57 | 000,000,262 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}_WiseFW.ini
[2009/09/28 12:12:18 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\boost_python-vc71-mt-1_32.dll
[2009/07/13 20:57:37 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/07/13 20:33:53 | 000,289,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,626,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,291,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfi009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,107,316 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,031,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfd009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:05 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NOISE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:04:11 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dssec.dat
[2009/07/13 15:55:01 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009/07/13 15:51:43 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 15:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/06/10 13:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dat
[2007/05/24 14:24:26 | 000,692,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdedrs.dll
[2007/05/22 08:09:42 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecaps.dll
[2007/05/03 13:50:10 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoin.dll
[2007/04/17 08:17:06 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecnv4.dll
[2006/07/31 23:53:18 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdevs.dll
[2006/06/26 01:49:32 | 001,867,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\python24.dll
[2005/05/08 16:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\zlib1.dll
[2005/02/05 11:46:00 | 000,004,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\fgexec.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/12/05 13:45:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2011/11/22 18:43:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG
[2011/11/22 16:10:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
[2010/06/19 04:32:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG9
[2010/03/08 19:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Coby
[2010/03/08 19:30:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Coby Media Manager
[2010/06/06 10:23:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2011/06/18 21:46:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2010/09/15 12:51:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\HorizonWimba
[2010/06/06 10:24:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn
[2011/06/23 23:09:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Laconic Software
[2011/05/22 00:00:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Lexmark Productivity Studio
[2010/03/24 12:52:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2011/07/02 15:23:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PokerCreations
[2010/06/05 05:01:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\SmartDraw
[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2011/07/02 15:23:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\UFC Poker
[2011/11/21 22:58:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2011/05/27 20:20:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Wacom
[2011/05/27 20:20:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\wacomid-desktop-launcher.DCFD4B89A63EE70BC162777F06D4B93B6397AEC7.1
[2011/10/22 05:36:07 | 000,032,622 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*. >
[2010/06/23 14:09:55 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\$AVG
[2010/12/04 07:16:00 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\$Recycle.Bin
[2010/12/29 21:58:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\.jagex_cache_32
[2011/11/21 22:53:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\43e8bc76b17eace72bccc814
[2009/02/22 13:06:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\5f4d24579dc7d8013301e7f01e684033
[2011/11/21 22:53:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\7453ab1d09d145aa425971d3b1
[2007/03/30 01:49:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Archive_3_30_2007_2485
[2009/02/22 13:39:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\b0f68ad26028572b67
[2011/07/12 14:09:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Boot
[2011/11/21 22:53:03 | 000,000,000 | RHSD | M] -- C:\cmdcons
[2005/11/14 17:03:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\CMPNENTS
[2011/11/29 09:57:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2009/07/13 20:53:55 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2011/11/21 22:53:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Downloads
[2010/12/19 20:59:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\extensions
[2007/02/17 03:03:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\fbf45dac0255f0fc84a35fa9
[2011/11/06 04:16:05 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.000
[2011/11/23 19:38:32 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\found.001
[2011/11/21 22:53:08 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\hp
[2011/04/02 15:36:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\lexmark
[2008/03/25 06:09:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Logs
[2009/04/05 20:08:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\NVIDIA
[2011/06/18 21:50:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Perfect World Entertainment
[2009/07/13 18:37:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\PerfLogs
[2011/11/25 07:32:07 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Program Files
[2011/11/30 20:49:30 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\ProgramData
[2011/11/21 22:53:51 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Python22
[2010/02/20 20:24:16 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\Recovery
[2009/02/12 17:05:02 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\RECYCLER
[2011/11/21 22:53:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Shanghai Great Moments
[2009/08/28 16:33:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\SWSetup
[2011/12/04 09:02:48 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | M] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2006/06/05 13:22:25 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\system.sav
[2007/11/28 17:13:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\SystemRoot
[2011/04/03 07:56:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\temp
[2011/12/03 06:47:49 | 000,000,000 | R--D | M] -- C:\Users
[2011/11/26 07:36:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows
[2010/02/20 19:59:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Windows.old

< %PROGRAMFILES%\*.exe >

< %LOCALAPPDATA%\*.exe >

< %systemroot%\*. /mp /s >

< %systemroot%\system32\*.manifest /3 >

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2011/02/25 21:19:21 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0FB9C74046656D1579A64660AD67B746 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21669_none_54149f9ef14031fc\explorer.exe
[2009/07/13 17:14:20 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=15BC38A7492BEFE831966ADB477CF76F -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_518afd35db100430\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 21:51:13 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=255CF508D7CFB10E0794D6AC93280BD8 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20910_none_525b5180f3f95373\explorer.exe
[2009/10/30 21:45:39 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2626FC9755BE22F805D3CFA0CE3EE727 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16450_none_51a66d6ddafc2ed1\explorer.exe
[2011/02/25 21:33:07 | 002,614,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2AF58D15EDC06EC6FDACCE1F19482BBF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16768_none_51a3a583dafd0cef\explorer.exe
[2010/11/20 04:17:09 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=40D777B7A95E00593EB1568C68514493 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_53bc10fdd7fe87ca\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 03:26:03 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=7712DF0CDDE3A5AC89843E61CD5B3658 -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\$hf_mig$\KB938828\SP2QFE\explorer.exe
[2011/02/24 21:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2011/02/24 21:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8B88EBBB05A0E56B7DCC708498C02B3E -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17567_none_5389023fd8245f84\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 02:23:07 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=97BD6515465659FF8F3B7BE375B2EA87 -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 02:23:07 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=97BD6515465659FF8F3B7BE375B2EA87 -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2009/08/02 21:49:47 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9FF6C4C91A3711C0A3B18F87B08B518D -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20500_none_526619d4f3f142e6\explorer.exe
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A0732187050030AE399B241436565E64 -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\$NtUninstallKB938828$\explorer.exe
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A0732187050030AE399B241436565E64 -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\fd0264849c01086f3c6b505dc02dbd44\backup\explorer.exe
[2009/08/02 21:35:50 | 002,613,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B95EEB0F4E5EFBF1038A35B3351CF047 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16404_none_51e07e31dad00878\explorer.exe
[2009/10/30 22:00:51 | 002,614,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=C76153C7ECA00FA852BB0C193378F917 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-explorer_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20563_none_52283b2af41f3691\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: REGEDIT.EXE >
[2004/08/09 13:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=783AFC80383C176B22DBF8333343992D -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\I386\REGEDIT.EXE
[2004/08/10 03:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=783AFC80383C176B22DBF8333343992D -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\regedit.exe
[2004/08/10 03:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=783AFC80383C176B22DBF8333343992D -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\fd0264849c01086f3c6b505dc02dbd44\backup\regedit.exe
[2004/08/10 03:00:00 | 000,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=783AFC80383C176B22DBF8333343992D -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dllcache\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 17:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\regedit.exe
[2009/07/13 17:14:30 | 000,398,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8A4883F5E7AC37444F23279239553878 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-registry-editor_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_f4050b883d2c3c08\regedit.exe

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\fd0264849c01086f3c6b505dc02dbd44\backup\userinit.exe
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dllcache\userinit.exe
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 04:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
[2010/11/20 04:17:48 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=61AC3EFDFACFDD3F0F11DD4FD4044223 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_de3024012ff21116\userinit.exe
[2009/07/13 17:14:43 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6DE80F60D7DE9CE6B8C2DDFDF79EF175 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-userinit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_dbff103933038d7c\userinit.exe

< MD5 for: WININIT.EXE >
[2009/07/13 17:14:45 | 000,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B5C5DCAD3899512020D135600129D665 -- C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
[2009/07/13 17:14:45 | 000,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=B5C5DCAD3899512020D135600129D665 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-wininit_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_30c90ef265a43c13\wininit.exe

< MD5 for: WINLOGON.EXE >
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=01C3346C241652F43AED8E2149881BFE -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\fd0264849c01086f3c6b505dc02dbd44\backup\winlogon.exe
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=01C3346C241652F43AED8E2149881BFE -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dllcache\winlogon.exe
[2004/08/09 20:00:00 | 000,502,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=01C3346C241652F43AED8E2149881BFE -- C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
[2009/10/27 22:17:59 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=37CDB7E72EB66BA85A87CBE37E7F03FD -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16447_none_6fc699643622d177\winlogon.exe
[2009/10/27 21:52:08 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3BABE6767C78FBF5FB8435FEED187F30 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20560_none_703394514f56f7c2\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 04:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
[2010/11/20 04:17:54 | 000,286,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D13E1406F50C66E2A95D97F22C47560 -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_71ca6b0233339500\winlogon.exe
[2009/07/13 17:14:45 | 000,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=8EC6A4AB12B8F3759E21F8E3A388F2CF -- C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-winlogon_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6f99573a36451166\winlogon.exe

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems|Windows /rs >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems\\Required: DebugWindows [binary data]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems\\Windows: %SystemRoot%\system32\csrss.exe ObjectDirectory=\Windows SharedSection=1024,12288,512 Windows=On SubSystemType=Windows ServerDll=basesrv,1 ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3 ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2 ServerDll=sxssrv,4 ProfileControl=Off MaxRequestThreads=16

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate\AU >

< HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install|LastSuccessTime /rs >
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\Auto Update\Results\Install\\LastSuccessTime: 2011-12-03 14:36:20

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 137 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:0B4227B4

< End of report >


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

OTL Extras logfile created on: 12/4/2011 9:00:13 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.94 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.53 Gb Available Physical Memory | 52.23% Memory free
5.87 Gb Paging File | 4.43 Gb Available in Paging File | 75.53% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 298.05 Gb Total Space | 84.61 Gb Free Space | 28.39% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: JOSHSCOMP-PC | User Name: Josh's Comp | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [print] -- rundll32.exe %windir%\system32\mshtml.dll,PrintHTML "%1"
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\InfDefaultInstall.exe "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}" = Steam
"{05BFB060-4F22-4710-B0A2-2801A1B606C5}" = Microsoft Antimalware
"{0CA72D12-F6C6-4D43-A2A0-41F5AA17E2B6}" = Netflix in Windows Media Center
"{0EC7C406-B592-4686-BAC1-AD29A85EAE6A}" = HP Driver Diagnostics
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216018FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 29
"{26B0AFFA-761C-4D6A-9CF7-395E8A0AD167}" = EasyPoint USB Mouse Software
"{3643EF5F-D28D-4B25-9FA1-8859FC303710}" = Coby Media Manager
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{44AED858-95E2-43DE-BFF2-7DB35A27AB53}" = The Curse Of Ra
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{4640FDE1-B83A-4376-84ED-86F86BEE2D41}" = Driver Detective
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4EBFAB00-674D-27E3-91B0-3BAA73FC6FA6}" = Bamboo Dock
"{50316C0A-CC2A-460A-9EA5-F486E54AC17D}_is1" = AVG PC Tuneup 2011
"{54B6DC7D-8C5B-4DFB-BC15-C010A3326B2B}" = Microsoft Security Client
"{57752979-A1C9-4C02-856B-FBB27AC4E02C}" = QuickTime
"{5F1ECD36-0DFA-4C58-830B-0F089083407F}" = AVG 2012
"{6421F085-1FAA-DE13-D02A-CFB412C522A4}" = Acrobat.com
"{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}" = Apple Software Update
"{6ADD0603-16EF-400D-9F9E-486432835002}" = OpenOffice.org 3.2
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}" = Ventrilo Client
"{80F28669-97B7-4CC9-B256-1F1BCFB7FDCF}" = AVG 2012
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{904CCF62-818D-4675-BC76-D37EB399F917}" = Windows Mobile Device Center
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{9D318C86-AF4C-409F-A6AC-7183FF4CF424}" = Internet TV for Windows Media Center
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AA1000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
"{B0069CFA-5BB9-4C03-B1C6-89CE290E5AFE}" = HP Update
"{BCC7E198-1D10-4B55-956E-550A196F8056}" = Microsoft Office Live Meeting 2007
"{CD95F661-A5C4-44F5-A6AA-ECDD91C240C3}" = WinZip 15.5
"{EE6097DD-05F4-4178-9719-D3170BF098E8}" = Apple Application Support
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{FDB3B167-F4FA-461D-976F-286304A57B2A}" = Adobe AIR
"{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"AnyDVD" = AnyDVD
"Astonia3" = Astonia3
"Astonia35" = Astonia35
"AVG" = AVG 2012
"Bamboo Dock" = Bamboo Dock
"com.adobe.mauby.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1" = Acrobat.com
"CutePDF Writer Installation" = CutePDF Writer 2.8
"EVE" = EVE Online (remove only)
"Free Fire Screensaver" = Free Fire Screensaver
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"ImgBurn" = ImgBurn
"Lexmark 4800 Series" = Lexmark 4800 Series
"Mahjongg Master Egyptian Edition" = Mahjongg Master Egyptian Edition
"McAfee Security Scan" = McAfee Security Scan Plus
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft Security Client" = Microsoft Security Essentials
"Mozilla Thunderbird (3.1.15)" = Mozilla Thunderbird (3.1.15)
"NVIDIA Drivers" = NVIDIA Drivers
"RahJongg - The Curse of Ra" = RahJongg - The Curse of Ra
"Ra's Empire" = Ra's Empire (remove only)
"Shanghai: Great Moments" = Shanghai: Great Moments version 2.0
"Steam App 8930" = Sid Meier's Civilization V
"StumbleUponIEToolbar" = StumbleUpon IE Toolbar
"UFC Poker" = UFC Poker
"VirtualCloneDrive" = VirtualCloneDrive
"wacomid-desktop-launcher.DCFD4B89A63EE70BC162777F06D4B93B6397AEC7.1" = Bamboo Dock
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR 4.00 (32-bit)
"World of Warcraft" = World of Warcraft
"Yahoo! Companion" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

Error reading Event Logs: The Event Service is not operating properly or the Event Logs are corrupt!

< End of report >


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*

** IMPORTANT- Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*

====================================================

*Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications *as they will interfere with our tools and the removal. If you are unsure how to do this, please refer to our sticky topic  * How to disable your security applications*

====================================================

Double click on combofix.exe & follow the prompts.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the C:\ComboFix.txt in your next reply for further review.

*Note - if after running ComboFix you see a message similar to 'registry key marked for deletion..' rebooting the machine will resolve that.

*Please post in your next reply*
Combofix.txt


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks again for your help so far, I thought I was just downloading the combo fix then I was going to disable my Anti-Virus software, unfortunately I somehow ran the combo fix without disabling the anti-virus software...and where can I locate that text log you are looking for, I go to my C drive and look for a text file like that and I am not finding one....


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I took this from my AVG log if it helps at all....

"12/4/2011, 10:55:16 AM";"NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM";"IDP";"Process IEXPLORE.EXE was detected."
"12/4/2011, 10:55:31 AM";"NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM";"IDP";"Process IEXPLORE.EXE was quarantined."
"12/4/2011, 10:56:10 AM";"NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM";"IDP";"Process HANDLE.3XE was detected."
"12/4/2011, 10:56:16 AM";"NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM";"IDP";"Process HANDLE.3XE was quarantined."


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Please delete the current Version of Combofix.exe

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*

** IMPORTANT- Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*

====================================================

*Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications *as they will interfere with our tools and the removal. If you are unsure how to do this, please refer to this topic  * How to disable your security applications*

====================================================

Double click on combofix.exe & follow the prompts.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the C:\ComboFix.txt in your next reply for further review.

*Note - if after running ComboFix you see a message similar to 'registry key marked for deletion..' rebooting the machine will resolve that.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

ComboFix 11-12-04.04 - Josh's Comp 12/04/2011 13:54:48.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3007.1911 [GMT -8:00]
Running from: c:\users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 *Disabled/Updated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 *Disabled/Updated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
C:\d.exe
C:\install.exe
c:\programdata\SPL23BC.tmp
c:\programdata\SPL6195.tmp
c:\programdata\SPL7D12.tmp
c:\temp\bkR11
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\CivilizationV.exe
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\CivilizationV_DX11.exe
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\dxsetup.exe
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\infinst.exe
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\installer.exe
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Launcher.exe
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Setup.exe
c:\windows\security\Database\tmp.edb
c:\windows\system32\ReadMe.txt
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2011-11-04 to 2011-12-04 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-12-04 22:28 . 2011-12-04 22:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\temp
2011-12-04 22:28 . 2011-12-04 22:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC\AppData\Local\temp
2011-12-04 22:28 . 2011-12-04 22:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2011-12-04 19:18 . 2011-12-04 19:18	29904	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{8C6D83C8-9A68-4574-9492-ED2CB7927957}\MpKsl0c986b32.sys
2011-12-04 19:18 . 2011-12-04 19:18	56200	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{8C6D83C8-9A68-4574-9492-ED2CB7927957}\offreg.dll
2011-12-04 19:18 . 2011-11-21 10:47	6823496	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{8C6D83C8-9A68-4574-9492-ED2CB7927957}\mpengine.dll
2011-11-25 15:48 . 2011-11-25 15:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Kaspersky Lab
2011-11-25 15:32 . 2011-11-25 15:32	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2011-11-25 15:32 . 2011-11-25 15:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2011-11-24 11:48 . 2011-11-21 10:47	6823496	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2011-11-24 03:38 . 2011-11-24 03:38	--------	d-----w-	C:\found.001
2011-11-24 02:03 . 2009-07-31 07:48	705536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cohelper.dll
2011-11-24 02:03 . 2009-07-31 07:39	6136	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvphy.bin
2011-11-24 02:03 . 2009-07-30 15:28	485920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvuninst.exe
2011-11-24 02:03 . 2011-11-24 02:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Realtek
2011-11-24 02:02 . 2011-11-24 02:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\RTCOM
2011-11-24 01:59 . 2011-11-24 01:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Java
2011-11-23 06:21 . 2011-11-23 06:20	703824	------w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{0A3344D7-A421-40B5-9202-6C95BC1B7728}\gapaengine.dll
2011-11-23 06:16 . 2011-11-23 06:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client
2011-11-23 02:43 . 2011-11-23 02:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG
2011-11-23 00:08 . 2011-11-23 00:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AVG Secure Search
2011-11-23 00:08 . 2011-11-23 00:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
2011-11-23 00:07 . 2011-12-04 17:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVG
2011-11-23 00:07 . 2011-11-23 00:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\AVG2012
2011-11-22 23:59 . 2011-11-22 23:59	--------	d--h--w-	c:\programdata\Common Files
2011-11-22 23:59 . 2011-12-04 17:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\MFAData
2011-11-22 07:05 . 2011-10-07 03:48	6668624	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{553BE89E-8F79-4AEA-9A64-888204F989B4}\mpengine.dll
2011-11-09 05:30 . 2011-09-29 16:03	1290608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2011-11-09 05:30 . 2011-10-01 04:37	708608	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\System\wab32.dll
2011-11-09 05:30 . 2011-09-29 03:37	2341888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2011-11-06 12:16 . 2011-11-06 12:16	--------	d-----w-	C:\found.000
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-10-07 14:23 . 2011-10-07 14:23	230608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2011-10-04 14:21 . 2011-10-04 14:21	16720	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys
2011-10-03 13:06 . 2010-07-18 16:15	472808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\deployJava1.dll
2011-09-24 17:41 . 2011-05-18 18:26	404640	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-09-13 14:30 . 2011-09-13 14:30	32592	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
2011-11-23 00:08	1451336	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}"= "c:\program files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll" [2011-11-23 1451336]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Fellowes Proxy"="c:\windows\system32\r3proxy.exe" [2007-04-05 98304]
"Windows Mobile Device Center"="c:\windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe" [2007-05-31 648072]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2010-06-10 49208]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2010-11-30 421888]
"VirtualCloneDrive"="c:\program files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" [2009-06-17 85160]
"lxdemon.exe"="c:\program files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe" [2010-02-15 455336]
"lxdeamon"="c:\program files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe" [2010-02-15 25256]
"BambooCore"="c:\program files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe" [2011-09-28 646232]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2011-06-06 937920]
"AVG_TRAY"="c:\program files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe" [2011-10-25 2415456]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2011-06-15 997920]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2011-06-09 254696]
.
c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk - c:\program files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe [2009-12-15 384000]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe [2010-1-15 255536]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute	REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~1\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Users^Josh's Comp^AppData^Roaming^Microsoft^Windows^Start Menu^Programs^Startup^CurseClientStartup.ccip]
path=c:\users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\CurseClientStartup.ccip
backup=c:\windows\pss\CurseClientStartup.ccip.Startup
backupExtension=.Startup
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\AnyDVD]
2011-02-01 15:12	4828792	----a-w-	c:\program files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Steam]
2011-08-04 04:59	1242448	----a-w-	c:\program files\Steam\Steam.exe
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-21 135664]
R3 FeMouWDM;Fellowes Mouse Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\FeMouWDM.sys [2007-04-05 12672]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-21 135664]
R3 McComponentHostService;McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service;c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe [2010-01-15 227232]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [2011-04-27 65024]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-04-27 208944]
R3 StumbleUponUpdateService;StumbleUponUpdateService;c:\program files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponUpdateService.exe [2011-04-13 103336]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-20 52224]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2010-04-03 1343400]
S0 amacpi;Microsoft Away Mode System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\null.sys [2009-07-13 4608]
S0 AVGIDSEH;AVGIDSEH;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys [2011-07-11 23120]
S0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys [2011-09-13 32592]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys [2010-06-06 721904]
S1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys [2011-10-07 230608]
S1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys [2011-07-11 295248]
S1 MpKsl0c986b32;MpKsl0c986b32;c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{8C6D83C8-9A68-4574-9492-ED2CB7927957}\MpKsl0c986b32.sys [2011-12-04 29904]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2011-06-06 64952]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe [2011-10-12 4433248]
S2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe [2011-08-02 192776]
S2 lxde_device;lxde_device;c:\windows\system32\lxdecoms.exe [2007-05-29 598960]
S2 lxdeCATSCustConnectService;lxdeCATSCustConnectService;c:\windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdeserv.exe [2007-05-29 99248]
S2 vToolbarUpdater;vToolbarUpdater;c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\8.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe [2011-11-23 246624]
S3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys [2011-07-11 134736]
S3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys [2011-07-11 24272]
S3 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys [2011-10-04 16720]
S3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [2011-04-18 43392]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - MPKSL0C986B32
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
WindowsMobile	REG_MULTI_SZ wcescomm rapimgr
LocalServiceRestricted	REG_MULTI_SZ WcesComm RapiMgr
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{A509B1FF-37FF-4bFF-8CFF-4F3A747040FF}]
2009-07-14 01:14	126464	----a-w-	c:\windows\System32\advpack.dll
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-12-04 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-21 08:51]
.
2011-12-04 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-02-21 08:51]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
IE: Google Sidewiki... - c:\program files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.16.1
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - c:\program files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\8.0.1\ViProtocol.dll
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
WebBrowser-{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - (no file)
MSConfigStartUp-RemoteControl11 - c:\program files\CyberLink\PowerDVD11\PDVD11Serv.exe
MSConfigStartUp-SelectRebates - c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
MSConfigStartUp-TkBellExe - c:\program files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2011-12-04 14:46:36
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2011-12-04 22:46
.
Pre-Run: 91,165,847,552 bytes free
Post-Run: 91,059,085,312 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - ED8AA7CF5CD878BD7E99DA8C9266784B


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Redirections still present ?


Please try to run TDSSKiller now


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Let me try some browsing and try running your program and I will get right back to you


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes thank you very much. The redirection has stopped. The Kapersky program still does not appear to be working though...but for now it seems that I am not having redirections and no ghost/ ninja video and sound.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad to hear, but I wont you give a "All Clean" without an Rootkit Scan.

I am aware that Gmer wont run in the first instance, maybe we have luck now.

Please download *Gmer* from *here* and save it to your Desktop.

 Double click on the *randomly named GMER.exe*. If asked to allow gmer.sys driver to load, please consent.
 If it gives you a warning about rootkit activity and asks if you want to run scan...click on *NO*.


_Click the image to enlarge it_

 In the right panel, you will see several boxes that have been checked. Uncheck the following ...
 *Sections*
 *IAT/EAT*
 *Drives/Partition other than Systemdrive* (typically C:\)
 *Show All* (don't miss this one)

 Then click the Scan button & wait for it to finish.
 Once done click on the [Save..] button, and in the File name area, type in "ark.txt" or it will save as a .log file which cannot be uploaded to your post.

Save it where you can easily find it, such as your desktop

***Caution***
*Rootkit scans often produce false positives. Do NOT take any action on any "<--- ROOKIT" entries *


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I received an error after downloading and initializing you scan...and then the options that you want me to check are not the same as your picture so I would like to post a screen shot of the error and the application...


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

This sometimes happens, simply press the Scan Button  


( Note: Its 2.30am here, so bedtime for me )


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

GMER 1.0.15.15641 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-12-04 18:38:04
Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 
Running: hmutz23s.exe; Driver: C:\Users\JOSH'S~1\AppData\Local\Temp\fwtcruoc.sys

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 771343423
Reg HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\[email protected] 285507792
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4054E22C-C97E-FDCE-A420-342784E68636}\[email protected] WO`\eczCwTVRrBsvSqb?[K
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4054E22C-C97E-FDCE-A420-342784E68636}\[email protected] YFnHXoIEebp[GcaFRh
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4054E22C-C97E-FDCE-A420-342784E68636}\[email protected] @euzc^[email protected]_ZZmroUQqjX[J`Q

---- Files - GMER 1.0.15 ----

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Download   *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* to your desktop.


Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
 At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to the following:
 *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick scan*, then click Scan.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
When completed, a log will open in Notepad. *Save it to your desktop*.
* Note:* Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware may require a reboot to complete removals. After a reboot, if required, *post that saved log *in your next reply.

Go *here* to run an online scanner from ESET.
*Note:* You will need to use *Internet explorer* for this scan
 Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use.*
Click Start
When asked, allow the activex control to install
Click Start
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is unticked, and the option *Scan unwanted applications* is checked
Click Start
Wait for the scan to finish
Use *notepad* to open the logfile located at C:\Program Files\Eset\Eset Online Scanner\log.txt
Copy and paste that log in your next reply.

*Please post in your next reply*
MBAM Log
log.txt
note any open issues


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.2.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 8316

Windows 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421

12/5/2011 7:00:43 AM
mbam-log-2011-12-05 (07-00-43).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 174498
Time elapsed: 3 minute(s), 10 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 2

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\downloads\rasempire_fullsetup-dm[1].exe (Adware.TryMedia) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\downloads\rasempire_fullsetup-dm[2].exe (Adware.TryMedia) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
# version=7
# iexplore.exe=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6583
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=9b9a3c3d1b780c409d54b7aced72d203
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=false
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-12-05 06:20:42
# local_time=2011-12-05 10:20:42 (-0800, Pacific Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=9
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 0 0 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1024 16777215 100 0 163660 163660 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 234247 74642595 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 0 0 0 0
# scanned=265456
# found=92
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=11459
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG\Rescue\PC Tuneup 2011\111122184340705.rsc	multiple threats (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\2\civ5.iso	Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBT trojan (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Cdvd.exe	multiple threats (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]\components\FFTextLinks.dll	probably a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.AG application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Uninstall Fun Web Products.dll	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.K application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPZoneSB.dll	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\NPZONESB.DLL	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\Z4PLUGIN.DLL	a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\abkuvmde.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\aemcmjqo.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\amjqthtv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\aqxgkjjk.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ayadd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ayadd.ini2	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bjwxgtoc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bpkugpyn.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bvqcqkeg.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ccmjfmtr.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ccniwtas.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\cgtkdfpc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dajarmca.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dgdmgaeb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dofwjumt.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ebneykuu.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\esimpdwq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fihvalan.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fkujlion.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fosvbtdd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fsxctvsp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fxplmghl.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\gnjjiqaw.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hgnyhhxp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hhkejjss.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hvpdghgh.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ibhdnxjw.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\igcniolg.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\imywgfyv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\inhlktlw.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\itbhgtvv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ivmoofld.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ivmoofld.tmp	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jappkyhp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jbwraoyi.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jbxmfrrq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jdcoxsqa.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jvtkruaq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kebicmfb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kikucunp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kyevevir.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lmgdlspi.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lrxlsbov.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lwblpcar.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mbjegobf.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\meoivtno.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mmqmntnb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mtindhuc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\njbwwdgu.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\njfhkjpd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\nwwjwdwx.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ojbyfhmy.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ojkbiete.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oqqpwtgd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\orpmeeha.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oxwybsbb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oyfowwkq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oyfowwkq.tmp	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pfpytyxv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pghiialn.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\puvklqhg.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pxsngosj.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qekikrre.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qmfvlhix.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qpjtasha.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\rbqkiodd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\rtjnprmy.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\simhqqtq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\snqlcnqe.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\spfbfgrr.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\tdvtotax.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\tlpqbooc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\udkdshcm.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ujhemunb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\vfhwmtxf.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\vxnusosh.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wcssjpuu.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wmsktedi.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wtqoelou.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\xqjtmvks.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\yboyhyce.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ycibeswh.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\yoxhidrf.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ytxsiuol.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application (unable to clean)	00000000000000000000000000000000	I
# version=7
# iexplore.exe=8.00.6001.18702 (longhorn_ie8_rtm(wmbla).090308-0339)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6583
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=9b9a3c3d1b780c409d54b7aced72d203
# end=stopped
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=false
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2011-12-05 10:51:08
# local_time=2011-12-05 02:51:08 (-0800, Pacific Standard Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=9
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 0 0 0 0
# compatibility_mode=1024 16777215 100 0 190209 190209 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 100 94 260796 74669144 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 0 0 0 0
# scanned=30786
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=1136


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Unfortunately I think I have been redirected on a couple searches again....but still have not had the video or sound playing in the back ground....frustrating, the Ras Empire stuff the Malware search detected is not the cause either, I have had that on several computers for years....just letting you know.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Please launch *DDS*
When done, DDS will open two (2) logs:
 DDS.txt
 Attach.txt

Save both reports to your desktop and post both in your next reply


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I am not sure why, but DDS still will not run. I tried everything I know and It downloads fine. I even went to their website and still no luck.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Should I try running it in Safe Mode?


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I was busy yesterday.

For x32 (x86) bit systems download *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool* and save it to a flash drive.

Plug the flashdrive into the infected PC.

Enter *System Recovery Options*.

*To enter System Recovery Options from the Advanced Boot Options:*

Restart the computer.
As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the* F8* key until Advanced Boot Options appears.
Use the arrow keys to select the *Repair your computer* menu item.
Choose your language settings, and then click *Next*.
Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account an click *Next*.

*To enter System Recovery Options by using Windows installation disc:*

Insert the installation disc.
Restart your computer.
If prompted, press any key to start Windows from the installation disc. If your computer is not configured to start from a CD or DVD, check your BIOS settings.
Click *Repair your computer*.
Choose your language settings, and then click *Next*.
Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click *Next*.
Select your user account and click *Next*.

*On the System Recovery Options menu you will get the following options:*


*Startup Repair
System Restore
Windows Complete PC Restore
Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool
Command Prompt*

Select *Command Prompt*
In the command window type in *notepad* and press *Enter*.
The notepad opens. Under File menu select *Open*.
Select "Computer" and find your flash drive letter and close the notepad.
In the command window type *e:\frst.exe* (for x64 bit version type *e:\frst64*) and press *Enter* 
*Note:* Replace letter e with the drive letter of your flash drive.
The tool will start to run.
When the tool opens click Yes to disclaimer.
Press *Scan* button.
It will make a log (FRST.txt) on the flash drive. Please copy and paste it to your reply.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Im sorry it has taken so long to get back to you...I have been very busy at home, I will do the next step this afternoon.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

No worries, it is christmas time and everybody is a little bit busy


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, are you still with us?

If you do not reply within 24 hours I will unsubscribe this thread and wont be notified about new replies.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Scan result of Farbars's Recovery Tool (FRST written by farbar) Version 2.3.1
Ran by Josh's Comp at 2011-12-30 13:52:02
Running from M:\
Service Pack 1 (X86) OS Language: English(US) 
Attention: Could not load system hive.ERROR: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.

========================== Registry (Whitelisted) =============

HKU\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC\...\Winlogon: [Shell] C:\Windows\eHome\McrMgr.exe [313344 2009-07-13] (Microsoft Corporation)
HKLM\...\Winlogon: [Userinit] [x]
HKLM\...\Winlogon: [Shell]

================================ Services (Whitelisted) ==================

========================== Drivers (Whitelisted) =============

========================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===========

============ One Month Created Files and Folders ==============

2011-12-30 13:27 - 2011-12-30 13:50 - 0362544 ____A C:\Windows\ntbtlog.txt
2011-12-30 13:07 - 2011-12-30 13:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\FRST
2011-12-30 07:19 - 2011-12-30 07:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7CF6EB4F-6E6F-47CC-8D25-F5ABEDCAA3D0}
2011-12-30 07:19 - 2011-12-30 07:19 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7F1688BB-F494-4519-85BE-3FEA95DB5DFA}
2011-12-29 16:21 - 2011-12-29 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A94693B6-150F-4CA9-8C3F-B8B88AE78405}
2011-12-29 16:21 - 2011-12-29 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6E2C1236-22D9-425D-AEF9-42B6052E1DC6}
2011-12-29 16:20 - 2011-12-29 16:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\users\JOSHS~1
2011-12-28 21:30 - 2011-12-28 21:30 - 0547753 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\32702496 2011 Tax Bill.pdf
2011-12-28 21:28 - 2011-12-28 21:28 - 0666628 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0004.jpg
2011-12-28 21:27 - 2011-12-28 21:27 - 0645359 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0003.jpg
2011-12-28 21:26 - 2011-12-28 21:31 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\DJC docs
2011-12-28 21:26 - 2011-12-28 21:27 - 0677836 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0001 (1).jpg
2011-12-28 21:25 - 2011-12-28 21:25 - 0677836 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0001.jpg
2011-12-28 21:25 - 2011-12-28 21:25 - 0663847 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0002.jpg
2011-12-28 21:24 - 2011-12-28 21:24 - 0085504 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR for 57252-IPC-FMR-000085__REV 0.doc
2011-12-28 21:23 - 2011-12-28 21:23 - 0084480 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR for 57252-IPT-FMR-000081__REV 0.doc
2011-12-28 19:06 - 2011-12-28 19:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7DD17A30-59B8-4C5B-9827-9668E2DAC52C}
2011-12-28 14:23 - 2011-12-28 14:23 - 0000000 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\TIC121611A (1).xls.crdownload
2011-12-28 14:16 - 2011-12-28 14:16 - 0092160 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\TIC121611A.xls
2011-12-28 14:08 - 2011-12-28 14:08 - 0304555 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\12-28-2011(5) (1).pdf
2011-12-28 13:51 - 2011-12-28 13:51 - 0304555 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\12-28-2011(5).pdf
2011-12-28 13:50 - 2011-12-28 13:50 - 0072043 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\PO262 (1).pdf
2011-12-28 07:07 - 2011-12-28 07:07 - 0516369 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\doc20111227144300.pdf
2011-12-28 07:06 - 2011-12-28 07:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{01D347C6-6D93-482E-9F4F-F5CB4AB6ADFC}
2011-12-28 07:05 - 2011-12-28 19:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0256B49-FAF0-466E-B2DA-3B7730FE5AE6}
2011-12-27 17:51 - 2011-12-27 17:55 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
2011-12-27 17:51 - 2011-12-27 17:51 - 0001003 ____A C:\Users\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
2011-12-27 17:51 - 2011-12-27 17:51 - 0001003 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
2011-12-27 17:50 - 2011-12-27 17:51 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PhotoScape
2011-12-27 17:34 - 2011-12-27 17:35 - 17624656 ____A (Mooii) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
2011-12-27 08:32 - 2011-12-27 08:32 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1BDA3FAE-7C40-4373-945E-B346859FF337}
2011-12-27 08:31 - 2011-12-27 08:32 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E12F09EF-C915-44E9-97E6-A5BD8E1D4FFF}
2011-12-26 08:57 - 2011-12-26 08:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0E49F2D-11BB-4E53-83A9-EE6F4DAA659F}
2011-12-26 08:57 - 2011-12-26 08:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{92E3148A-7EE9-404F-A6FD-6F0FE37A231F}
2011-12-25 20:07 - 2011-12-25 20:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7EA204BE-2CD4-48D5-B14E-A5A22DDE06DA}
2011-12-25 08:06 - 2011-12-25 20:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B69973C8-D391-449F-82DE-A3505190BE67}
2011-12-25 08:06 - 2011-12-25 08:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6D5FD40B-8D9F-45D0-8BFE-77CCE57B2CC5}
2011-12-24 16:01 - 2011-12-24 16:01 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7590D46D-8A20-4636-90F3-AD3421614745}
2011-12-24 16:01 - 2011-12-24 16:01 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{14195DB9-1365-40F1-815A-FAFA688CDB15}
2011-12-24 09:31 - 2011-12-24 09:31 - 0614791 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\337777_10150397658476519_303198611518_8425277_1440449916_o.jpg
2011-12-23 15:20 - 2011-12-23 15:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{49815256-EDE5-48C6-9D48-D4376F7C0603}
2011-12-23 03:19 - 2011-12-23 15:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{419B953A-299F-4D24-914F-6DABE135876E}
2011-12-23 03:19 - 2011-12-23 03:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{58609E3E-4E21-497B-BB0A-605D70E09B26}
2011-12-22 11:02 - 2011-12-22 11:02 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{42E19C2C-3792-4F7B-80A3-45DCB7BEC936}
2011-12-22 11:02 - 2011-12-22 11:02 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1D138B17-272C-4D0A-8308-13BC2D367569}
2011-12-21 18:46 - 2011-12-21 18:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A87B864B-B04B-4D4E-9DF7-6C0E94B6A352}
2011-12-21 16:20 - 2011-12-21 16:20 - 0119808 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR with Instruct to Buyer for 25542-230-FMR-UC12-00176__REV 0.doc
2011-12-21 06:46 - 2011-12-21 18:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F5564BC6-2697-43B1-BCA8-CA424E75D91A}
2011-12-21 06:46 - 2011-12-21 06:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D9D2303C-4304-412B-8B38-DE557F2CCBED}
2011-12-20 22:11 - 2011-12-21 19:42 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2011-12-20 22:11 - 2011-12-21 19:42 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2011-12-20 22:11 - 2011-12-20 22:11 - 0001230 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
2011-12-20 22:11 - 2011-12-20 22:11 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2011-12-20 22:10 - 2011-12-20 22:10 - 16409960 ____A (Safer Networking Limited ) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\spybotsd162.exe
2011-12-20 19:41 - 2011-12-20 19:41 - 0072043 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\PO262.pdf
2011-12-20 19:38 - 2011-12-20 19:38 - 0084480 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR for 57252-IPR-FMR-000025__REV 0.doc
2011-12-20 09:53 - 2011-12-20 09:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A5CFEFB5-CDAB-4DF0-B492-F41749684DB1}
2011-12-20 09:53 - 2011-12-20 09:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74B664B4-B631-48B4-9DF3-B6A1E0B39B20}
2011-12-19 21:53 - 2011-12-19 21:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{570A0DB7-1E4F-410E-BAF7-F63D924F2902}
2011-12-19 21:52 - 2011-12-19 22:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{206477DE-2720-4F7E-9FE0-706FE8DA9429}
2011-12-19 21:52 - 2011-12-19 21:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3B9FF89A-2A4F-4490-9BEC-F7D1FB53085F}
2011-12-19 19:03 - 2011-12-19 19:03 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\ulead.dat
2011-12-19 15:09 - 2011-12-19 15:09 - 0102452 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\bechtel.pdf
2011-12-19 12:54 - 2011-12-19 12:54 - 0217136 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
2011-12-19 09:52 - 2011-12-19 09:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AAAA118-E036-4BBF-9B55-F94CC4B7EA7F}
2011-12-19 09:52 - 2011-12-19 09:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2BD1CEAB-D714-469B-8484-3B8A9470936C}
2011-12-18 21:09 - 2011-12-19 19:31 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Ulead Systems
2011-12-18 21:06 - 2011-12-18 21:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AE34E450-3ADB-4DA3-AFDF-30F6BA61DD76}
2011-12-18 21:06 - 2011-12-18 21:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4E6F7876-1315-4A0A-849E-662E3B3A8005}
2011-12-18 21:05 - 2011-12-19 19:04 - 0000459 ____A C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
2011-12-18 20:45 - 2011-12-18 20:45 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Nova Development
2011-12-18 20:45 - 2011-12-18 20:45 - 0000000 ____A C:\Windows\wplog.txt
2011-12-18 20:44 - 2011-12-18 21:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Web Publish
2011-12-18 08:16 - 2011-12-18 08:16 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9E60BA8D-7F30-40C9-BF57-0B735662400D}
2011-12-18 08:16 - 2011-12-18 08:16 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{65E95B0C-EE02-4649-BA58-E751B4A78386}
2011-12-18 01:34 - 2011-12-18 01:34 - 0012559 ____A C:\Windows\hs_err_pid6084.log
2011-12-17 12:28 - 2011-12-17 12:28 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{DC8A7D33-F8A2-403A-8912-A15D30F77725}
2011-12-17 12:28 - 2011-12-17 12:28 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2B654B9B-217B-4E7B-80E8-6A57B112A99B}
2011-12-16 22:26 - 2011-12-16 22:26 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{59A32E16-C4CF-4C26-9E66-150E31BA65BF}
2011-12-16 22:25 - 2011-12-30 13:32 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Tracing
2011-12-16 22:25 - 2011-12-16 22:26 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F58B2DC7-2BAA-458F-8BAD-0FD48266C210}
2011-12-16 22:21 - 2011-12-16 22:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2011-12-16 22:20 - 2011-12-16 22:23 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2011-12-16 22:18 - 2011-12-30 07:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2011-12-16 22:18 - 2011-12-16 22:18 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows Live
2011-12-16 22:17 - 2011-12-16 22:18 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AB4D619-46E3-4089-ADDE-1961D9C4764A}
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 15:02 - 12279808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:47 - 1798144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:46 - 9705472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:40 - 1427456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:40 - 1103360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:39 - 1127424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:38 - 0231936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\url.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:37 - 0065024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:34 - 0716800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:32 - 1792000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:32 - 0072704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmled.dll
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:31 - 2382848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-12-16 03:01 - 2011-11-03 14:28 - 0176640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
2011-12-15 15:01 - 2011-12-15 15:01 - 0454188 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
2011-12-15 06:44 - 2011-12-15 06:44 - 0522509 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\doc20111214192821.pdf
2011-12-14 17:05 - 2011-11-23 20:25 - 2342912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-12-14 17:05 - 2011-11-04 20:26 - 0002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
2011-12-14 17:05 - 2011-10-25 20:28 - 0038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
2011-12-14 17:05 - 2011-10-14 21:38 - 0534528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll
2011-12-14 15:08 - 2011-12-14 15:08 - 0535477 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\l_306907f820e34d06aa393c081b4a0b4c.png
2011-12-14 15:07 - 2011-12-14 15:07 - 0041055 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\16741_1191683507072_1077924607_30496458_1809341_n.jpg
2011-12-14 14:57 - 2011-12-14 14:57 - 3857894 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0036.MOV
2011-12-14 14:56 - 2011-12-14 14:56 - 0574233 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\image.png
2011-12-14 08:32 - 2011-12-14 08:32 - 0072640 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\AID.pdf
2011-12-12 20:07 - 2011-12-12 20:07 - 0001699 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Tonys list.rtf
2011-12-08 09:00 - 2011-12-08 09:00 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\RealNetworks
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0198832 ____A (RealNetworks, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\rmoc3260.dll
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0006656 ____A (RealNetworks, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\pndx5016.dll
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0005632 ____A (RealNetworks, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\pndx5032.dll
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0001248 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
2011-12-07 10:13 - 2011-12-07 10:13 - 0499712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcp71.dll
2011-12-07 10:13 - 2011-12-07 10:13 - 0348160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcr71.dll
2011-12-07 10:13 - 2011-12-07 10:13 - 0272896 ____A (Progressive Networks) C:\Windows\System32\pncrt.dll
2011-12-06 06:57 - 2011-01-01 01:14 - 0002254 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eula.txt
2011-12-06 06:49 - 2011-11-24 12:33 - 1566512 ____A (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
2011-12-05 07:05 - 2011-12-05 07:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ESET
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-12-04 15:58 - 2011-12-04 15:58 - 0161200 ____A C:\Windows\Minidump\120411-32828-01.dmp
2011-12-04 14:48 - 2011-12-04 17:49 - 0000000 __SHD C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
2011-12-04 14:46 - 2011-12-04 14:46 - 0014079 ____A C:\ComboFix.txt
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2011-06-25 22:45 - 0256000 ____A C:\Windows\PEV.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2010-11-07 09:20 - 0208896 ____A C:\Windows\MBR.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2009-04-19 20:56 - 0060416 ____A (NirSoft) C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2000-08-30 16:00 - 0518144 ____A (SteelWerX) C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2000-08-30 16:00 - 0406528 ____A (SteelWerX) C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2000-08-30 16:00 - 0098816 ____A C:\Windows\sed.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2000-08-30 16:00 - 0080412 ____A C:\Windows\grep.exe
2011-12-04 13:46 - 2000-08-30 16:00 - 0068096 ____A C:\Windows\zip.exe
2011-12-04 13:44 - 2011-12-04 14:48 - 0000000 ____D C:\ComboFix
2011-12-04 11:05 - 2011-12-04 14:34 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\ERDNT
2011-12-04 10:55 - 2011-12-04 14:48 - 0000000 ____D C:\Qoobox
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0162304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msrating.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0161792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0074752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0041472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0010752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0110592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IEAdvpack.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 3695416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dat
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0580608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0434176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0420864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0367104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0353792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0353584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0227840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieaksie.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0223232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0203776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0163840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieakui.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0152064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wextract.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0150528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iexpress.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0142848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0130560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieakeng.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0123392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\occache.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0118784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0101888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\admparse.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0086528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inseng.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0076800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0074752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0074240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0072822 ____A C:\Windows\System32\ieuinit.inf
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0066048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\icardie.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0063488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tdc.ocx
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0054272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pngfilt.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmler.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0035840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imgutil.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0023552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0011776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshta.exe
2011-12-01 22:50 - 2011-12-01 22:50 - 0394249 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Lenny Sevastio Tool Request.pdf
2011-11-30 15:06 - 2011-11-30 15:06 - 0448815 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\AxaptaReport 11-30-2011.pdf

============ 3 Months Modified Files and Folders ===============

2011-12-30 13:52 - 2011-12-30 13:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\FRST
2011-12-30 13:50 - 2011-12-30 13:27 - 0362544 ____A C:\Windows\ntbtlog.txt
2011-12-30 13:50 - 2010-02-20 20:08 - 2364448768 __ASH C:\hiberfil.sys
2011-12-30 13:49 - 2011-12-30 13:49 - 0003529 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
2011-12-30 13:49 - 2010-02-20 20:11 - 1460003 ____A C:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log
2011-12-30 13:49 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\tracing
2011-12-30 13:38 - 2009-07-13 20:34 - 0013440 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2011-12-30 13:38 - 2009-07-13 20:34 - 0013440 ___AH C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
2011-12-30 13:35 - 2011-04-02 15:39 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Lx_cats
2011-12-30 13:35 - 2011-04-02 15:39 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Lx_cats
2011-12-30 13:35 - 2010-02-20 20:32 - 0729688 ____A C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2011-12-30 13:34 - 2011-06-13 15:38 - 0001998 ___AH C:\Users\All Users\lxde
2011-12-30 13:34 - 2011-06-13 15:38 - 0001998 ___AH C:\ProgramData\lxde
2011-12-30 13:32 - 2011-12-16 22:25 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Tracing
2011-12-30 13:31 - 2010-02-21 00:51 - 0000882 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
2011-12-30 13:31 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\LogFiles
2011-12-30 13:30 - 2011-11-23 14:41 - 0003127 ____A C:\Windows\setupact.log
2011-12-30 13:30 - 2009-07-13 20:53 - 0000006 ___AH C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2011-12-30 12:14 - 2010-02-21 00:51 - 0000886 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
2011-12-30 08:08 - 2011-11-22 16:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\AVG
2011-12-30 08:08 - 2011-11-22 15:59 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\MFAData
2011-12-30 08:08 - 2011-11-22 15:59 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\MFAData
2011-12-30 07:20 - 2011-12-30 07:19 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7CF6EB4F-6E6F-47CC-8D25-F5ABEDCAA3D0}
2011-12-30 07:20 - 2011-12-16 22:18 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Windows Live
2011-12-30 07:19 - 2011-12-30 07:19 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7F1688BB-F494-4519-85BE-3FEA95DB5DFA}
2011-12-29 16:21 - 2011-12-29 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A94693B6-150F-4CA9-8C3F-B8B88AE78405}
2011-12-29 16:21 - 2011-12-29 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6E2C1236-22D9-425D-AEF9-42B6052E1DC6}
2011-12-29 16:20 - 2011-12-29 16:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\users\JOSHS~1
2011-12-28 21:31 - 2011-12-28 21:26 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\DJC docs
2011-12-28 21:30 - 2011-12-28 21:30 - 0547753 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\32702496 2011 Tax Bill.pdf
2011-12-28 21:28 - 2011-12-28 21:28 - 0666628 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0004.jpg
2011-12-28 21:28 - 2010-02-22 16:13 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\CutePDF Writer
2011-12-28 21:27 - 2011-12-28 21:27 - 0645359 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0003.jpg
2011-12-28 21:27 - 2011-12-28 21:26 - 0677836 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0001 (1).jpg
2011-12-28 21:25 - 2011-12-28 21:25 - 0677836 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0001.jpg
2011-12-28 21:25 - 2011-12-28 21:25 - 0663847 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0002.jpg
2011-12-28 21:24 - 2011-12-28 21:24 - 0085504 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR for 57252-IPC-FMR-000085__REV 0.doc
2011-12-28 21:23 - 2011-12-28 21:23 - 0084480 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR for 57252-IPT-FMR-000081__REV 0.doc
2011-12-28 19:06 - 2011-12-28 19:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7DD17A30-59B8-4C5B-9827-9668E2DAC52C}
2011-12-28 19:06 - 2011-12-28 07:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0256B49-FAF0-466E-B2DA-3B7730FE5AE6}
2011-12-28 14:23 - 2011-12-28 14:23 - 0000000 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\TIC121611A (1).xls.crdownload
2011-12-28 14:16 - 2011-12-28 14:16 - 0092160 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\TIC121611A.xls
2011-12-28 14:08 - 2011-12-28 14:08 - 0304555 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\12-28-2011(5) (1).pdf
2011-12-28 13:51 - 2011-12-28 13:51 - 0304555 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\12-28-2011(5).pdf
2011-12-28 13:50 - 2011-12-28 13:50 - 0072043 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\PO262 (1).pdf
2011-12-28 07:07 - 2011-12-28 07:07 - 0516369 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\doc20111227144300.pdf
2011-12-28 07:06 - 2011-12-28 07:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{01D347C6-6D93-482E-9F4F-F5CB4AB6ADFC}
2011-12-27 17:55 - 2011-12-27 17:51 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
2011-12-27 17:51 - 2011-12-27 17:51 - 0001003 ____A C:\Users\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
2011-12-27 17:51 - 2011-12-27 17:51 - 0001003 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
2011-12-27 17:51 - 2011-12-27 17:50 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PhotoScape
2011-12-27 17:42 - 2010-02-21 08:39 - 0000000 ___RD C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Junk
2011-12-27 17:35 - 2011-12-27 17:34 - 17624656 ____A (Mooii) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
2011-12-27 08:32 - 2011-12-27 08:32 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1BDA3FAE-7C40-4373-945E-B346859FF337}
2011-12-27 08:32 - 2011-12-27 08:31 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E12F09EF-C915-44E9-97E6-A5BD8E1D4FFF}
2011-12-26 08:57 - 2011-12-26 08:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0E49F2D-11BB-4E53-83A9-EE6F4DAA659F}
2011-12-26 08:57 - 2011-12-26 08:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{92E3148A-7EE9-404F-A6FD-6F0FE37A231F}
2011-12-25 20:07 - 2011-12-25 20:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7EA204BE-2CD4-48D5-B14E-A5A22DDE06DA}
2011-12-25 20:07 - 2011-12-25 08:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B69973C8-D391-449F-82DE-A3505190BE67}
2011-12-25 08:06 - 2011-12-25 08:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6D5FD40B-8D9F-45D0-8BFE-77CCE57B2CC5}
2011-12-24 16:01 - 2011-12-24 16:01 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7590D46D-8A20-4636-90F3-AD3421614745}
2011-12-24 16:01 - 2011-12-24 16:01 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{14195DB9-1365-40F1-815A-FAFA688CDB15}
2011-12-24 09:31 - 2011-12-24 09:31 - 0614791 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\337777_10150397658476519_303198611518_8425277_1440449916_o.jpg
2011-12-23 15:20 - 2011-12-23 15:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{49815256-EDE5-48C6-9D48-D4376F7C0603}
2011-12-23 15:20 - 2011-12-23 03:19 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{419B953A-299F-4D24-914F-6DABE135876E}
2011-12-23 03:20 - 2011-12-23 03:19 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{58609E3E-4E21-497B-BB0A-605D70E09B26}
2011-12-22 22:22 - 2010-03-17 16:41 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\HpUpdate
2011-12-22 22:10 - 2008-02-14 19:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\Config.Msi
2011-12-22 11:02 - 2011-12-22 11:02 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{42E19C2C-3792-4F7B-80A3-45DCB7BEC936}
2011-12-22 11:02 - 2011-12-22 11:02 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1D138B17-272C-4D0A-8308-13BC2D367569}
2011-12-22 08:05 - 2011-11-22 16:09 - 0000945 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2012.lnk
2011-12-21 19:42 - 2011-12-20 22:11 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2011-12-21 19:42 - 2011-12-20 22:11 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2011-12-21 18:46 - 2011-12-21 18:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A87B864B-B04B-4D4E-9DF7-6C0E94B6A352}
2011-12-21 18:46 - 2011-12-21 06:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F5564BC6-2697-43B1-BCA8-CA424E75D91A}
2011-12-21 16:29 - 2011-08-25 14:09 - 158067944 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe
2011-12-21 16:20 - 2011-12-21 16:20 - 0119808 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR with Instruct to Buyer for 25542-230-FMR-UC12-00176__REV 0.doc
2011-12-21 06:46 - 2011-12-21 06:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D9D2303C-4304-412B-8B38-DE557F2CCBED}
2011-12-20 22:11 - 2011-12-20 22:11 - 0001230 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
2011-12-20 22:11 - 2011-12-20 22:11 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2011-12-20 22:10 - 2011-12-20 22:10 - 16409960 ____A (Safer Networking Limited ) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\spybotsd162.exe
2011-12-20 19:41 - 2011-12-20 19:41 - 0072043 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\PO262.pdf
2011-12-20 19:38 - 2011-12-20 19:38 - 0084480 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\FMR for 57252-IPR-FMR-000025__REV 0.doc
2011-12-20 09:53 - 2011-12-20 09:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A5CFEFB5-CDAB-4DF0-B492-F41749684DB1}
2011-12-20 09:53 - 2011-12-20 09:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74B664B4-B631-48B4-9DF3-B6A1E0B39B20}
2011-12-19 22:06 - 2011-12-19 21:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{206477DE-2720-4F7E-9FE0-706FE8DA9429}
2011-12-19 21:53 - 2011-12-19 21:53 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{570A0DB7-1E4F-410E-BAF7-F63D924F2902}
2011-12-19 21:53 - 2011-12-19 21:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3B9FF89A-2A4F-4490-9BEC-F7D1FB53085F}
2011-12-19 19:31 - 2011-12-18 21:09 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Ulead Systems
2011-12-19 19:04 - 2011-12-18 21:05 - 0000459 ____A C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
2011-12-19 19:03 - 2011-12-19 19:03 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\ulead.dat
2011-12-19 15:09 - 2011-12-19 15:09 - 0102452 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\bechtel.pdf
2011-12-19 13:46 - 2010-04-05 13:38 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Work Stuff
2011-12-19 12:54 - 2011-12-19 12:54 - 0217136 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
2011-12-19 09:52 - 2011-12-19 09:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AAAA118-E036-4BBF-9B55-F94CC4B7EA7F}
2011-12-19 09:52 - 2011-12-19 09:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2BD1CEAB-D714-469B-8484-3B8A9470936C}
2011-12-18 23:08 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\NDF
2011-12-18 23:07 - 2010-07-07 14:11 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2011-12-18 22:05 - 2011-08-24 20:39 - 0000000 ___HD C:\Users\All Users\ThumbnailCache4R
2011-12-18 22:05 - 2011-08-24 20:39 - 0000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\ThumbnailCache4R
2011-12-18 21:06 - 2011-12-18 21:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AE34E450-3ADB-4DA3-AFDF-30F6BA61DD76}
2011-12-18 21:06 - 2011-12-18 21:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4E6F7876-1315-4A0A-849E-662E3B3A8005}
2011-12-18 21:05 - 2011-12-18 20:44 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Web Publish
2011-12-18 21:05 - 2010-02-21 08:38 - 0083528 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2011-12-18 21:05 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files
2011-12-18 21:04 - 2009-07-13 20:33 - 0333648 ____A C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
2011-12-18 21:03 - 2010-06-05 14:10 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2011-12-18 20:59 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared
2011-12-18 20:45 - 2011-12-18 20:45 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Nova Development
2011-12-18 20:45 - 2011-12-18 20:45 - 0000000 ____A C:\Windows\wplog.txt
2011-12-18 20:44 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\Help
2011-12-18 08:16 - 2011-12-18 08:16 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9E60BA8D-7F30-40C9-BF57-0B735662400D}
2011-12-18 08:16 - 2011-12-18 08:16 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{65E95B0C-EE02-4649-BA58-E751B4A78386}
2011-12-18 01:34 - 2011-12-18 01:34 - 0012559 ____A C:\Windows\hs_err_pid6084.log
2011-12-17 12:28 - 2011-12-17 12:28 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{DC8A7D33-F8A2-403A-8912-A15D30F77725}
2011-12-17 12:28 - 2011-12-17 12:28 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2B654B9B-217B-4E7B-80E8-6A57B112A99B}
2011-12-17 01:16 - 2011-06-04 13:00 - 0002300 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
2011-12-16 22:26 - 2011-12-16 22:26 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{59A32E16-C4CF-4C26-9E66-150E31BA65BF}
2011-12-16 22:26 - 2011-12-16 22:25 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F58B2DC7-2BAA-458F-8BAD-0FD48266C210}
2011-12-16 22:25 - 2010-02-20 20:24 - 0000000 ____D C:\users\Josh's Comp
2011-12-16 22:23 - 2011-12-16 22:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2011-12-16 22:21 - 2011-12-16 22:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
2011-12-16 22:18 - 2011-12-16 22:18 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows Live
2011-12-16 22:18 - 2011-12-16 22:17 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AB4D619-46E3-4089-ADDE-1961D9C4764A}
2011-12-16 20:50 - 2010-02-20 20:24 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\VirtualStore
2011-12-16 03:44 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\rescache
2011-12-15 15:01 - 2011-12-15 15:01 - 0454188 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
2011-12-15 06:44 - 2011-12-15 06:44 - 0522509 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\doc20111214192821.pdf
2011-12-15 03:01 - 2010-02-21 23:13 - 52988224 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MRT.exe
2011-12-14 15:08 - 2011-12-14 15:08 - 0535477 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\l_306907f820e34d06aa393c081b4a0b4c.png
2011-12-14 15:07 - 2011-12-14 15:07 - 0041055 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\16741_1191683507072_1077924607_30496458_1809341_n.jpg
2011-12-14 14:57 - 2011-12-14 14:57 - 3857894 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IMG_0036.MOV
2011-12-14 14:56 - 2011-12-14 14:56 - 0574233 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\image.png
2011-12-14 08:32 - 2011-12-14 08:32 - 0072640 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\AID.pdf
2011-12-12 20:07 - 2011-12-12 20:07 - 0001699 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Tonys list.rtf
2011-12-11 17:23 - 2011-05-18 10:26 - 0414368 ____A (Adobe Systems Incorporated) C:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2011-12-11 17:19 - 2011-11-23 14:41 - 0009180 ____A C:\Windows\PFRO.log
2011-12-08 09:00 - 2011-12-08 09:00 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\RealNetworks
2011-12-07 10:15 - 2010-06-21 13:15 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Real
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0198832 ____A (RealNetworks, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\rmoc3260.dll
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0006656 ____A (RealNetworks, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\pndx5016.dll
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0005632 ____A (RealNetworks, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\pndx5032.dll
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0001248 ____A C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-12-07 10:14 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
2011-12-07 10:14 - 2011-06-17 01:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Real
2011-12-07 10:13 - 2011-12-07 10:13 - 0499712 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcp71.dll
2011-12-07 10:13 - 2011-12-07 10:13 - 0348160 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msvcr71.dll
2011-12-07 10:13 - 2011-12-07 10:13 - 0272896 ____A (Progressive Networks) C:\Windows\System32\pncrt.dll
2011-12-05 07:05 - 2011-12-05 07:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ESET
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
2011-12-05 06:56 - 2011-12-05 06:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-12-04 17:49 - 2011-12-04 14:48 - 0000000 __SHD C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
2011-12-04 17:42 - 2011-06-12 14:17 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Beastly.2011.DVDRip.XviD.AC3-BeFRee
2011-12-04 17:02 - 2010-02-21 08:38 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0
2011-12-04 15:58 - 2011-12-04 15:58 - 0161200 ____A C:\Windows\Minidump\120411-32828-01.dmp
2011-12-04 15:58 - 2011-11-23 14:41 - 358412896 ____A C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
2011-12-04 15:58 - 2010-08-03 05:22 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2011-12-04 14:48 - 2011-12-04 13:44 - 0000000 ____D C:\ComboFix
2011-12-04 14:48 - 2011-12-04 10:55 - 0000000 ____D C:\Qoobox
2011-12-04 14:47 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 __RHD C:\users\Default
2011-12-04 14:47 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ___RD C:\users\Public
2011-12-04 14:46 - 2011-12-04 14:46 - 0014079 ____A C:\ComboFix.txt
2011-12-04 14:34 - 2011-12-04 11:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\ERDNT
2011-12-04 14:30 - 2009-07-13 18:04 - 0000215 ____A C:\Windows\system.ini
2011-12-04 14:29 - 2009-07-13 18:04 - 0000027 ____A C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts
2011-12-03 18:04 - 2010-02-20 20:24 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\LocalLow
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0162304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msrating.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0161792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msls31.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0074752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\RegisterIEPKEYs.exe
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0041472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedsbs.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:36 - 0010752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeedssync.exe
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0110592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\IEAdvpack.dll
2011-12-03 06:36 - 2011-11-23 22:02 - 0006522 ____A C:\Windows\IE9_main.log
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 3695416 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dat
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0580608 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0434176 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0420864 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\vbscript.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0367104 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\html.iec
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0353792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0353584 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0227840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieaksie.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0223232 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0203776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\webcheck.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0163840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieakui.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0152064 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wextract.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0150528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iexpress.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0142848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0130560 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieakeng.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0123392 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\occache.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0118784 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iepeers.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0101888 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\admparse.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0086528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesysprep.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0078848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inseng.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0076800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SetIEInstalledDate.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0074752 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0074240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0072822 ____A C:\Windows\System32\ieuinit.inf
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0066048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\icardie.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0063488 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tdc.ocx
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0054272 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\pngfilt.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0048640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmler.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0035840 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\imgutil.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0031744 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0023552 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\licmgr10.dll
2011-12-03 06:35 - 2011-12-03 06:35 - 0011776 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshta.exe
2011-12-01 22:50 - 2011-12-01 22:50 - 0394249 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Lenny Sevastio Tool Request.pdf
2011-11-30 15:06 - 2011-11-30 15:06 - 0448815 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\AxaptaReport 11-30-2011.pdf
2011-11-29 14:15 - 2011-11-29 14:15 - 0043520 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Tool Req Chain Come-a-Longs & Sheaves.xls
2011-11-29 14:13 - 2011-11-29 14:13 - 0103478 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\11-29-2011 (1).pdf
2011-11-29 14:02 - 2011-11-29 14:02 - 0320888 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\img-111129214546-0001.pdf
2011-11-29 14:02 - 2011-11-29 14:02 - 0267887 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\11-29-2011.pdf
2011-11-29 14:00 - 2011-11-29 14:00 - 0051521 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\20111129145057.pdf
2011-11-26 15:37 - 2011-11-26 15:37 - 0009385 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\hijackthis.log
2011-11-26 10:38 - 2011-07-07 16:43 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Yahoo! Companion
2011-11-26 10:38 - 2011-07-07 16:43 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Yahoo! Companion
2011-11-26 09:03 - 2011-11-26 09:03 - 0448218 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\AxaptaReport 11-23-2011.pdf
2011-11-26 07:37 - 2011-11-26 07:36 - 0200904 ____A C:\Windows\Minidump\112611-47562-01.dmp
2011-11-26 07:36 - 2010-02-20 20:31 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Google
2011-11-25 07:48 - 2011-11-25 07:48 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Kaspersky Lab
2011-11-25 07:48 - 2011-11-25 07:48 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Kaspersky Lab
2011-11-25 07:32 - 2011-11-25 07:32 - 0002991 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
2011-11-25 07:32 - 2011-11-25 07:32 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2011-11-25 07:31 - 2011-11-25 07:31 - 1402880 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\HijackThis.msi
2011-11-24 23:40 - 2010-02-20 21:48 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google
2011-11-24 23:40 - 2010-02-20 20:31 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Google
2011-11-24 23:40 - 2010-02-20 20:31 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Google
2011-11-24 17:42 - 2011-11-24 17:42 - 0024548 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\My Anatomy Project.odt
2011-11-24 12:33 - 2011-12-06 06:49 - 1566512 ____A (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
2011-11-23 22:34 - 2011-11-23 22:34 - 0001458 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\iexplore - Shortcut.lnk
2011-11-23 22:05 - 2011-11-23 22:05 - 18124080 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\IE9-Windows7-x86-enu.exe
2011-11-23 20:25 - 2011-12-14 17:05 - 2342912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2011-11-23 19:38 - 2011-11-23 19:38 - 0000000 ____D C:\found.001
2011-11-23 18:13 - 2010-02-20 20:24 - 0000174 ___SH C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
2011-11-23 18:13 - 2010-02-20 20:24 - 0000174 ___SH C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\desktop.ini
2011-11-23 18:03 - 2011-11-23 18:03 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Realtek
2011-11-23 18:03 - 2011-11-23 18:02 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\RTCOM
2011-11-23 18:03 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore
2011-11-23 17:59 - 2011-11-23 17:59 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2011-11-23 17:58 - 2011-11-23 17:58 - 0002961 ____A C:\Windows\System32\jupdate-1.6.0_29-b11.log
2011-11-23 17:58 - 2010-03-24 12:49 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Java
2011-11-23 14:41 - 2011-11-23 14:41 - 0230904 ____A C:\Windows\Minidump\112311-65640-01.dmp
2011-11-23 14:41 - 2011-11-23 14:41 - 0000000 ____A C:\Windows\setuperr.log
2011-11-23 14:41 - 2011-05-27 20:43 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Tablet
2011-11-22 22:17 - 2011-11-22 22:17 - 0001945 ____A C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
2011-11-22 22:17 - 2011-11-22 22:16 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client
2011-11-22 21:55 - 2010-02-21 13:01 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Angel
2011-11-22 19:57 - 2010-02-21 08:38 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Deployment
2011-11-22 19:52 - 2011-11-22 19:52 - 0000000 ____A C:\install.rdf
2011-11-22 18:43 - 2011-11-22 18:43 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG
2011-11-22 18:42 - 2010-06-16 22:47 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG
2011-11-22 16:25 - 2011-11-22 16:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\AVG2012
2011-11-22 16:25 - 2011-11-22 16:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\AVG2012
2011-11-22 16:10 - 2011-11-22 16:10 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
2011-11-22 16:09 - 2011-11-22 16:08 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search
2011-11-22 16:08 - 2011-11-22 16:08 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
2011-11-22 16:06 - 2011-03-22 21:39 - 0000000 ____D C:\users\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC
2011-11-22 16:04 - 2010-06-16 22:47 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\avg9
2011-11-22 16:04 - 2010-06-16 22:47 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\avg9
2011-11-22 15:58 - 2011-11-22 15:58 - 3903608 ____A (AVG Technologies) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\avg_free_stb_all_2012_1869_cnet.exe
2011-11-22 13:49 - 2011-02-22 17:24 - 0000040 ___SH C:\Users\All Users\.zreglib
2011-11-22 13:49 - 2011-02-22 17:24 - 0000040 ___SH C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
2011-11-21 23:05 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\config\TxR
2011-11-21 23:01 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\wfp
2011-11-21 22:58 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar
2011-11-21 22:58 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\AppCompat
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-10-31 04:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Ra's Empire
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-07-07 16:43 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-07-02 15:22 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\UFC Poker
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-06-23 23:09 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Free Fire Screensaver
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-06-17 01:13 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Astonia3
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-06-14 15:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\WinZip
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-06-14 10:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Astonia35
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-05-27 19:49 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-04-24 11:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\CyberLink
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-04-24 11:57 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\CyberLink
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-04-23 19:25 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\WinRAR
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-04-02 15:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-03-30 14:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Steam
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-03-30 14:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2011-01-31 22:45 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-12-24 00:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Apple Computer
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-12-24 00:07 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Apple Computer
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-12-24 00:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Apple
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-12-24 00:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Apple
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-12-24 00:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-12-15 15:44 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-08-30 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Applications
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-08-30 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Applications
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-07-12 20:30 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-06-21 13:15 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\Real
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-06-21 13:15 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Real
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-06-06 10:23 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ImgBurn
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-06-05 14:10 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\uTorrent
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-03-24 12:50 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\JRE
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-03-17 10:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-03-17 10:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-27 16:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\McAfee Security Scan
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-27 16:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\McAfee Security Scan
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-27 16:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-23 17:26 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Hp
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-21 12:45 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-21 11:12 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\GPLGS
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-21 08:47 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Ventrilo
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-21 08:46 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2010-02-20 20:54 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2009-09-15 02:00 - 0000000 ____D C:\7453ab1d09d145aa425971d3b1
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2009-09-15 02:00 - 0000000 ____D C:\43e8bc76b17eace72bccc814
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2008-01-09 01:32 - 0000000 ____D C:\Shanghai Great Moments
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2007-02-06 11:34 - 0000000 RASHD C:\cmdcons
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2006-06-05 13:22 - 0000000 ____D C:\Python22
2011-11-21 22:53 - 2005-11-14 17:05 - 0000000 ____D C:\hp
2011-11-21 22:52 - 2009-07-13 23:48 - 0000000 ___RD C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV
2011-11-21 22:52 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\registration
2011-11-21 22:24 - 2011-06-14 15:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\WinZip
2011-11-21 22:24 - 2011-06-14 15:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\WinZip
2011-11-21 22:24 - 2010-02-27 16:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
2011-11-21 22:24 - 2010-02-27 16:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2011-02-27 14:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\KingsIsle Entertainment
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2011-02-27 14:20 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\KingsIsle Entertainment
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2011-02-22 17:22 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\SlySoft
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2010-10-30 02:03 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\RealArcade
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2010-09-09 03:17 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\UsedStar
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2010-02-27 16:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\All Users\McAfee
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2010-02-27 16:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\McAfee
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
2011-11-21 22:23 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Windows NT
2011-11-21 22:22 - 2010-03-24 12:50 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3
2011-11-21 22:22 - 2010-03-17 10:36 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\PC Drivers HeadQuarters
2011-11-21 22:22 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2011-11-21 22:21 - 2010-08-30 16:21 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office
2011-11-21 22:20 - 2011-10-31 16:30 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Game Master
2011-11-21 22:20 - 2011-10-31 16:22 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\eGames
2011-11-21 22:20 - 2011-02-22 17:29 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes
2011-11-21 22:20 - 2010-02-22 20:02 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Fellowes
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2011-10-22 01:56 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\CCP
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2011-06-15 15:28 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2010-12-24 00:06 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2010-02-27 16:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe AIR
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2010-02-27 16:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Adobe
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2010-02-21 11:11 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Acro Software
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2009-07-13 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\DVD Maker
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
2011-11-21 22:19 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines
2011-11-21 22:02 - 2011-11-21 22:02 - 0000296 ___AH C:\Users\All Users\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
2011-11-21 22:02 - 2011-11-21 22:02 - 0000296 ___AH C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
2011-11-21 22:02 - 2011-11-21 22:02 - 0000216 ___AH C:\Users\All Users\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
2011-11-21 22:02 - 2011-11-21 22:02 - 0000216 ___AH C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
2011-11-21 22:02 - 2011-11-21 22:01 - 0000416 ___AH C:\Users\All Users\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
2011-11-21 22:02 - 2011-11-21 22:01 - 0000416 ___AH C:\ProgramData\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
2011-11-15 15:10 - 2011-11-15 15:10 - 0055106 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\770308129601.pdf
2011-11-15 15:09 - 2011-11-15 15:09 - 0095589 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\bol.pdf
2011-11-09 22:50 - 2011-11-09 22:50 - 0002038 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Math Project.rtf
2011-11-07 14:48 - 2011-11-07 14:48 - 0173741 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\ProductDetail.pdf
2011-11-06 04:16 - 2011-11-06 04:16 - 0000000 ____D C:\found.000
2011-11-04 20:26 - 2011-12-14 17:05 - 0002048 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
2011-11-03 15:02 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 12279808 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll
2011-11-03 14:47 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 1798144 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2011-11-03 14:46 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 9705472 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll
2011-11-03 14:40 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 1427456 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-11-03 14:40 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 1103360 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\urlmon.dll
2011-11-03 14:39 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 1127424 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2011-11-03 14:38 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 0231936 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\url.dll
2011-11-03 14:37 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 0065024 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
2011-11-03 14:34 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 0716800 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\jscript.dll
2011-11-03 14:32 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 1792000 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\iertutil.dll
2011-11-03 14:32 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 0072704 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtmled.dll
2011-11-03 14:31 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 2382848 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2011-11-03 14:28 - 2011-12-16 03:01 - 0176640 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
2011-11-02 16:02 - 2011-11-03 19:34 - 0074802 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\BEO11211.pdf
2011-11-01 16:39 - 2011-10-21 09:22 - 0000000 ___HD C:\Users\All Users\CCP
2011-11-01 16:39 - 2011-10-21 09:22 - 0000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\CCP
2011-10-31 16:22 - 2011-10-31 16:22 - 0001834 ____A C:\Users\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC\Desktop\eGames.lnk
2011-10-31 16:22 - 2011-10-31 16:22 - 0001834 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eGames.lnk
2011-10-31 16:22 - 2009-07-13 18:04 - 0000655 ____A C:\Windows\win.ini
2011-10-31 04:09 - 2011-10-31 04:08 - 0001914 ____A C:\Users\Mcx1-JOSHSCOMP-PC\Desktop\Ra's Empire.lnk
2011-10-31 04:09 - 2011-10-31 04:08 - 0001914 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Ra's Empire.lnk
2011-10-31 04:08 - 2011-10-31 04:08 - 0000000 ___HD C:\Users\All Users\Trymedia
2011-10-31 04:08 - 2011-10-31 04:08 - 0000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\Trymedia
2011-10-25 20:28 - 2011-12-14 17:05 - 0038912 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
2011-10-24 07:03 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\Resources
2011-10-23 20:34 - 2011-10-23 20:34 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Tonys
2011-10-22 21:14 - 2011-10-22 21:14 - 0155314 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\16672334.pdf
2011-10-22 21:06 - 2011-10-22 21:06 - 0000423 ____A C:\Windows\System32\snapshot.memory_dump.xml
2011-10-22 20:52 - 2011-10-22 20:52 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\EVE
2011-10-22 20:51 - 2011-10-22 20:51 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\CCP
2011-10-22 05:36 - 2009-07-13 20:53 - 0032622 ____A C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT
2011-10-22 02:05 - 2011-10-22 02:05 - 0001851 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\EVE.lnk
2011-10-21 18:48 - 2010-02-21 13:03 - 0000000 ____D C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Dirty
2011-10-21 09:22 - 2011-10-21 09:21 - 3813568 ____A (CCP hf.) C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\EVE_Premium_Setup_304168.exe
2011-10-21 02:32 - 2009-07-13 18:37 - 0000000 ____D C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET
2011-10-14 21:38 - 2011-12-14 17:05 - 0534528 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll
2011-10-07 06:23 - 2011-10-07 06:23 - 0230608 ____A (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\avgldx86.sys
2011-10-04 06:21 - 2011-10-04 06:21 - 0016720 ____A (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys
2011-10-03 07:31 - 2011-10-03 07:31 - 0030579 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\DxDiag.txt
2011-10-03 05:06 - 2011-11-23 17:59 - 0157472 ____A (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\javaws.exe
2011-10-03 05:06 - 2011-11-23 17:59 - 0145184 ____A (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\javaw.exe
2011-10-03 05:06 - 2011-11-23 17:59 - 0145184 ____A (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\java.exe
2011-10-03 05:06 - 2010-07-18 08:15 - 0472808 ____A (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\deployJava1.dll
2011-10-02 15:28 - 2011-04-24 12:07 - 0000000 ___HD C:\Users\All Users\install_clap
2011-10-02 15:28 - 2011-04-24 12:07 - 0000000 ___HD C:\ProgramData\install_clap
2011-10-02 12:12 - 2011-08-19 05:59 - 0003584 ____A C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini

========================= Known DLLs (Whitelisted) ============

========================= Bamital & volsnap Check ============

C:\Windows\explorer.exe => MD5 is legit

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe => MD5 is legit

C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe => MD5 is legit

C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys => MD5 is legit

========================= Memory info ======================

Percentage of memory in use: 12%
Total physical RAM: 3006.55 MB
Available physical RAM: 2642.61 MB
Total Pagefile: 6011.39 MB
Available Pagefile: 5661.45 MB
Total Virtual: 2047.88 MB
Available Virtual: 1951.33 MB

======================= Partitions =========================

1 Drive c: (Main Drive) (Fixed) (Total:298.05 GB) (Free:88.7 GB) NTFS ==>[Drive with boot components]
11 Drive m: (KINGSTON) (Removable) (Total:0.96 GB) (Free:0.88 GB) FAT

Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 298 GB 0 B 
Disk 1 Online 983 MB 0 B 
Disk 2 No Media 0 B 0 B 
Disk 3 No Media 0 B 0 B 
Disk 4 No Media 0 B 0 B 
Disk 5 No Media 0 B 0 B 
Disk 6 No Media 0 B 0 B

Partitions of Disk 0:

Partition ### Type Size Offset
------------- ---------------- ------- -------
Partition 1 Primary 298 GB 31 KB
Partition 2 Primary 23 MB 298 GB
Partition 3 Primary 18 MB 298 GB

Disk: 0
Partition 1
Type : 07
Hidden: No
Active: No

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 3 C Main Drive NTFS Partition 298 GB Healthy System

Disk: 0
Partition 2
Type : 06
Hidden: No
Active: No

Volume ### Ltr Label Fs Type Size Status Info
---------- --- ----------- ----- ---------- ------- --------- --------
* Volume 4 H RAW Partition 23 MB Healthy

Disk: 0
Partition 3
Type : 17
Hidden: Yes
Active: Yes

There is no volume associated with this partition.

==========================================================

Last Boot: 2011-12-21 00:08

======================= End Of Log ==========================


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

I noticed your PM and subscribed to this topic but I may be not able to post back till Jan 1st. 
Thanks for your patience


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Please note all open issues.

Double click on the OTL icon to run it.

 Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
 Click the *Quick Scan* button.
 When the scan completes, it will create a logfile ( OTL.txt ). This is saved in the same location as OTL.
Please post this in your next reply.

*Please post in your next reply*
OTL.txt


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

OTL logfile created on: 1/3/2012 8:11:58 AM - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Pictures
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.94 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.57 Gb Available Physical Memory | 53.41% Memory free
5.87 Gb Paging File | 4.18 Gb Available in Paging File | 71.28% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 298.05 Gb Total Space | 87.63 Gb Free Space | 29.40% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: JOSHSCOMP-PC | User Name: Josh's Comp | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/01/03 08:11:54 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Pictures\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011/12/07 10:13:56 | 000,296,056 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/12/03 01:22:12 | 002,415,456 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
PRC - [2011/11/28 01:19:04 | 001,229,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
PRC - [2011/10/10 06:23:34 | 000,973,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
PRC - [2011/09/08 20:53:26 | 000,743,264 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/15 06:21:40 | 000,337,760 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/06/15 15:16:48 | 000,997,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
PRC - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/05/27 15:58:48 | 000,793,416 | ---- | M] (AVG) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\BoostSpeed.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
PRC - [2011/02/24 21:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2010/11/20 04:17:47 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:14 | 007,418,368 | -H-- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:10 | 007,424,000 | ---- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
PRC - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,255,536 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
PRC - [2009/03/08 13:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
PRC - [2009/01/26 15:31:16 | 002,144,088 | RHS- | M] (Safer Networking Limited) -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
PRC - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] (Lexmark International, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdeserv.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2011/11/22 16:08:45 | 001,451,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:25:19 | 012,433,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6e592e424a204aafeadbe22b6b31b9db\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:40 | 001,587,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b2cfd85528a27eb71dc41d8067359a1\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:35 | 005,453,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\130ad4d9719e566ca933ac7158a04203\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:31 | 000,971,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\2d5bcbeb9475ef62189f605bcca1cec6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:23 | 007,963,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\abab08afa60a6f06bdde0fcc9649c379\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:12 | 011,490,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\a1a82db68b3badc7c27ea1f6579d22c5\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
MOD - [2011/05/25 10:53:14 | 000,350,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\madExcept_.bpl
MOD - [2011/05/25 10:53:12 | 000,184,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\madBasic_.bpl
MOD - [2011/05/25 10:53:12 | 000,050,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\madDisAsm_.bpl
MOD - [2010/11/17 13:16:56 | 000,067,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\zlib1.dll
MOD - [2010/03/24 12:51:30 | 000,970,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.core.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.common.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:40:56 | 000,057,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll
MOD - [2008/06/06 05:45:50 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll
MOD - [2007/05/24 14:21:26 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdescw.dll
MOD - [2007/05/03 09:39:32 | 000,589,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdedatr.dll
MOD - [2007/03/26 01:39:36 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdecats.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2011/11/22 16:08:48 | 000,246,624 | ---- | M] () [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\8.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater)
SRV - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2011/09/24 09:34:52 | 000,419,624 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe -- (NisSrv)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV - [2011/04/13 14:10:34 | 000,103,336 | ---- | M] (stumbleupon.com) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponUpdateService.exe -- (StumbleUponUpdateService)
SRV - [2010/04/03 02:00:26 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -- (McComponentHostService)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:41 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe -- (SBSDWSCService)
SRV - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:24 | 000,379,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wcescomm.dll -- (WcesComm)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:18 | 000,183,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\rapimgr.dll -- (RapiMgr)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe -- (lxde_device)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdeserv.exe -- (lxdeCATSCustConnectService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2012/01/03 03:16:59 | 000,029,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{7D9F924C-911A-416F-9BEB-2A268A2ADE48}\MpKsl036545d3.sys -- (MpKsl036545d3)
DRV - [2011/10/07 06:23:48 | 000,230,608 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2011/10/04 06:21:28 | 000,016,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2011/09/13 06:30:10 | 000,032,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2011/08/08 06:08:58 | 000,040,016 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:38 | 000,295,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:14 | 000,024,272 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys -- (AVGIDSFilter)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:12 | 000,134,736 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:12 | 000,023,120 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys -- (AVGIDSEH)
DRV - [2011/04/27 15:25:24 | 000,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys -- (NisDrv)
DRV - [2011/04/18 13:18:50 | 000,043,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpNWMon.sys -- (MpNWMon)
DRV - [2010/12/01 11:06:29 | 000,108,104 | ---- | M] (SlySoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AnyDVD.sys -- (AnyDVD)
DRV - [2010/11/20 02:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010/11/20 01:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2010/06/06 10:23:25 | 000,721,904 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2009/07/31 00:12:54 | 000,287,392 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvmf6232.sys -- (NVNET)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:52 | 000,347,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvm62x32.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2009/06/10 13:19:48 | 009,853,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2007/10/26 18:51:24 | 000,110,624 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys -- (nvstor32)
DRV - [2007/07/23 07:56:58 | 000,042,624 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham1.sys -- (Alpham1)
DRV - [2007/04/04 20:51:36 | 000,012,672 | ---- | M] (Fellowes, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FeMouWDM.sys -- (FeMouWDM)
DRV - [2007/03/20 09:49:52 | 000,018,432 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham2.sys -- (Alpham2)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:47:48 | 000,073,696 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdserd.sys -- (sscdserd) SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:26 | 000,093,872 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys -- (sscdmdm)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:20 | 000,008,272 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys -- (sscdmdfl)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:45:00 | 000,058,352 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdbus.sys -- (sscdbus) SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 19 33 9E 55 A2 4A CB 01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.0.198: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.0.198: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpjplug;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Firefox4\ [2011/12/22 08:05:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [2011/12/07 10:14:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\components [2011/12/07 10:14:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\plugins
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Thunderbird\ [2011/12/22 08:05:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}client=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - plugin: Remoting Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.63\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.63\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.63\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: AVG Internet Security (Enabled) = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\plugins/avgnpss.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.290.11 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U29 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Version Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Default Plug-in (Enabled) = default_plugin
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.2_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.16_0\
CHR - Extension: RealPlayer HTML5Video Downloader Extension = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jfmjfhklogoienhpfnppmbcbjfjnkonk\1.5_0\
CHR - Extension: AVG Safe Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\6.1.4_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2011/12/04 14:29:08 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (StumbleUpon Launcher) - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (StumbleUpon Toolbar) - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BambooCore] C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Fellowes Proxy] C:\Windows\System32\r3proxy.exe (Fellowes, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdeamon] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdemon.exe] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer Networking Limited)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Recovery present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab (QuickTime Object)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab (NVIDIA Smart Scan)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/amun/default/mjolauncher.cab (MJLauncherCtrl Class)
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab (HPDDClientExec Class)
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab (PopCapLoader Object)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-us.cab (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB2ECD2D-1DAF-4B3E-BA2C-C3A5BFD7B4E7}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\8.0.1\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) -C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/06/10 13:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/02 21:00:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{ED1AE511-871A-4AAE-881D-5E44DCF5A13E}
[2012/01/02 09:00:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74C02517-1FA9-4345-AFB3-F899CD7F1C34}
[2012/01/02 09:00:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3A351072-793B-4949-8AA4-73F30D5261D5}
[2012/01/01 20:59:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{BB8AB8C9-0898-4985-9EB1-A7AEE34A4513}
[2012/01/01 20:59:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D0EB64E4-286F-4F76-B422-5060A9DB190C}
[2012/01/01 08:59:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{926BB8D5-E220-4950-BB67-4906084046C8}
[2012/01/01 08:59:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CF7F9185-66C9-4226-9C32-5929A93E83AD}
[2011/12/31 19:52:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D19488F0-B3AA-4687-BB90-D0C21D763E1B}
[2011/12/31 07:51:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6C76C5B3-04EA-4B0E-BF36-008F3BB24A84}
[2011/12/31 07:51:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{36F6FA40-BDC4-4004-9F66-251D83A5CB6D}
[2011/12/30 13:07:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\FRST
[2011/12/30 07:19:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7CF6EB4F-6E6F-47CC-8D25-F5ABEDCAA3D0}
[2011/12/30 07:19:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7F1688BB-F494-4519-85BE-3FEA95DB5DFA}
[2011/12/29 16:21:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A94693B6-150F-4CA9-8C3F-B8B88AE78405}
[2011/12/29 16:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6E2C1236-22D9-425D-AEF9-42B6052E1DC6}
[2011/12/28 21:26:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\DJC docs
[2011/12/28 19:06:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7DD17A30-59B8-4C5B-9827-9668E2DAC52C}
[2011/12/28 07:06:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{01D347C6-6D93-482E-9F4F-F5CB4AB6ADFC}
[2011/12/28 07:05:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0256B49-FAF0-466E-B2DA-3B7730FE5AE6}
[2011/12/27 17:51:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:51:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:34:36 | 017,624,656 | ---- | C] (Mooii) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
[2011/12/27 08:32:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1BDA3FAE-7C40-4373-945E-B346859FF337}
[2011/12/27 08:31:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E12F09EF-C915-44E9-97E6-A5BD8E1D4FFF}
[2011/12/26 08:57:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0E49F2D-11BB-4E53-83A9-EE6F4DAA659F}
[2011/12/26 08:57:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{92E3148A-7EE9-404F-A6FD-6F0FE37A231F}
[2011/12/25 20:07:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7EA204BE-2CD4-48D5-B14E-A5A22DDE06DA}
[2011/12/25 08:06:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6D5FD40B-8D9F-45D0-8BFE-77CCE57B2CC5}
[2011/12/25 08:06:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B69973C8-D391-449F-82DE-A3505190BE67}
[2011/12/24 16:01:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{14195DB9-1365-40F1-815A-FAFA688CDB15}
[2011/12/24 16:01:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7590D46D-8A20-4636-90F3-AD3421614745}
[2011/12/23 15:20:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{49815256-EDE5-48C6-9D48-D4376F7C0603}
[2011/12/23 03:19:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{58609E3E-4E21-497B-BB0A-605D70E09B26}
[2011/12/23 03:19:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{419B953A-299F-4D24-914F-6DABE135876E}
[2011/12/22 22:10:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HP
[2011/12/22 11:02:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{42E19C2C-3792-4F7B-80A3-45DCB7BEC936}
[2011/12/22 11:02:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1D138B17-272C-4D0A-8308-13BC2D367569}
[2011/12/21 18:46:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A87B864B-B04B-4D4E-9DF7-6C0E94B6A352}
[2011/12/21 06:46:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D9D2303C-4304-412B-8B38-DE557F2CCBED}
[2011/12/21 06:46:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F5564BC6-2697-43B1-BCA8-CA424E75D91A}
[2011/12/20 22:11:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 22:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 22:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 09:53:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74B664B4-B631-48B4-9DF3-B6A1E0B39B20}
[2011/12/20 09:53:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A5CFEFB5-CDAB-4DF0-B492-F41749684DB1}
[2011/12/19 21:53:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{570A0DB7-1E4F-410E-BAF7-F63D924F2902}
[2011/12/19 21:52:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3B9FF89A-2A4F-4490-9BEC-F7D1FB53085F}
[2011/12/19 21:52:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{206477DE-2720-4F7E-9FE0-706FE8DA9429}
[2011/12/19 19:03:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ulead.dat
[2011/12/19 09:52:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AAAA118-E036-4BBF-9B55-F94CC4B7EA7F}
[2011/12/19 09:52:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2BD1CEAB-D714-469B-8484-3B8A9470936C}
[2011/12/18 21:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Ulead Systems
[2011/12/18 21:06:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4E6F7876-1315-4A0A-849E-662E3B3A8005}
[2011/12/18 21:06:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AE34E450-3ADB-4DA3-AFDF-30F6BA61DD76}
[2011/12/18 20:45:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Nova Development
[2011/12/18 20:45:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer
[2011/12/18 20:44:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Web Publish
[2011/12/18 08:16:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9E60BA8D-7F30-40C9-BF57-0B735662400D}
[2011/12/18 08:16:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{65E95B0C-EE02-4649-BA58-E751B4A78386}
[2011/12/17 12:28:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{DC8A7D33-F8A2-403A-8912-A15D30F77725}
[2011/12/17 12:28:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2B654B9B-217B-4E7B-80E8-6A57B112A99B}
[2011/12/16 22:26:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{59A32E16-C4CF-4C26-9E66-150E31BA65BF}
[2011/12/16 22:25:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F58B2DC7-2BAA-458F-8BAD-0FD48266C210}
[2011/12/16 22:25:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Tracing
[2011/12/16 22:21:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
[2011/12/16 22:20:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:18:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:18:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:17:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AB4D619-46E3-4089-ADDE-1961D9C4764A}
[2011/12/08 09:00:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\RealNetworks
[2011/12/07 10:14:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
[2011/12/07 10:14:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Real
[2011/12/07 10:13:59 | 000,272,896 | ---- | C] (Progressive Networks) -- C:\Windows\System32\pncrt.dll
[2011/12/06 06:49:59 | 001,566,512 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
[2011/12/05 07:05:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ESET
[2011/12/05 06:56:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes
[2011/12/05 06:56:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2011/12/05 06:56:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes
[2011/12/05 06:56:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2011/12/04 14:48:12 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2011/12/04 14:47:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\temp
[2011/12/04 14:47:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\temp
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
[2011/12/04 13:44:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ComboFix
[2011/12/04 11:05:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ERDNT
[2011/12/04 10:55:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 001,200,128 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeserv.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,950,272 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeusb1.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,860,160 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,663,552 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehbn3.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,647,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdepmui.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,598,960 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,565,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdelmpm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,434,176 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehcp.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,365,488 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecfg.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,356,352 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinpa.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,339,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeiesc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,320,432 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeih.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeprox.dll
[2010/07/30 16:15:36 | 000,200,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\D3D11Install.exe
[2010/07/23 06:56:40 | 000,316,664 | ---- | C] (Valve Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\SteamService.exe
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/03 08:14:01 | 000,000,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/01/03 06:20:32 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/01/03 03:24:34 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/03 03:24:34 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/03 03:21:15 | 000,626,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/01/03 03:21:15 | 000,107,316 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2012/01/03 03:16:44 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/01/03 03:16:26 | 2364,448,768 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/01/02 18:37:51 | 085,812,212 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm
[2012/01/02 11:50:34 | 000,002,207 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2011/12/31 18:01:57 | 000,355,086 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjg.avm
[2011/12/30 13:49:00 | 000,003,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:35:11 | 017,624,656 | ---- | M] (Mooii) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
[2011/12/22 08:05:48 | 000,000,945 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2012.lnk
[2011/12/21 16:29:07 | 158,067,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,254 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,230 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/19 19:04:02 | 000,000,459 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
[2011/12/19 12:54:18 | 000,217,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
[2011/12/18 21:04:28 | 000,333,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2011/12/17 01:16:54 | 000,002,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2011/12/15 15:01:54 | 000,454,188 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
[2011/12/12 20:07:58 | 000,001,699 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Tonys list.rtf
[2011/12/07 10:14:32 | 000,001,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2011/12/07 10:13:59 | 000,272,896 | ---- | M] (Progressive Networks) -- C:\Windows\System32\pncrt.dll
[2011/12/04 15:58:01 | 358,412,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2011/12/04 14:29:08 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2011/12/30 13:49:00 | 000,003,529 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,254 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,230 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/19 12:54:25 | 000,217,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
[2011/12/18 21:05:54 | 000,000,459 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
[2011/12/16 22:23:09 | 000,002,442 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Live Messenger.lnk
[2011/12/15 15:01:58 | 000,454,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
[2011/12/12 20:07:58 | 000,001,699 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\Tonys list.rtf
[2011/12/07 10:14:32 | 000,001,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2011/11/23 18:03:53 | 000,006,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvphy.bin
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,296 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,216 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
[2011/11/21 22:01:37 | 000,000,416 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/09/20 12:29:30 | 000,007,605 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2011/08/19 05:59:00 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/06/13 15:38:43 | 000,002,207 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2011/04/02 15:37:12 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinst.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdegrd.dll
[2011/02/22 17:24:34 | 000,000,040 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
[2010/12/24 09:20:37 | 000,000,258 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2010/02/22 20:02:24 | 000,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\language.dll
[2010/02/21 11:11:26 | 000,087,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\cpwmon2k.dll
[2010/02/21 08:46:57 | 000,000,262 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}_WiseFW.ini
[2009/09/28 12:12:18 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\boost_python-vc71-mt-1_32.dll
[2009/07/13 20:57:37 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/07/13 20:33:53 | 000,333,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,626,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,291,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfi009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,107,316 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,031,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfd009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:05 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NOISE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:04:11 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dssec.dat
[2009/07/13 15:55:01 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009/07/13 15:51:43 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 15:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/06/10 13:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dat
[2007/05/24 14:24:26 | 000,692,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdedrs.dll
[2007/05/22 08:09:42 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecaps.dll
[2007/05/03 13:50:10 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoin.dll
[2007/04/17 08:17:06 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecnv4.dll
[2006/07/31 23:53:18 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdevs.dll
[2006/06/26 01:49:32 | 001,867,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\python24.dll
[2005/05/08 16:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\zlib1.dll
[2005/02/05 11:46:00 | 000,004,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\fgexec.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2010/12/05 13:45:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft
[2011/11/22 18:43:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG
[2011/11/22 16:10:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
[2010/06/19 04:32:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG9
[2010/03/08 19:09:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Coby
[2010/03/08 19:30:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Coby Media Manager
[2010/06/06 10:23:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\DAEMON Tools Lite
[2011/06/18 21:46:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\GetRightToGo
[2010/09/15 12:51:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\HorizonWimba
[2010/06/06 10:24:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn
[2011/06/23 23:09:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Laconic Software
[2011/05/22 00:00:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Lexmark Productivity Studio
[2010/03/24 12:52:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\OpenOffice.org
[2011/12/27 17:55:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
[2011/07/02 15:23:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PokerCreations
[2010/06/05 05:01:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\SmartDraw
[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Thunderbird
[2011/07/02 15:23:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\UFC Poker
[2011/12/19 19:31:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Ulead Systems
[2011/12/18 21:03:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
[2011/05/27 20:20:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Wacom
[2011/05/27 20:20:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\wacomid-desktop-launcher.DCFD4B89A63EE70BC162777F06D4B93B6397AEC7.1
[2011/10/22 05:36:07 | 000,032,622 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\Tasks\SCHEDLGU.TXT

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 152 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:0B4227B4

< End of report >


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

> Please note all open issues.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh sorry. If you mean all my current issues, I still currently get redirected on search results....I type into which ever search engine i use and when I click on a resultant link i am redirected everytime...the only way to get around the issue is to copy the link for each result and enter it into my address bar.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, this is what I need to know.

Do you have an USB stick handy or are you able to burn a CD ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes I have a 1g stick right here.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

:up:

Download *http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-xpud-windows-latest.exe* & *http://noahdfear.net/downloads/bootable/xPUD/xpud-0.9.2.iso* to the desktop of your clean computer

 Insert your USB drive
 Press Start > My Computer > right click your USB drive > choose Format > Quick format
 Double click the *unetbootin-xpud-windows-387.exe* that you just downloaded
 Press Run then OK
 Select the DiskImage option then click the browse button located on the right side of the textbox field.
 Browse to and select the *xpud-0.9.2.iso* file you downloaded
 Verify the correct drive letter is selected for your USB device then click OK
 It will install a little bootable OS on your USB device
 Once the files have been written to the device you will be prompted to reboot ~ do not reboot and instead just Exit the UNetbootin interface
 After it has completed do not choose to reboot the clean computer simply close the installer.


 Download *xPUDtestdisk.exe* and save it to the USB device.
 Double click xPUDtestdisk.exe to extract the contents to your USB device
 Remove the USB and insert it in the sick computer
 Boot the Sick computer
 Press F12 and choose to boot from the USB
 Follow the prompts
 A *Welcome to xPUD* screen will appear
 Press *File*
 Expand mnt
 sda1,2...usually corresponds to your HDD
 sdb1 is likely your USB
 Press Tool at the top
 Choose Open Terminal
 Type in: *dd if=/dev/sda of=MBRbackup.zip bs=512 count=1* and hit Enter.

*MBRbackup.zip should be created on your flash drive, please attach it to your next reply. *


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

im getting :
dd: invalid# ' '


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

ahh I retyped and i think i have it one sec


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I will have to try again tomorrow it's getting late here and I have to be up early tomorrow, I believe my trouple started when I was trying to extract the files in the second part of your last instruction, it acted as if those files were allready present and wanted to know if i wanted to overwrite the existing files....now that said I was able to boot that mini operating system and everything was going well, but where your notes said I would fidn the usb drive it was not showing as a subfolder,...bah like I said I will give it a try again tomrow when I get home from work


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Let me know if you have any troubles. You should be able to connect to the internet with xPUD


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok here we go


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Your MBR might be infected.

the infection has modified your partitions. We will attempt to rectify that. As a first step I would like you to check that the command we are using is recognizing your hard drive correctly.

Please boot from the flash drive once more. Go to File then mnt and select the flash drive (most likely *sdb1). Then press Tool and select the command line again. Type in: parted -l and let me know if it shows any warnings.*


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I am at work but when I get home I will try this....now I remember my flash drive wasnt showing up in the mnt file before but I will let you know.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah my usb drive does not show up when i boot the other os, when I saved the MBRbackup zip I did so along with my other stuff on the c drive....in the mnt file. There is are sda1 sda2 and sda3, where sda1 is my c drive.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Does the command above give you any warnings ? 

Is this a Laptop or Desktop ? 
Looks like you are not the only one with this "issue"


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I did not run the command because I could not select the flash drive.
Its a Desktop.
and, see you are breaking new ground in Malware removal


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

This command does not require to mount your USB drive. 
I found that you are not alone with this issue 



> see you are breaking new ground in Malware removal


Sorry, I am not sure what you mean

Please expand mnt --> sda1 --> tools --> terminal and type in *parted -l* ( this is an L but case sensitive )


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok I ran the command, and there were no errors.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Good :up:

3 is the partition the malware created and installed itself too. Since parted can read your drive just fine, please run the following command to disable the malicious partition and reenable your windows partition as booting partition: 
*parted /dev/sda set 1 boot on*

Reboot your system and let me know.

*Note:* If you get a message like "Fatal Error.." reboot with xPUD and try this command.
_parted /dev/sda set 2 boot on_


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

First attempt it showed sda spaced 2 , and sda 3 unmounted. But when I tried to restart, It acted as if there was no operating system on the hard drive. So, I went back in and tried the second command and all I get is a black screen that says "missing operating system".


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, thats strange. 

Are you able to open the partitions with xPUD ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I can open sda1, 
sda2 and 3 open but show empty
Something I might mention, is that I replaced the harddrive on this computer a while back and "cloned" my old hard drive....I hope thats not causing any confusion...
I cant boot up my desktop at all currently


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats funny.

Could please run this command.
*parted /dev/sda set 1 boot on*

Reboot your PC and tell me the exact error message ( if you get one )

Otherwise I need a little explanation what you mean with 


> It acted as if there was no operating system on the hard drive


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

First thing it says on the terminal screen is 
Information: You may need to update /etc/fstab
it also notes that sda2 and sda3 are unmounted in top right corner of screen, 
Now when I try to boot my computer normally i get an attempt to start windows and then a screen comes up saying:
Windows failed to start a recent hardware or software change may be the problem.....
then i have the option to launch startup repair or start windows normally


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

What happens when you choose "Start WIndows normally" ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

its a loop...it basically attempts to start and gos back to the same screen.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Try the Startup Repair. It is good, that we have found the correct Windows Partition, now we have to fix this one


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

it wants me to attempt a system restore?


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, this is not what we want now. 

While choosing "Start Windows normally" tap the F8 key. If this works, choose Safemode and hit Enter. Hopefully it will boot up now 

Are you currently online with xPUD or a second PC ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

my laptop


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok after I cancelled the choice to system restore Start-up repair continued to try and repair.....and then I got another screen.

Start-up repair cannot repair this system automatically

Trying to boot in Safe Mode now


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

I selected Safe Mode, 
It attempted to start.
Then I went back to the screen with the start-up repair/start normally option.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

So you have the Advanced Boot Options. Thats good 

Please boot again in the options and select *Disable auto restart on failure*
Windows should reboot now. Hopefully it will give us any helpfull informations


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Blue screen error
***Stop: 0x0000007B (0x83386B58, 0xC000000D, 0x00000000,, 0,00000000)

Check for viruses on your computer. Remove any newly installed hard drives or hard drive controllers, check your hard drive to make sure it is properly configured and terminated. run CHKDSK /F to check hard drive corruption and then restart your computer.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

While I am looking for a solution. Did you unplug the xPUD USB Stick while booting into windows ? 
If not, try this first


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

no change when usb drive is removed.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, first I need to check for any corrupt drivers.

You should be able to connect to the internet with xPUD.
( Menu --> Firefox )

Please come to this site and log in.

Download driver.sh 
Click OK to save the file.

Go to File --> Downloads and you should see the driver.sh.

At the top choose Tools --> Terminal --> type in *bash driver.sh*

Please wait until you see *Done* in the black window.

You can close this window. Please attach the report.txt in your next reply


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

it does not let me connect with xpud....never has....acts like my connection is not there....even if i go into settings and manually enter the ip address it doesnt work


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Would be to easy, not 

btw, thanks for your patience. :up:


Do you have a second usb stick handy ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes I do.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Great, lets try to download the *driver.sh* on your second USB drive.

Boot your Desktop PC with xPUD, plug in the USB drive and wait a few seconds. It should mount it automatically. ( if not, try a different slot )
Let me know if it does, I am still online for around 2 hours


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

okay shows as sdb1


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Great.

Open sdb1 --> Tools --> Terminal --> type in *bash driver.sh*

When *Done* a report.txt will be created on your flashdrive. Please attach this in your next reply


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Sun Jan 8 16:38:06 UTC 2012
Driver report for /mnt/sda1/Windows/System32/drivers

fbce2f43185104ae8bf4d32571b19203 1394bus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1b133875b8aa8ac48969bd3458afe9f5 1394ohci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1efbc664abff416d1d07db115dcb264f acpipmi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cea80c80bed809aa0da6febc04733349 acpi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb adp94xx.sys
Adaptec

0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2 adpahci.sys
Adaptec

7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33 adpu320.sys
Adaptec

9ebbba55060f786f0fcaa3893bfa2806 afd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd agilevpn.sys
Microsoft Corporation

507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e AGP440.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44 aliide.sys
Acer Laboratories

acd2f2df292b6cc28f58095bba63a068 Alpham1.sys
rH`,,[email protected]gsystemslimited(http://www.protolog.com)HCompanyNameIdeazonCorporationXFileDescriptionZBoardKeyboardsdrivernFileVersion...vInternalNamealpham.sys|,LegalCopyrightIdeazonCorporation.Allrightsreserved.(LegalTrademarks>vOriginalFilenamealpham.sysPrivateBuildPProductNameZBoardKeyboardFamilynProductVersion...SpecialBuildDVarFileInfo$Translationt*

f4fafb2e74b83a156408b1b02302799e Alpham2.sys
rH>[email protected]gsystemslimited(http://www.protolog.com)HCompanyNameIdeazonCorporation^FileDescriptionMMZBoardKeyboardsdrivernFileVersion...bInternalNamealpham.sys|,LegalCopyrightIdeazonCorporation.Allrightsreserved.([email protected]ameZBoardKeyboardFamilynProductVersion...SpecialBuildDVarFileInfo$Translationt*

3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5 AMDAGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0 amdide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666 amdk8.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6 amdppm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d320bf87125326f996d4904fe24300fc amdsata.sys
Advanced Micro Devices

ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba amdsbs.sys
AMD Technologies

46387fb17b086d16dea267d5be23a2f2 amdxata.sys
Advanced Micro Devices

40c279a23bd43553bfba6e88a9b38ae2 AnyDVD.sys
HsVS_VERSION_INFOaa?+b~StringFileInfoZbComments<CompanyNameSlySoft,Inc.RFileDescriptionAnyDVDFilterDriverbFileVersion....aInternalNameANYDVDl$LegalCopyrightCopyright-SlySoft,Inc.LegalTrademarksAnyDVDandSlySoftaretrademarksofSlySoft,Inc.>vOriginalFilenameAnyDVD.sysbPrivateBuildRelease.aProductNameAnyDVDbProductVersion...JSpecialBuildWindows/XP/DVarFileInfo$Translation

aea177f783e20150ace5383ee368da19 appid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7 arcsas.sys
Adaptec

2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3 arc.sys
Adaptec

add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481 asyncmac.sys
Microsoft Corporation

338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e atapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

4b55c9f9a93b3bfd01ed7366eb0b9d2e ataport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f6878b90a8a9795116bce335238e65af AVGIDSDriver.sys
AVG Technologies

19a08a6728a6e02099d64268218cd799 AVGIDSEH.sys
AVG Technologies

f8927ab1dd086edeff2924a64dc89869 AVGIDSFilter.sys
AVG Technologies

dadca567891033dcf2ec4a3f9da46ae4 AVGIDSShim.sys
AVG Technologies

bf8118cd5e2255387b715b534d64acd1 avgldx86.sys
AVG Technologies

1c77ef67f196466adc9924cb288afe87 avgmfx86.sys
AVG Technologies

f2038ed7284b79dcef581468121192a9 avgrkx86.sys
AVG Technologies

a6d562b612216d8d02a35ebeb92366bd avgtdix.sys
AVG Technologies

bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee b57nd60x.sys
Broadcom Corporation

2b8ee031fd700ab942ebe60665440e83 battc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858 beep.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f blbdrive.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8f2da3028d5fcbd1a060a3de64cd6506 bowser.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309 BrFiltLo.sys
Brother Industries

56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a BrFiltUp.sys
Brother Industries

77361d72a04f18809d0efb6cceb74d4b bridge.sys
Microsoft Corporation

845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea BrSerId.sys
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries

203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b BrSerWdm.sys
Brother Industries

bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b BrUsbMdm.sys
Brother Industries

af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e BrUsbSer.sys
Brother Industries

ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a bthmodem.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec bxvbdx.sys
Broadcom Corporation

77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10 cdfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

be167ed0fdb9c1fa1133953c18d5a6c9 cdrom.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060 circlass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a6388a5abf92c7927c085db0a958125f Classpnp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616 CmBatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2 cmdide.sys
CMD Technology

1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68 cng.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee compbatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cbe8c58a8579cfe5fccf809e6f114e89 CompositeBus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b7efef22ff426ec4158a177cb3b558d3 crashdmp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1 crcdisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f024449c97ec1e464aaffda18593db88 dfsc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da discache.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d0f0d7a97c90fe72a79732812e65f822 Diskdump.sys
Microsoft Corporation

565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff disk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707 djsvs.sys
Adaptec

b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4 drmkaud.sys
Microsoft Corporation

27f9288af019e6daca281ede51ff5928 drmk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5428227d4730ebdfc842e9fb593f8c8a Dumpata.sys
Microsoft Corporation

62a63ef2f3053b461cb327e4d69aaa74 dumpfve.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5fcd3320aae71506b43f9e12e4e72172 dxapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

23f5d28378a160352ba8f817bd8c71cb dxgkrnl.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d458d1c7f1d49869000668e3c3bb0d4d dxgmms1.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1b6242b20cb56f85a158e67f09ee84fe dxg.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d71233d7ccc2e64f8715a20428d5a33b ElbyCDIO.sys
H`ttVS_VERSION_INFO?(StringFileInfobFCompanyNameElaborateBytesAGr%FileDescriptionElbyCDWindowsNT//XPI/OdrivervFileVersion,,,tInternalNameElbyCDIO~-LegalCopyrightCopyright(C)-ElaborateBytesAGQLegalTrademarksCloneDVD,CloneCD,elbyandElaborateBytesaretrademarksofElaborateBytesAGBrOriginalFilenameElbyCDIO.sys&PrivateBuildNotProductNameCDRTools:vProductVersion,,,FSpecialBuildWindowsNT//XPDVarFileInfo$Translation*

0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c elxstor.sys
Emulex

8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11 errdev.sys
Microsoft Corporation

024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0 evbdx.sys
Broadcom Corporation

2dc9108d74081149cc8b651d3a26207f exfat.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7e0ab74553476622fb6ae36f73d97d35 fastfat.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e817a017f82df2a1f8cfdbda29388b29 fdc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f755065f61393a71cb89b2eb24c8cf00 FeMouWDM.sys
?baStringFileInfohB>CompanyNameFellowes,Inc.TFileDescriptionFellowesMouseDriverbFileVersion...:rInternalNameFeMouWDM.SYSl$LegalCopyrightCopyrightFellowes,Inc.-BrOriginalFilenameFeMouWDM.SYSl&ProductNameFellowesEasyPointUSBMouseSoftwarebProductVersion...DVarFileInfo$Translationt*

6cf00369c97f3cf563be99be983d13d8 fileinfo.sys
Microsoft Corporation

42c51dc94c91da21cb9196eb64c45db9 filetrace.sys
Microsoft Corporation

87907aa70cb3c56600f1c2fb8841579b flpydisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7520ec808e0c35e0ee6f841294316653 fltMgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a16b57943853e598cff37fe2b8cbf1d fsdepends.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a574b4360e438977038aae4bf60d79a2 fs_rec.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8a73e79089b282100b9393b644cb853b fvevol.sys
Microsoft Corporation

56e5c9b62bad9ec85bc76940d28b6c11 FWPKCLNT.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

65ee0c7a58b65e74ae05637418153938 GAGP30KX.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

c44e3c2bab6837db337ddee7544736db hcw85cir.sys
Hauppauge Computer Works

9036377b8a6c15dc2eec53e489d159b5 hdaudbus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a5ef29d5315111c80a5c1abad14c8972 HdAudio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1d58a7f3e11a9731d0eaaaa8405acc36 hidbatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

89448f40e6df260c206a193a4683ba78 hidbth.sys
Microsoft Corporation

931a1df1520abc6e84ba4a75e6957025 hidclass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cf50b4cf4a4f229b9f3c08351f99ca5e hidir.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6c26122f1931d4d7810240f32ddce890 hidparse.sys
Microsoft Corporation

10c19f8290891af023eaec0832e1eb4d hidusb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

295fdc419039090eb8b49ffdbb374549 HpSAMD.sys
Hewlett-Packard

871917b07a141bff43d76d8844d48106 http.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0c4e035c7f105f1299258c90886c64c5 hwpolicy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f151f0bdc47f4a28b1b20a0818ea36d6 i8042prt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5cd5f9a5444e6cdcb0ac89bd62d8b76e iaStorV.sys
Intel Corporation

4173ff5708f3236cf25195fecd742915 iirsp.sys
Intel Corp

a0f12f2c9ba6c72f3987ce780e77c130 intelide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3b514d27bfc4accb4037bc6685f766e0 intelppm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

709d1761d3b19a932ff0238ea6d50200 ipfltdrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

4bd7134618c1d2a27466a099062547bf IPMIDrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a5fa468d67abcdaa36264e463a7bb0cd ipnat.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f7e491fb0ba0f9e370163834fc1fe31 irda.sys
Microsoft Corporation

42996cff20a3084a56017b7902307e9f irenum.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1f32bb6b38f62f7df1a7ab7292638a35 isapnp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

adef52ca1aeae82b50df86b56413107e kbdclass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9e3ced91863e6ee98c24794d05e27a71 kbdhid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

412cea1aa78cc02a447f5c9e62b32ff1 ksecdd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

26c046977e85b95036453d7b88ba1820 ksecpkg.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5dcef0c32be0f33277326586fa503689 ks.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b280c4608ac389da9515a35ac4cab0fd libusb0.sys
tHLXXVS_VERSION_INFO?aStringFileInfobh$CompanyNamehttp://libusb-win.sourceforge.netbFileDescriptionLibUSB-Win-KernelDrivertFileVersion...bInternalNamelibusb.sysn%LegalCopyright-S.Meyer;[email protected]nelDrivertProductVersion...DVarFileInfo$Translationt*

f7611ec07349979da9b0ae1f18ccc7a6 lltdio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

eb119a53ccf2acc000ac71b065b78fef lsi_fc.sys
LSI Corporation

dc9dc3d3daa0e276fd2ec262e38b11e9 lsi_sas2.sys
LSI Corporation

8ade1c877256a22e49b75d1cc9161f9c lsi_sas.sys
LSI Corporation

0a036c7d7cab643a7f07135ac47e0524 lsi_scsi.sys
LSI Corporation

6703e366cc18d3b6e534f5cf7df39cee luafv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ef08d2ebe3eabba43cc57eee001027b6 mcd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0fff5b045293002ab38eb1fd1fc2fb74 megasas.sys
LSI Corporation

dcbab2920c75f390caf1d29f675d03d6 MegaSR.sys
LSI Corporation

f001861e5700ee84e2d4e52c712f4964 modem.sys
Microsoft Corporation

79d10964de86b292320e9dfe02282a23 monitor.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fb18cc1d4c2e716b6b903b0ac0cc0609 mouclass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c388d2cd01c9042596cf3c8f3c7b24d mouhid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fc8771f45ecccfd89684e38842539b9b mountmgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fee0baded54222e9f1dae9541212aab1 MpFilter.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2d699fb6e89ce0d8da14ecc03b3edfe0 mpio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c3489660d4a8d514c123c3f0d67df46 MpNWMon.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ad2723a7b53dd1aacae6ad8c0bfbf4d0 mpsdrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ceb46ab7c01c9f825f8cc6babc18166a mrxdav.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6d17a4791aca19328c685d256349fefc mrxsmb10.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b81f204d146000be76651a50670a5e9e mrxsmb20.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5d16c921e3671636c0eba3bbaac5fd25 mrxsmb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

012c5f4e9349e711e11e0f19a8589f0a msahci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

55055f8ad8be27a64c831322a780a228 msdsm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

daefb28e3af5a76abcc2c3078c07327f msfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3e1e5767043c5af9367f0056295e9f84 mshidkmdf.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0a4e5757ae09fa9622e3158cc1aef114 msisadrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cb7a9abb12b8415bce5d74994c7ba3ae msiscsi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8c0860d6366aaffb6c5bb9df9448e631 mskssrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3ea8b949f963562cedbb549eac0c11ce mspclock.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f456e973590d663b1073e9c463b40932 mspqm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0e008fc4819d238c51d7c93e7b41e560 msrpc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fc6b9ff600cc585ea38b12589bd4e246 mssmbios.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b42c6b921f61a6e55159b8be6cd54a36 mstee.sys
Microsoft Corporation

33599130f44e1f34631cea241de8ac84 MTConfig.sys
Microsoft Corporation

159fad02f64e6381758c990f753bcc80 mup.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0e1787aa6c9191d3d319e8bafe86f80c ndiscap.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e7c54812a2aaf43316eb6930c1ffa108 ndis.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e4a8aec125a2e43a9e32afeea7c9c888 ndistapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d8a65dafb3eb41cbb622745676fcd072 ndisuio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

38fbe267e7e6983311179230facb1017 ndiswan.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a4bdc541e69674fbff1a8ff00be913f2 ndproxy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

80b275b1ce3b0e79909db7b39af74d51 netbios.sys
Microsoft Corporation

280122ddcf04b378edd1ad54d71c1e54 netbt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2899ef7aeef6913ed4fcb0e8a7a04f46 netio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1d85c4b390b0ee09c7a46b91efb2c097 nfrd960.sys
IBM Corp

7b01c6172cfd0b10116175e09200d4b4 NisDrvWFP.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1db262a9f8c087e8153d89bef3d2235f npfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e9a0a4d07e53d8fea2bb8387a3293c58 nsiproxy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

81189c3d7763838e55c397759d49007a ntfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c null.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5a0983915f02bae73267cc2a041f717d NV_AGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

b0881dda5a8160422561ffab7f0008b1 nvlddmkm.sys
fbce2f43185104ae8bf4d32571b19203 1394bus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1b133875b8aa8ac48969bd3458afe9f5 1394ohci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1efbc664abff416d1d07db115dcb264f acpipmi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cea80c80bed809aa0da6febc04733349 acpi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb adp94xx.sys
Adaptec

0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2 adpahci.sys
Adaptec

7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33 adpu320.sys
Adaptec

9ebbba55060f786f0fcaa3893bfa2806 afd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd agilevpn.sys
Microsoft Corporation

507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e AGP440.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44 aliide.sys
Acer Laboratories

acd2f2df292b6cc28f58095bba63a068 Alpham1.sys
rH`,,[email protected]gsystemslimited(http://www.protolog.com)HCompanyNameIdeazonCorporationXFileDescriptionZBoardKeyboardsdrivernFileVersion...vInternalNamealpham.sys|,LegalCopyrightIdeazonCorporation.Allrightsreserved.(LegalTrademarks>vOriginalFilenamealpham.sysPrivateBuildPProductNameZBoardKeyboardFamilynProductVersion...SpecialBuildDVarFileInfo$Translationt*

f4fafb2e74b83a156408b1b02302799e Alpham2.sys
rH>[email protected]gsystemslimited(http://www.protolog.com)HCompanyNameIdeazonCorporation^FileDescriptionMMZBoardKeyboardsdrivernFileVersion...bInternalNamealpham.sys|,LegalCopyrightIdeazonCorporation.Allrightsreserved.([email protected]ameZBoardKeyboardFamilynProductVersion...SpecialBuildDVarFileInfo$Translationt*

3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5 AMDAGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0 amdide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666 amdk8.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6 amdppm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d320bf87125326f996d4904fe24300fc amdsata.sys
Advanced Micro Devices

ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba amdsbs.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

b5e37e31c053bc9950455a257526514b nvm62x32.sys
AMD Technologies

46387fb17b086d16dea267d5be23a2f2 amdxata.sys
Advanced Micro Devices

40c279a23bd43553bfba6e88a9b38ae2 AnyDVD.sys
HsVS_VERSION_INFOaa?+b~StringFileInfoZbComments<CompanyNameSlySoft,Inc.RFileDescriptionAnyDVDFilterDriverbFileVersion....aInternalNameANYDVDl$LegalCopyrightCopyright-SlySoft,Inc.LegalTrademarksAnyDVDandSlySoftaretrademarksofSlySoft,Inc.>vOriginalFilenameAnyDVD.sysbPrivateBuildRelease.aProductNameAnyDVDbProductVersion...JSpecialBuildWindows/XP/DVarFileInfo$Translation

aea177f783e20150ace5383ee368da19 appid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7 arcsas.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

5bf9c11586f4764446407f509f1beca8 nvmf6232.sys
Adaptec

2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3 arc.sys
Adaptec

add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481 asyncmac.sys
Microsoft Corporation

338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e atapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

4b55c9f9a93b3bfd01ed7366eb0b9d2e ataport.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

b3e25ee28883877076e0e1ff877d02e0 nvraid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f6878b90a8a9795116bce335238e65af AVGIDSDriver.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

7eba6c9a0a295b1559efb9062e701218 nvstor32.sys
AVG Technologies

19a08a6728a6e02099d64268218cd799 AVGIDSEH.sys
AVG Technologies

f8927ab1dd086edeff2924a64dc89869 AVGIDSFilter.sys
AVG Technologies

dadca567891033dcf2ec4a3f9da46ae4 AVGIDSShim.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

4380e59a170d88c4f1022eff6719a8a4 nvstor.sys
AVG Technologies

bf8118cd5e2255387b715b534d64acd1 avgldx86.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

26384429fcd85d83746f63e798ab1480 nwifi.sys
AVG Technologies

1c77ef67f196466adc9924cb288afe87 avgmfx86.sys
AVG Technologies

f2038ed7284b79dcef581468121192a9 avgrkx86.sys
AVG Technologies

a6d562b612216d8d02a35ebeb92366bd avgtdix.sys
Microsoft Corporation

08a70a1f2cdde9bb49b885cb817a66eb ohci1394.sys
AVG Technologies

Microsoft Corporation

bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee b57nd60x.sys
6270ccae2a86de6d146529fe55b3246a pacer.sys
Broadcom Corporation

2b8ee031fd700ab942ebe60665440e83 battc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858 beep.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f blbdrive.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8f2da3028d5fcbd1a060a3de64cd6506 bowser.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309 BrFiltLo.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2ea877ed5dd9713c5ac74e8ea7348d14 parport.sys
Brother Industries

56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a BrFiltUp.sys
Brother Industries

77361d72a04f18809d0efb6cceb74d4b bridge.sys
Microsoft Corporation

845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea BrSerId.sys
Microsoft Corporation

bf8f6af06da75b336f07e23aef97d93b partmgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

eb0a59f29c19b86479d36b35983daadc parvdm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

afe86f419014db4e5593f69ffe26ce0a pciide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ede040d666ff81bf1978d0f19f799e7a pciidex.sys
Microsoft Corporation

673e55c3498eb970088e812ea820aa8f pci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f396431b31693e71e8a80687ef523506 pcmcia.sys
Microsoft Corporation

250f6b43d2b613172035c6747aeeb19f pcw.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9e0104ba49f4e6973749a02bf41344ed PEAuth.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d72708c9f49500c13d7d067e169b7715 portcls.sys
Microsoft Corporation

85b1e3a0c7585bc4aae6899ec6fcf011 processr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ab95ecf1f6659a60ddc166d8315b0751 ql2300.sys
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries

203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b BrSerWdm.sys
Brother Industries

bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b BrUsbMdm.sys
Brother Industries

af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e BrUsbSer.sys
Brother Industries

ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a bthmodem.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec bxvbdx.sys
Broadcom Corporation

77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10 cdfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

be167ed0fdb9c1fa1133953c18d5a6c9 cdrom.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060 circlass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a6388a5abf92c7927c085db0a958125f Classpnp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616 CmBatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2 cmdide.sys
CMD Technology

1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68 cng.sys
QLogic Corporation

b4dd51dd25182244b86737dc51af2270 ql40xx.sys
QLogic Corporation

584078ca1b95ca72df2a27c336f9719d qwavedrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

30a81b53c766d0133bb86d234e5556ab rasacd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d9f91eafec2815365cbe6d167e4e332a rasl2tp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0fe8b15916307a6ac12bfb6a63e45507 raspppoe.sys
Microsoft Corporation

631e3e205ad6d86f2aed6a4a8e69f2db raspptp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee compbatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

44101f495a83ea6401d886e7fd70096b rassstp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cbe8c58a8579cfe5fccf809e6f114e89 CompositeBus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b7efef22ff426ec4158a177cb3b558d3 crashdmp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1 crcdisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d528bc58a489409ba40334ebf96a311b rdbss.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f024449c97ec1e464aaffda18593db88 dfsc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da discache.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d0f0d7a97c90fe72a79732812e65f822 Diskdump.sys
Microsoft Corporation

565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff disk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707 djsvs.sys
Adaptec

b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4 drmkaud.sys
Microsoft Corporation

27f9288af019e6daca281ede51ff5928 drmk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0d8f05481cb76e70e1da06ee9f0da9df rdpbus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

23dae03f29d253ae74c44f99e515f9a1 RDPCDD.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5a53ca1598dd4156d44196d200c94b8a RDPENCDD.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5428227d4730ebdfc842e9fb593f8c8a Dumpata.sys
Microsoft Corporation

44b0a53cd4f27d50ed461dae0c0b4e1f RDPREFMP.sys
Microsoft Corporation

62a63ef2f3053b461cb327e4d69aaa74 dumpfve.sys
Microsoft Corporation

288b06960d78428ff89e811632684e20 rdpwd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5fcd3320aae71506b43f9e12e4e72172 dxapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

23f5d28378a160352ba8f817bd8c71cb dxgkrnl.sys
Microsoft Corporation

518395321dc96fe2c9f0e96ac743b656 rdyboost.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e205c313417da6fa7afe85912a310a65 RegKill.sys
HbllVS_VERSION_INFO?(bStringFileInfobFCompanyNameElaborateBytesAGfFileDescriptionElbyDelayLowerFilterDrivervFileVersion,,,<InternalNameElbyDelay.sys~-LegalCopyrightCopyright(C)-ElaborateBytesAGMLegalTrademarkselbyCloneDVD,elbyandElaborateBytesaretrademarksofElaborateBytesAGDOriginalFilenameElbyDelay.sys&PrivateBuildNotProductNameCDRTools:vProductVersion,,,LSpecialBuildWindows/XP/VISTADVarFileInfo$Translation*

906dcfc5ebf4ec0433f8d4fffb0ba334 rmcast.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7400cfab5cf36f2294e80b3f3bda3ebc RNDISMP.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5528a10990c555ced3b08b8d57bb5fc3 rndismpx.sys
Microsoft Corporation

564297827d213f52c7a3a2ff749568ca rootmdm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

032b0d36ad92b582d869879f5af5b928 rspndr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3914ea9111dbeffaf1c68200817768ad RTKVHDA.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d458d1c7f1d49869000668e3c3bb0d4d dxgmms1.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1b6242b20cb56f85a158e67f09ee84fe dxg.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d71233d7ccc2e64f8715a20428d5a33b ElbyCDIO.sys
H`ttVS_VERSION_INFO?(StringFileInfobFCompanyNameElaborateBytesAGr%FileDescriptionElbyCDWindowsNT//XPI/OdrivervFileVersion,,,tInternalNameElbyCDIO~-LegalCopyrightCopyright(C)-ElaborateBytesAGQLegalTrademarksCloneDVD,CloneCD,elbyandElaborateBytesaretrademarksofElaborateBytesAGBrOriginalFilenameElbyCDIO.sys&PrivateBuildNotProductNameCDRTools:vProductVersion,,,FSpecialBuildWindowsNT//XPDVarFileInfo$Translation*

0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c elxstor.sys
Emulex

8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11 errdev.sys
Microsoft Corporation

024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0 evbdx.sys
Realtek Semiconductor

05d860da1040f111503ac416ccef2bca sbp2port.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0693b5ec673e34dc147e195779a4dcf6 scfilter.sys
Microsoft Corporation

099972e1faf4950d3994fbab9dd21253 scsiport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677 secdrv.sys
Macrovision Corporation

9ad8b8b515e3df6acd4212ef465de2d1 serenum.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5fb7fcea0490d821f26f39cc5ea3d1e2 serial.sys
Microsoft Corporation

79bffb520327ff916a582dfea17aa813 sermouse.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f976e1eb233df46fce808d9dea3eb9c sffdisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

932a68ee27833cfd57c1639d375f2731 sffp_mmc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6d4ccaedc018f1cf52866bbbaa235982 sffp_sd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

db96666cc8312ebc45032f30b007a547 sfloppy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2565cac0dc9fe0371bdce60832582b2e SISAGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

a9f0486851becb6dda1d89d381e71055 sisraid2.sys
Silicon Integrated Systems

3727097b55738e2f554972c3be5bc1aa sisraid4.sys
Silicon Integrated Systems

3e21c083b8a01cb70ba1f09303010fce smb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2e467e6ca8e0a140c08011844c0d3936 smclib.sys
Microsoft Corporation

95cf1ae7527fb70f7816563cbc09d942 spldr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d16d818e9930a6e5b4f6476dd0998d1a spsys.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d15da1ba189770d93eea2d7e18f95af9 sptd.sys
fbce2f43185104ae8bf4d32571b19203 1394bus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1b133875b8aa8ac48969bd3458afe9f5 1394ohci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1efbc664abff416d1d07db115dcb264f acpipmi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cea80c80bed809aa0da6febc04733349 acpi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb adp94xx.sys
Adaptec

0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2 adpahci.sys
Adaptec

7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33 adpu320.sys
Adaptec

9ebbba55060f786f0fcaa3893bfa2806 afd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd agilevpn.sys
Microsoft Corporation

507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e AGP440.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44 aliide.sys
Acer Laboratories

acd2f2df292b6cc28f58095bba63a068 Alpham1.sys
rH`,,[email protected]gsystemslimited(http://www.protolog.com)HCompanyNameIdeazonCorporationXFileDescriptionZBoardKeyboardsdrivernFileVersion...vInternalNamealpham.sys|,LegalCopyrightIdeazonCorporation.Allrightsreserved.(LegalTrademarks>vOriginalFilenamealpham.sysPrivateBuildPProductNameZBoardKeyboardFamilynProductVersion...SpecialBuildDVarFileInfo$Translationt*

f4fafb2e74b83a156408b1b02302799e Alpham2.sys
rH>[email protected]gsystemslimited(http://www.protolog.com)HCompanyNameIdeazonCorporation^FileDescriptionMMZBoardKeyboardsdrivernFileVersion...bInternalNamealpham.sys|,LegalCopyrightIdeazonCorporation.Allrightsreserved.([email protected]ameZBoardKeyboardFamilynProductVersion...SpecialBuildDVarFileInfo$Translationt*

3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5 AMDAGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0 amdide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666 amdk8.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6 amdppm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d320bf87125326f996d4904fe24300fc amdsata.sys
Advanced Micro Devices

ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba amdsbs.sys
AMD Technologies

46387fb17b086d16dea267d5be23a2f2 amdxata.sys
Advanced Micro Devices

40c279a23bd43553bfba6e88a9b38ae2 AnyDVD.sys
HsVS_VERSION_INFOaa?+b~StringFileInfoZbComments<CompanyNameSlySoft,Inc.RFileDescriptionAnyDVDFilterDriverbFileVersion....aInternalNameANYDVDl$LegalCopyrightCopyright-SlySoft,Inc.LegalTrademarksAnyDVDandSlySoftaretrademarksofSlySoft,Inc.>vOriginalFilenameAnyDVD.sysbPrivateBuildRelease.aProductNameAnyDVDbProductVersion...JSpecialBuildWindows/XP/DVarFileInfo$Translation

aea177f783e20150ace5383ee368da19 appid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7 arcsas.sys
Adaptec

2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3 arc.sys
Adaptec

add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481 asyncmac.sys
Microsoft Corporation

338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e atapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

4b55c9f9a93b3bfd01ed7366eb0b9d2e ataport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f6878b90a8a9795116bce335238e65af AVGIDSDriver.sys
AVG Technologies

19a08a6728a6e02099d64268218cd799 AVGIDSEH.sys
AVG Technologies

f8927ab1dd086edeff2924a64dc89869 AVGIDSFilter.sys
AVG Technologies

dadca567891033dcf2ec4a3f9da46ae4 AVGIDSShim.sys
AVG Technologies

bf8118cd5e2255387b715b534d64acd1 avgldx86.sys
AVG Technologies

1c77ef67f196466adc9924cb288afe87 avgmfx86.sys
AVG Technologies

f2038ed7284b79dcef581468121192a9 avgrkx86.sys
AVG Technologies

a6d562b612216d8d02a35ebeb92366bd avgtdix.sys
AVG Technologies

bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee b57nd60x.sys
Broadcom Corporation

2b8ee031fd700ab942ebe60665440e83 battc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858 beep.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f blbdrive.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8f2da3028d5fcbd1a060a3de64cd6506 bowser.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309 BrFiltLo.sys
Brother Industries

56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a BrFiltUp.sys
Brother Industries

77361d72a04f18809d0efb6cceb74d4b bridge.sys
Microsoft Corporation

845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea BrSerId.sys
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries
Brother Industries

203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b BrSerWdm.sys
Brother Industries

bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b BrUsbMdm.sys
Brother Industries

af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e BrUsbSer.sys
Brother Industries

ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a bthmodem.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec bxvbdx.sys
Broadcom Corporation

77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10 cdfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

be167ed0fdb9c1fa1133953c18d5a6c9 cdrom.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060 circlass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a6388a5abf92c7927c085db0a958125f Classpnp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616 CmBatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2 cmdide.sys
CMD Technology

1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68 cng.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee compbatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cbe8c58a8579cfe5fccf809e6f114e89 CompositeBus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b7efef22ff426ec4158a177cb3b558d3 crashdmp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1 crcdisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f024449c97ec1e464aaffda18593db88 dfsc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da discache.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d0f0d7a97c90fe72a79732812e65f822 Diskdump.sys
Microsoft Corporation

565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff disk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707 djsvs.sys
Adaptec

b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4 drmkaud.sys
Microsoft Corporation

27f9288af019e6daca281ede51ff5928 drmk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5428227d4730ebdfc842e9fb593f8c8a Dumpata.sys
Microsoft Corporation

62a63ef2f3053b461cb327e4d69aaa74 dumpfve.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5fcd3320aae71506b43f9e12e4e72172 dxapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

23f5d28378a160352ba8f817bd8c71cb dxgkrnl.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d458d1c7f1d49869000668e3c3bb0d4d dxgmms1.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1b6242b20cb56f85a158e67f09ee84fe dxg.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d71233d7ccc2e64f8715a20428d5a33b ElbyCDIO.sys
H`ttVS_VERSION_INFO?(StringFileInfobFCompanyNameElaborateBytesAGr%FileDescriptionElbyCDWindowsNT//XPI/OdrivervFileVersion,,,tInternalNameElbyCDIO~-LegalCopyrightCopyright(C)-ElaborateBytesAGQLegalTrademarksCloneDVD,CloneCD,elbyandElaborateBytesaretrademarksofElaborateBytesAGBrOriginalFilenameElbyCDIO.sys&PrivateBuildNotProductNameCDRTools:vProductVersion,,,FSpecialBuildWindowsNT//XPDVarFileInfo$Translation*

0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c elxstor.sys
Emulex

8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11 errdev.sys
Microsoft Corporation

024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0 evbdx.sys
Broadcom Corporation

2dc9108d74081149cc8b651d3a26207f exfat.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7e0ab74553476622fb6ae36f73d97d35 fastfat.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e817a017f82df2a1f8cfdbda29388b29 fdc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f755065f61393a71cb89b2eb24c8cf00 FeMouWDM.sys
?baStringFileInfohB>CompanyNameFellowes,Inc.TFileDescriptionFellowesMouseDriverbFileVersion...:rInternalNameFeMouWDM.SYSl$LegalCopyrightCopyrightFellowes,Inc.-BrOriginalFilenameFeMouWDM.SYSl&ProductNameFellowesEasyPointUSBMouseSoftwarebProductVersion...DVarFileInfo$Translationt*

6cf00369c97f3cf563be99be983d13d8 fileinfo.sys
Microsoft Corporation

42c51dc94c91da21cb9196eb64c45db9 filetrace.sys
Microsoft Corporation

87907aa70cb3c56600f1c2fb8841579b flpydisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7520ec808e0c35e0ee6f841294316653 fltMgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a16b57943853e598cff37fe2b8cbf1d fsdepends.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a574b4360e438977038aae4bf60d79a2 fs_rec.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8a73e79089b282100b9393b644cb853b fvevol.sys
Microsoft Corporation

56e5c9b62bad9ec85bc76940d28b6c11 FWPKCLNT.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

65ee0c7a58b65e74ae05637418153938 GAGP30KX.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

c44e3c2bab6837db337ddee7544736db hcw85cir.sys
Hauppauge Computer Works

9036377b8a6c15dc2eec53e489d159b5 hdaudbus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a5ef29d5315111c80a5c1abad14c8972 HdAudio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1d58a7f3e11a9731d0eaaaa8405acc36 hidbatt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

89448f40e6df260c206a193a4683ba78 hidbth.sys
Microsoft Corporation

931a1df1520abc6e84ba4a75e6957025 hidclass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cf50b4cf4a4f229b9f3c08351f99ca5e hidir.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6c26122f1931d4d7810240f32ddce890 hidparse.sys
Microsoft Corporation

10c19f8290891af023eaec0832e1eb4d hidusb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

295fdc419039090eb8b49ffdbb374549 HpSAMD.sys
Hewlett-Packard

871917b07a141bff43d76d8844d48106 http.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0c4e035c7f105f1299258c90886c64c5 hwpolicy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f151f0bdc47f4a28b1b20a0818ea36d6 i8042prt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5cd5f9a5444e6cdcb0ac89bd62d8b76e iaStorV.sys
Intel Corporation

4173ff5708f3236cf25195fecd742915 iirsp.sys
Intel Corp

a0f12f2c9ba6c72f3987ce780e77c130 intelide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3b514d27bfc4accb4037bc6685f766e0 intelppm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

709d1761d3b19a932ff0238ea6d50200 ipfltdrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

4bd7134618c1d2a27466a099062547bf IPMIDrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a5fa468d67abcdaa36264e463a7bb0cd ipnat.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f7e491fb0ba0f9e370163834fc1fe31 irda.sys
Microsoft Corporation

42996cff20a3084a56017b7902307e9f irenum.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1f32bb6b38f62f7df1a7ab7292638a35 isapnp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

adef52ca1aeae82b50df86b56413107e kbdclass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9e3ced91863e6ee98c24794d05e27a71 kbdhid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

412cea1aa78cc02a447f5c9e62b32ff1 ksecdd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

26c046977e85b95036453d7b88ba1820 ksecpkg.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5dcef0c32be0f33277326586fa503689 ks.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b280c4608ac389da9515a35ac4cab0fd libusb0.sys
tHLXXVS_VERSION_INFO?aStringFileInfobh$CompanyNamehttp://libusb-win.sourceforge.netbFileDescriptionLibUSB-Win-KernelDrivertFileVersion...bInternalNamelibusb.sysn%LegalCopyright-S.Meyer;[email protected]nelDrivertProductVersion...DVarFileInfo$Translationt*

f7611ec07349979da9b0ae1f18ccc7a6 lltdio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

eb119a53ccf2acc000ac71b065b78fef lsi_fc.sys
LSI Corporation

dc9dc3d3daa0e276fd2ec262e38b11e9 lsi_sas2.sys
LSI Corporation

8ade1c877256a22e49b75d1cc9161f9c lsi_sas.sys
LSI Corporation

0a036c7d7cab643a7f07135ac47e0524 lsi_scsi.sys
LSI Corporation

6703e366cc18d3b6e534f5cf7df39cee luafv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ef08d2ebe3eabba43cc57eee001027b6 mcd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0fff5b045293002ab38eb1fd1fc2fb74 megasas.sys
LSI Corporation

dcbab2920c75f390caf1d29f675d03d6 MegaSR.sys
LSI Corporation

f001861e5700ee84e2d4e52c712f4964 modem.sys
Microsoft Corporation

79d10964de86b292320e9dfe02282a23 monitor.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fb18cc1d4c2e716b6b903b0ac0cc0609 mouclass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c388d2cd01c9042596cf3c8f3c7b24d mouhid.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fc8771f45ecccfd89684e38842539b9b mountmgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fee0baded54222e9f1dae9541212aab1 MpFilter.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2d699fb6e89ce0d8da14ecc03b3edfe0 mpio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c3489660d4a8d514c123c3f0d67df46 MpNWMon.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ad2723a7b53dd1aacae6ad8c0bfbf4d0 mpsdrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ceb46ab7c01c9f825f8cc6babc18166a mrxdav.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6d17a4791aca19328c685d256349fefc mrxsmb10.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b81f204d146000be76651a50670a5e9e mrxsmb20.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5d16c921e3671636c0eba3bbaac5fd25 mrxsmb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

012c5f4e9349e711e11e0f19a8589f0a msahci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

55055f8ad8be27a64c831322a780a228 msdsm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

daefb28e3af5a76abcc2c3078c07327f msfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3e1e5767043c5af9367f0056295e9f84 mshidkmdf.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0a4e5757ae09fa9622e3158cc1aef114 msisadrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cb7a9abb12b8415bce5d74994c7ba3ae msiscsi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8c0860d6366aaffb6c5bb9df9448e631 mskssrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3ea8b949f963562cedbb549eac0c11ce mspclock.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f456e973590d663b1073e9c463b40932 mspqm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0e008fc4819d238c51d7c93e7b41e560 msrpc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fc6b9ff600cc585ea38b12589bd4e246 mssmbios.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b42c6b921f61a6e55159b8be6cd54a36 mstee.sys
Microsoft Corporation

33599130f44e1f34631cea241de8ac84 MTConfig.sys
Microsoft Corporation

159fad02f64e6381758c990f753bcc80 mup.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0e1787aa6c9191d3d319e8bafe86f80c ndiscap.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e7c54812a2aaf43316eb6930c1ffa108 ndis.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e4a8aec125a2e43a9e32afeea7c9c888 ndistapi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d8a65dafb3eb41cbb622745676fcd072 ndisuio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

38fbe267e7e6983311179230facb1017 ndiswan.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a4bdc541e69674fbff1a8ff00be913f2 ndproxy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

80b275b1ce3b0e79909db7b39af74d51 netbios.sys
Microsoft Corporation

280122ddcf04b378edd1ad54d71c1e54 netbt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2899ef7aeef6913ed4fcb0e8a7a04f46 netio.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1d85c4b390b0ee09c7a46b91efb2c097 nfrd960.sys
IBM Corp

7b01c6172cfd0b10116175e09200d4b4 NisDrvWFP.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1db262a9f8c087e8153d89bef3d2235f npfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e9a0a4d07e53d8fea2bb8387a3293c58 nsiproxy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

81189c3d7763838e55c397759d49007a ntfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c null.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5a0983915f02bae73267cc2a041f717d NV_AGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

b0881dda5a8160422561ffab7f0008b1 nvlddmkm.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

b5e37e31c053bc9950455a257526514b nvm62x32.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

5bf9c11586f4764446407f509f1beca8 nvmf6232.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

b3e25ee28883877076e0e1ff877d02e0 nvraid.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

7eba6c9a0a295b1559efb9062e701218 nvstor32.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

4380e59a170d88c4f1022eff6719a8a4 nvstor.sys
NVIDIA Corporation

26384429fcd85d83746f63e798ab1480 nwifi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

08a70a1f2cdde9bb49b885cb817a66eb ohci1394.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6270ccae2a86de6d146529fe55b3246a pacer.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2ea877ed5dd9713c5ac74e8ea7348d14 parport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

bf8f6af06da75b336f07e23aef97d93b partmgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

eb0a59f29c19b86479d36b35983daadc parvdm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

afe86f419014db4e5593f69ffe26ce0a pciide.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ede040d666ff81bf1978d0f19f799e7a pciidex.sys
Microsoft Corporation

673e55c3498eb970088e812ea820aa8f pci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f396431b31693e71e8a80687ef523506 pcmcia.sys
Microsoft Corporation

250f6b43d2b613172035c6747aeeb19f pcw.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9e0104ba49f4e6973749a02bf41344ed PEAuth.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d72708c9f49500c13d7d067e169b7715 portcls.sys
Microsoft Corporation

85b1e3a0c7585bc4aae6899ec6fcf011 processr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

ab95ecf1f6659a60ddc166d8315b0751 ql2300.sys
QLogic Corporation

b4dd51dd25182244b86737dc51af2270 ql40xx.sys
QLogic Corporation

584078ca1b95ca72df2a27c336f9719d qwavedrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

30a81b53c766d0133bb86d234e5556ab rasacd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d9f91eafec2815365cbe6d167e4e332a rasl2tp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0fe8b15916307a6ac12bfb6a63e45507 raspppoe.sys
Microsoft Corporation

631e3e205ad6d86f2aed6a4a8e69f2db raspptp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

44101f495a83ea6401d886e7fd70096b rassstp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d528bc58a489409ba40334ebf96a311b rdbss.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0d8f05481cb76e70e1da06ee9f0da9df rdpbus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

23dae03f29d253ae74c44f99e515f9a1 RDPCDD.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5a53ca1598dd4156d44196d200c94b8a RDPENCDD.sys
Microsoft Corporation

44b0a53cd4f27d50ed461dae0c0b4e1f RDPREFMP.sys
Microsoft Corporation

288b06960d78428ff89e811632684e20 rdpwd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

518395321dc96fe2c9f0e96ac743b656 rdyboost.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e205c313417da6fa7afe85912a310a65 RegKill.sys
HbllVS_VERSION_INFO?(bStringFileInfobFCompanyNameElaborateBytesAGfFileDescriptionElbyDelayLowerFilterDrivervFileVersion,,,<InternalNameElbyDelay.sys~-LegalCopyrightCopyright(C)-ElaborateBytesAGMLegalTrademarkselbyCloneDVD,elbyandElaborateBytesaretrademarksofElaborateBytesAGDOriginalFilenameElbyDelay.sys&PrivateBuildNotProductNameCDRTools:vProductVersion,,,LSpecialBuildWindows/XP/VISTADVarFileInfo$Translation*

906dcfc5ebf4ec0433f8d4fffb0ba334 rmcast.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7400cfab5cf36f2294e80b3f3bda3ebc RNDISMP.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5528a10990c555ced3b08b8d57bb5fc3 rndismpx.sys
Microsoft Corporation

564297827d213f52c7a3a2ff749568ca rootmdm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

032b0d36ad92b582d869879f5af5b928 rspndr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3914ea9111dbeffaf1c68200817768ad RTKVHDA.sys
Realtek Semiconductor

05d860da1040f111503ac416ccef2bca sbp2port.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0693b5ec673e34dc147e195779a4dcf6 scfilter.sys
Microsoft Corporation

099972e1faf4950d3994fbab9dd21253 scsiport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677 secdrv.sys
Macrovision Corporation

9ad8b8b515e3df6acd4212ef465de2d1 serenum.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5fb7fcea0490d821f26f39cc5ea3d1e2 serial.sys
Microsoft Corporation

79bffb520327ff916a582dfea17aa813 sermouse.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9f976e1eb233df46fce808d9dea3eb9c sffdisk.sys
Microsoft Corporation

932a68ee27833cfd57c1639d375f2731 sffp_mmc.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6d4ccaedc018f1cf52866bbbaa235982 sffp_sd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

db96666cc8312ebc45032f30b007a547 sfloppy.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2565cac0dc9fe0371bdce60832582b2e SISAGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

a9f0486851becb6dda1d89d381e71055 sisraid2.sys
Silicon Integrated Systems

3727097b55738e2f554972c3be5bc1aa sisraid4.sys
Silicon Integrated Systems

3e21c083b8a01cb70ba1f09303010fce smb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2e467e6ca8e0a140c08011844c0d3936 smclib.sys
Microsoft Corporation

95cf1ae7527fb70f7816563cbc09d942 spldr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d16d818e9930a6e5b4f6476dd0998d1a spsys.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d15da1ba189770d93eea2d7e18f95af9 sptd.sys
Duplex Secure

03f0545bd8d4c77fa0ae1ceedfcc71ab srv2.sys
Microsoft Corporation

be6bd660caa6f291ae06a718a4fa8abc srvnet.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e4c2764065d66ea1d2d3ebc28fe99c46 srv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d5dffeaa1e15d4effabb9d9a3068ac5b sscdbus.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

74bfeb686334586bb489ffa81dbe6e48 sscdcmnt.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

74bfeb686334586bb489ffa81dbe6e48 sscdcm.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

8a1be0c347814f482f493aea619d57f6 sscdmdfl.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

5ab0b1987f682a59b15b78f84c6ad7d0 sscdmdm.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

751e66eb32efa80633b80f5d7ff0a1d8 sscdserd.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

003da106812f5fb22970104ac7295df2 sscdwhnt.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

003da106812f5fb22970104ac7295df2 sscdwh.sys
MCCI SAMSUNG

db32d325c192b801df274bfd12a7e72b stexstor.sys
Promise Technology

ef3d32464ebbb10449465c8cab57ca19 storport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

45b44fc9e5ac0db02b19d515ee809de5 stream.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e58c78a848add9610a4db6d214af5224 swenum.sys
Microsoft Corporation

949c35bf4ae6c110a924ab5e2175dda7 tape.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cca24162e055c3714ce5a88b100c64ed tcpipreg.sys
Microsoft Corporation

65d10b191c59c5501a1263fc33f6894b tcpip.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2f885864d5bc8a16c86bee595969a48a tdi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1cb91b2bd8f6dd367dfc2ef26fd751b2 tdpipe.sys
Microsoft Corporation

2c10395baa4847f83042813c515cc289 tdtcp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b459575348c20e8121d6039da063c704 tdx.sys
Microsoft Corporation

04dbf4b01ea4bf25a9a3e84affac9b20 termdd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

254bb140eee3c59d6114c1a86b636877 tssecsrv.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fd1d6c73e6333be727cbcc6054247654 TsUsbFlt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b2fa25d9b17a68bb93d58b0556e8c90d tunnel.sys
Microsoft Corporation

750fbcb269f4d7dd2e420c56b795db6d UAGP35.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

ee43346c7e4b5e63e54f927babbb32ff udfs.sys
Microsoft Corporation

44e8048ace47befbfdc2e9be4cbc8880 ULIAGPKX.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

d295bed4b898f0fd999fcfa9b32b071b umbus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7550ad0c6998ba1cb4843e920ee0feac umpass.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b71da871254d96d0349639d03e4c1cc1 usb8023.sys
Microsoft Corporation

d82f43d15fdaa666856c0190cb73e7c9 usb8023x.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e071e5be621fec4590117c488a78ae32 USBCAMD2.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fd82d2b38c465a55c527e339ba1201b1 USBCAMD.sys
Microsoft Corporation

bd9c55d7023c5de374507acc7a14e2ac usbccgp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

04ec7cec62ec3b6d9354eee93327fc82 usbcir.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5787196f32d043572ec6565c0ef1b8e0 usbd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f92de757e4b7ce9c07c5e65423f3ae3b usbehci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8dc94aec6a7e644a06135ae7506dc2e9 usbhub.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e185d44fac515a18d9deddc23c2cdf44 usbohci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3aa940aa9ac3055fe32ff2d3d20ccd28 usbport.sys
Microsoft Corporation

797d862fe0875e75c7cc4c1ad7b30252 usbprint.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1a078c3fe1c1f9c8561cd600c69ad300 usbrpm.sys
Microsoft Corporation

576096ccbc07e7c4ea4f5e6686d6888f usbscan.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f991ab9cc6b908db552166768176896a USBSTOR.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

68df884cf41cdada664beb01daf67e3d usbuhci.sys
Microsoft Corporation

94d73b62e458fb56c9ce60aa96d914f9 VClone.sys
H`VS_VERSION_INFO?(aStringFileInfobFCompanyNameElaborateBytesAGTFileDescriptionVirtualCloneCDDrivervFileVersion,,,[email protected]OriginalFilenameElbyVCD.sys&PrivateBuildNoFProductNameVirtualCloneDrive:vProductVersion,,,LSpecialBuildWindows/XP/VISTADVarFileInfo$Translationtc

a059c4c3edb09e07d21a8e5c0aabd3cb vdrvroot.sys
Microsoft Corporation

17c408214ea61696cec9c66e388b14f3 vgapnp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8e38096ad5c8570a6f1570a61e251561 vga.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5461686cca2fda57b024547733ab42e3 vhdmp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

c829317a37b4bea8f39735d4b076e923 VIAAGP.SYS
Microsoft Corporation

e02f079a6aa107f06b16549c6e5c7b74 viac7.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e43574f6a56a0ee11809b48c09e4fd3c viaide.sys
VIA Technologies

15c126d1b55814b9e5cab10a9c1f4c67 videoprt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

4c63e00f2f4b5f86ab48a58cd990f212 volmgr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

b5bb72067ddddbbfb04b2f89ff8c3c87 volmgrx.sys
Microsoft Corporation

f497f67932c6fa693d7de2780631cfe7 volsnap.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9dfa0cc2f8855a04816729651175b631 vsmraid.sys
VIA Technologies

90567b1e658001e79d7c8bbd3dde5aa6 vwifibus.sys
Microsoft Corporation

7090d3436eeb4e7da3373090a23448f7 vwififlt.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a3f04cbea6c2a10e6cb01f8b47611882 vwifimp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

de3721e89c653aa281428c8a69745d90 wacompen.sys
Microsoft Corporation

3c3c78515f5ab448b022bdf5b8ffdd2e wanarp.sys
Microsoft Corporation

cb45a417c8ef7ba6bac67edcdded8700 watchdog.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9950e3d0f08141c7e89e64456ae7dc73 Wdf01000.sys
Microsoft Corporation

fe7a7675c26fe936226641ef32ae9bb5 WdfLdr.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1112a9badacb47b7c0bb0392e3158dff wd.sys
Microsoft Corporation

8b9a943f3b53861f2bfaf6c186168f79 wfplwf.sys
Microsoft Corporation

5cf95b35e59e2a38023836fff31be64c wimmount.sys
Microsoft Corporation

a67e5f9a400f3bd1be3d80613b45f708 winusb.sys
Microsoft Corporation

0217679b8fca58714c3bf2726d2ca84e wmiacpi.sys
Microsoft Corporation

9a5b1059fe015db5269fbb25acbf841d wmilib.sys
Microsoft Corporation

6db3276587b853bf886b69528fdb048c ws2ifsl.sys
Microsoft Corporation

e714a1c0354636837e20ccbf00888ee7 WUDFPf.sys
Microsoft Corporation

1023ee888c9b47178c5293ed5336ab69 WUDFRd.sys
Microsoft Corporation


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

All your drivers looks okay. On one site, it is good, from my site it is not xD

Please run xPUD --> File --> mnt --> sda1 ( or sda2 ) --> Windows and look for a *ntbtlog.txt*.
right click -->copy --> File --> sdb1 --> paste.

Please *attach* this file in your next reply as this can be very huge.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

is there a way for me to boot my desktop back up....or will that not happen until we fix this?


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

This wont be happen until we find the problem. The ntbtlog.txt is Windows diary and maybe it will tell me, why you can not boot


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

i find the file...i copy and paste it but when i transfer flash drive to laptop its not there?


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Try to unplug the USB Stick ( not the xPUD one ) and plug in again. 

Hopefully it will be mounted again to copy / paste the file


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Service Pack 112 30 2011 13:27:12.484
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\null.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @hal.inf,%acpiapic.devicedesc%;ACPI x86-based PC
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver cdrom.SYS
Did not load driver Avgmfx86.SYS
Did not load driver MpFilter.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Did not load driver RDPCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPENCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPREFMP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Did not load driver tdx.SYS
Did not load driver Avgtdix.SYS
Did not load driver NetBT.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver WfpLwf.SYS
Did not load driver Psched.SYS
Did not load driver NetBIOS.SYS
Did not load driver Wanarpv6.SYS
Did not load driver TermDD.SYS
Did not load driver rdbss.SYS
Did not load driver nsiproxy.SYS
Did not load driver mssmbios.SYS
Did not load driver ElbyCDIO.SYS
Did not load driver discache.SYS
Did not load driver DfsC.SYS
Did not load driver blbdrive.SYS
Did not load driver Avgldx86.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VClone.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Service Pack 112 30 2011 13:50:16.484
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\null.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @hal.inf,%acpiapic.devicedesc%;ACPI x86-based PC
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver cdrom.SYS
Did not load driver Avgmfx86.SYS
Did not load driver MpFilter.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Did not load driver RDPCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPENCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPREFMP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Did not load driver tdx.SYS
Did not load driver Avgtdix.SYS
Did not load driver NetBT.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver WfpLwf.SYS
Did not load driver Psched.SYS
Did not load driver NetBIOS.SYS
Did not load driver Wanarpv6.SYS
Did not load driver TermDD.SYS
Did not load driver rdbss.SYS
Did not load driver nsiproxy.SYS
Did not load driver mssmbios.SYS
Did not load driver ElbyCDIO.SYS
Did not load driver discache.SYS
Did not load driver DfsC.SYS
Did not load driver blbdrive.SYS
Did not load driver Avgldx86.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VClone.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, hopefully we have luck now. Looks like a corrupt AFD.sys

Please open sdb1 --> Tools --> Terminal and type in *bash driver.sh -f*

You will be asked to type in a filename. type in *afd.sys*

A _filefind.txt_ will be created on your USB drive. Please post this in your next reply


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Search results for afd.sys

9ebbba55060f786f0fcaa3893bfa2806 /mnt/sda1/Windows/System32/drivers/afd.sys
331.0K Apr 25 2011 

ddc040fdb01ef1712a6b13e52afb104c /mnt/sda1/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_d7be98b5bfc0b4c1/afd.sys
331.0K Jul 13 2009 

0db7a48388d54d154ebec120461a0fcd /mnt/sda1/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16802_none_d81220b5bf827af7/afd.sys
331.0K Apr 25 2011 

c114ab7a1550d42ea1700ffd4179cf5a /mnt/sda1/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.20951_none_d864ad9ad8c98d1f/afd.sys
331.0K Apr 25 2011 

1151fd4fb0216cfed887bfde29ebd516 /mnt/sda1/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_d9efac7dbcaf385b/afd.sys
331.0K Nov 20 2010 

9ebbba55060f786f0fcaa3893bfa2806 /mnt/sda1/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17603_none_d9f97e05bca8003a/afd.sys
331.0K Apr 25 2011 

c427f91a748cd342a2b3f9278d9fd6a5 /mnt/sda1/Windows/winsxs/x86_microsoft-windows-winsock-core_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21712_none_da774a9ad5cea29e/afd.sys
331.0K Apr 25 2011 

d99ddffb33deacdcf20717cb520379f6 /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$hf_mig$/KB951748/SP2QFE/afd.sys
135.1K Jun 20 2008 

e3049b90fe06f3f740b7cfda44995e2c /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$hf_mig$/KB951748/SP3GDR/afd.sys
135.3K Jun 20 2008 

d6ee6014241d034e63c49a50cb2b442a /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$hf_mig$/KB951748/SP3QFE/afd.sys
135.3K Jun 20 2008 

6a0397376853e604de8e1e7a87fc08ac /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$hf_mig$/KB956803/SP2QFE/afd.sys
135.1K Aug 14 2008 

7e775010ef291da96ad17ca4b17137d7 /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$hf_mig$/KB956803/SP3GDR/afd.sys
135.3K Aug 14 2008 

4d43e74f2a1239d53929b82600f1971c /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$hf_mig$/KB956803/SP3QFE/afd.sys
135.3K Aug 14 2008 

5ac495f4cb807b2b98ad2ad591e6d92e /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$NtUninstallKB951748$/afd.sys
135.3K Aug 10 2004 

944ca435bfcfc82cc1ed9e3a7d731aa9 /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/$NtUninstallKB956803$/afd.sys
135.1K Jun 20 2008 

5ac495f4cb807b2b98ad2ad591e6d92e /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/SoftwareDistribution/Download/fd0264849c01086f3c6b505dc02dbd44/backup/afd.sys
135.3K Aug 10 2004 

55e6e1c51b6d30e54335750955453702 /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/system32/dllcache/afd.sys
135.1K Aug 14 2008 

55e6e1c51b6d30e54335750955453702 /mnt/sda1/Windows.old/Windows/system32/drivers/afd.sys
135.1K Aug 14 2008


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Good work. 
Please download the attached *replace.txt* on your USB Drive ( where driver.sh exists )

Open again sdb1 --> Tools --> Terminal and type in *bash driver.sh -r*

Reboot your system and see if it will boot now into Windows.

*If not:*

Reboot your Windows OS to the advanced boot options. ( F8 ) 
Choose *Enable Boot Logging*
Windows prompts for you to select a Windows Installation. As an example type *1* for *1* C:\Windows.
This will boot Windows normally. If you are still in a bootloop, please post a new _ntbtlog.txt_ as instructed *here*


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok I tried those options, and nothing new. Here is the new log
Service Pack 112 30 2011 13:27:12.484
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\null.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @hal.inf,%acpiapic.devicedesc%;ACPI x86-based PC
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver cdrom.SYS
Did not load driver Avgmfx86.SYS
Did not load driver MpFilter.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Did not load driver RDPCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPENCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPREFMP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Did not load driver tdx.SYS
Did not load driver Avgtdix.SYS
Did not load driver NetBT.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver WfpLwf.SYS
Did not load driver Psched.SYS
Did not load driver NetBIOS.SYS
Did not load driver Wanarpv6.SYS
Did not load driver TermDD.SYS
Did not load driver rdbss.SYS
Did not load driver nsiproxy.SYS
Did not load driver mssmbios.SYS
Did not load driver ElbyCDIO.SYS
Did not load driver discache.SYS
Did not load driver DfsC.SYS
Did not load driver blbdrive.SYS
Did not load driver Avgldx86.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VClone.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Service Pack 112 30 2011 13:50:16.484
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\halmacpi.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\kdcom.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\BOOTVID.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\WMILIB.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\SCSIPORT.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\PCIIDEX.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ataport.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\storport.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\null.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @hal.inf,%acpiapic.devicedesc%;ACPI x86-based PC
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver cdrom.SYS
Did not load driver Avgmfx86.SYS
Did not load driver MpFilter.SYS
Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys
Did not load driver RDPCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPENCDD.SYS
Did not load driver RDPREFMP.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS
Did not load driver tdx.SYS
Did not load driver Avgtdix.SYS
Did not load driver NetBT.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver WfpLwf.SYS
Did not load driver Psched.SYS
Did not load driver NetBIOS.SYS
Did not load driver Wanarpv6.SYS
Did not load driver TermDD.SYS
Did not load driver rdbss.SYS
Did not load driver nsiproxy.SYS
Did not load driver mssmbios.SYS
Did not load driver ElbyCDIO.SYS
Did not load driver discache.SYS
Did not load driver DfsC.SYS
Did not load driver blbdrive.SYS
Did not load driver Avgldx86.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\VClone.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%6to4mp.displayname%;Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%isatap.displayname%;Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Did not load driver @nettun.inf,%teredo.displayname%;Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @cpu.inf,%amdk8.devicedesc%;AMD K8 Processor
Did not load driver @oem1.inf,%amacpi.svcdesc%;Microsoft Away Mode System
Did not load driver @nv_lh.inf,%nvidia_c51.dev_0241.1%;NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM)
Did not load driver @oem11.inf,%model%;Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Lexmark 4800 Series
Did not load driver Realtek High Definition Audio
Did not load driver @oem20.inf,%nvenetfd.devicedesc%;NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Did not load driver @netavpna.inf,%mp-agilevpn-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-l2tp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-bh-dispname%;WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ip-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IP)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-ipv6-dispname%;WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pppoe-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Did not load driver @netrasa.inf,%mp-pptp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Did not load driver @netsstpa.inf,%mp-sstp-dispname%;WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS
Loaded driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS
Did not load driver AFD.SYS


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Lets see if this will bring up any informations. I still think your MBR is corrupt but lets check other things first.

Could you tell me the manufactor of your Hard Drive ?

Check all cables and connections.

Is your hard drive encoded ? Do you use bitlocker ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

not encoded or bitcoded

Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAJS 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

and I am concerned as to why I would be checking cables and connections.....The only issues I had was a browser hijack when I clicked on a search result....that changed when we typed the one command to unmount the other partiions....before that the operating system booted fine, I just hope we are not on a bad tangent here.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there, 
I am currently at work and will consult an expert for advice here as soon as I am back home.

The major problem here is, that the bootable partition is created by an infection called TDL and this is the reason for you redirections.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok thank you


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

In the meantime, could you check your BIOS settings ?


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Pics of Bios setup


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

What I want to know, if we reset the original Partition "on boot", if you can boot up your system.

Please run xPUD --> sda1 --> Tools --> Terminal and type in
*parted /dev/sda set 3 boot on*

Reboot into Windows and let me know


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes that worked. My desktop booted up.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Good to hear.

Please go to Start and type *cmd* into the search line. 
Right-click on the cmd.exe and "Run as Admin"

Now copy paste ( or type ) the command below and hit Enter.
*bcdedit /enum all >log.log&& notepad log.log*

This should open a textfile. Please copy / paste its content in your next reply.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Not seeing a text log open anywhere when i run that command?


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Did you run cmd.exe as Admin then the log should be here.

Please press the







+ R Key and Copy/Paste the following single-line command into the Run box and click OK

*"%windir%\system32\log.log"*


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

The boot configuration data store could not be opened.
The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Please try this command.

*bcdedit /enum all > "%userprofile%\desktop\log.log"*


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Thats not working either, I get a DOS window that pops up momentarily thats says "the specified entry type is invalid...."
and I cant read it all before it goes away.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

and this same log
"The boot configuration data store could not be opened.
The system cannot find the file specified"
is created on desktop.
I deleted it and tried again to make sure it was new.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

I must ask again.

Did you run the *cmd.exe* as Administrator ? 
It does not work without Admin permissions 

It is also possible, that this is because we have the infected partition as active.

Let me try a different thing. 
Please reboot your system with xPUD and set the original partition on boot.
*parted /dev/sda set 2 boot on*

Press *F10* after powering up the machine. This should open the "Edit Boot Options" Menu.

If it shows either of the following:

[ /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN /MININT
[ /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN IN/MINT

hit backspace to remove them, leaving only the *[ /noexecute=optin*, then press Enter to continue and see if it starts normally.

Then try again to open *cmd* --> bcdedit /enum all > "%userprofile%\desktop\log.log"


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes I did run previous commands as an administrator....
When I ran the above command, I could not get a Boot Options menu.....the only thing that came up was 
"Missing Operating System"
F8 or F10 gave me the same thing.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry, my fault. 
Please run this command in xPUD's terminal
* parted /dev/sda set 1 boot on*

and try the steps from my previous post again


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {current}
resumeobject {94071584-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
displayorder {current}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 30

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows 7
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {94071586-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
recoveryenabled Yes
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {94071584-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
nx OptIn

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {94071586-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
device ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\94071586-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c\Winre.wim,{94071587-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
path \windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Recovery Environment
inherit {bootloadersettings}
osdevice ramdisk=[C:]\Recovery\94071586-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c\Winre.wim,{94071587-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
winpe Yes

Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {94071584-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.exe
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {resumeloadersettings}
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
pae Yes
debugoptionenabled No

Windows Memory Tester
---------------------
identifier {memdiag}
device partition=C:
path \boot\memtest.exe
description Windows Memory Diagnostic
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
badmemoryaccess Yes

Windows Legacy OS Loader
------------------------
identifier {ntldr}
device partition=C:
path \ntldr
description Earlier Version of Windows

EMS Settings
------------
identifier {emssettings}
custom:26000022 Yes

Debugger Settings
-----------------
identifier {dbgsettings}
debugtype Serial
debugport 1
baudrate 115200

RAM Defects
-----------
identifier {badmemory}

Global Settings
---------------
identifier {globalsettings}
inherit {dbgsettings}
{emssettings}
{badmemory}

Boot Loader Settings
--------------------
identifier {bootloadersettings}
inherit {globalsettings}
{hypervisorsettings}

Hypervisor Settings
-------------------
identifier {hypervisorsettings}
hypervisordebugtype Serial
hypervisordebugport 1
hypervisorbaudrate 115200

Resume Loader Settings
----------------------
identifier {resumeloadersettings}
inherit {globalsettings}

Device options
--------------
identifier {94071587-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c}
description Ramdisk Options
ramdisksdidevice partition=C:
ramdisksdipath \Recovery\94071586-1e9e-11df-a518-f2deba9e782c\boot.sdi


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like it worked \o/

From an elevated command prompt, type the following one at a time and press 'Enter'(note the spaces):*

bcdedit /deletevalue {0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9} custom:26000022

bcdedit /set {0ce4991b-e6b3-4b16-b23c-5e0d9250e5d9} bootems Yes*

Note: If you are currently online with the sick computer, you can paste them with Rightclick --> paste into the cmd window.

Reboot your system and let know how things are going


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok everything has rebooted fine.
Several searchs without redirection
Microsoft security essentials did find a trojan that I took a screen shot of.
Whats next


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

I expect it found the malicious hidden partition.

Please press the Windows + R key, type in *diskmgmt.msc* and hit enter.

Rightclick on the partition without a name and a size of ~ 2MB and choose delete. If it does not work, simply let me know and we will delete it with xPUD.

Please launch DDS and post the dds.txt and attach.txt in your next reply. I will look over them when I am back home


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Screen cap attached let me know what to do from here when you get home please


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like it is still hidden ( or MSE deleted it ). For now, move on with DDS please
I am at home in 1,5 hours


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

21:00:32.0310 2244	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.7.0.0 Jan 10 2012 09:14:26
21:00:33.0033 2244	============================================================
21:00:33.0033 2244	Current date / time: 2012/01/12 21:00:33.0033
21:00:33.0033 2244	SystemInfo:
21:00:33.0033 2244	
21:00:33.0033 2244	OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
21:00:33.0033 2244	Product type: Workstation
21:00:33.0033 2244	ComputerName: JOSHSCOMP-PC
21:00:33.0033 2244	UserName: Josh's Comp
21:00:33.0033 2244	Windows directory: C:\Windows
21:00:33.0033 2244	System windows directory: C:\Windows
21:00:33.0033 2244	Processor architecture: Intel x86
21:00:33.0033 2244	Number of processors: 2
21:00:33.0033 2244	Page size: 0x1000
21:00:33.0033 2244	Boot type: Normal boot
21:00:33.0033 2244	============================================================
21:00:33.0900 2244	Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x4A85D56000, SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x9801, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K', Flags 0x00000050
21:00:33.0908 2244	Drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1 - Size: 0x3D700000, SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x7D, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'W'
21:00:34.0001 2244	Initialize success
21:00:36.0189 3440	============================================================
21:00:36.0189 3440	Scan started
21:00:36.0189 3440	Mode: Manual; 
21:00:36.0189 3440	============================================================
21:00:36.0447 3440	1394ohci (1b133875b8aa8ac48969bd3458afe9f5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\1394ohci.sys
21:00:36.0447 3440	1394ohci - ok
21:00:36.0509 3440	ACPI (cea80c80bed809aa0da6febc04733349) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
21:00:36.0509 3440	ACPI - ok
21:00:36.0572 3440	AcpiPmi (1efbc664abff416d1d07db115dcb264f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
21:00:36.0587 3440	AcpiPmi - ok
21:00:36.0658 3440	adp94xx (21e785ebd7dc90a06391141aac7892fb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
21:00:36.0658 3440	adp94xx - ok
21:00:36.0697 3440	adpahci (0c676bc278d5b59ff5abd57bbe9123f2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
21:00:36.0705 3440	adpahci - ok
21:00:36.0736 3440	adpu320 (7c7b5ee4b7b822ec85321fe23a27db33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
21:00:36.0736 3440	adpu320 - ok
21:00:36.0822 3440	AFD (9ebbba55060f786f0fcaa3893bfa2806) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
21:00:36.0861 3440	AFD - ok
21:00:36.0892 3440	agp440 (507812c3054c21cef746b6ee3d04dd6e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
21:00:36.0892 3440	agp440 - ok
21:00:36.0939 3440	aic78xx (8b30250d573a8f6b4bd23195160d8707) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\djsvs.sys
21:00:36.0939 3440	aic78xx - ok
21:00:37.0001 3440	aliide (0d40bcf52ea90fc7df2aeab6503dea44) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
21:00:37.0001 3440	aliide - ok
21:00:37.0041 3440	Alpham1 (acd2f2df292b6cc28f58095bba63a068) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Alpham1.sys
21:00:37.0048 3440	Alpham1 - ok
21:00:37.0072 3440	Alpham2 (f4fafb2e74b83a156408b1b02302799e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Alpham2.sys
21:00:37.0072 3440	Alpham2 - ok
21:00:37.0103 3440	amacpi (f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\null.sys
21:00:37.0111 3440	amacpi - ok
21:00:37.0134 3440	amdagp (3c6600a0696e90a463771c7422e23ab5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdagp.sys
21:00:37.0142 3440	amdagp - ok
21:00:37.0173 3440	amdide (cd5914170297126b6266860198d1d4f0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
21:00:37.0173 3440	amdide - ok
21:00:37.0220 3440	AmdK8 (00dda200d71bac534bf56a9db5dfd666) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
21:00:37.0220 3440	AmdK8 - ok
21:00:37.0259 3440	AmdPPM (3cbf30f5370fda40dd3e87df38ea53b6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
21:00:37.0259 3440	AmdPPM - ok
21:00:37.0314 3440	amdsata (d320bf87125326f996d4904fe24300fc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
21:00:37.0322 3440	amdsata - ok
21:00:37.0369 3440	amdsbs (ea43af0c423ff267355f74e7a53bdaba) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
21:00:37.0369 3440	amdsbs - ok
21:00:37.0400 3440	amdxata (46387fb17b086d16dea267d5be23a2f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
21:00:37.0400 3440	amdxata - ok
21:00:37.0470 3440	AnyDVD (40c279a23bd43553bfba6e88a9b38ae2) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\AnyDVD.sys
21:00:37.0517 3440	AnyDVD - ok
21:00:37.0595 3440	AppID (aea177f783e20150ace5383ee368da19) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
21:00:37.0595 3440	AppID - ok
21:00:37.0666 3440	arc (2932004f49677bd84dbc72edb754ffb3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
21:00:37.0666 3440	arc - ok
21:00:37.0681 3440	arcsas (5d6f36c46fd283ae1b57bd2e9feb0bc7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
21:00:37.0689 3440	arcsas - ok
21:00:37.0712 3440	AsyncMac (add2ade1c2b285ab8378d2daaf991481) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
21:00:37.0720 3440	AsyncMac - ok
21:00:37.0775 3440	atapi (338c86357871c167a96ab976519bf59e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
21:00:37.0775 3440	atapi - ok
21:00:37.0876 3440	AVGIDSDriver (f6878b90a8a9795116bce335238e65af) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSDriver.Sys
21:00:37.0884 3440	AVGIDSDriver - ok
21:00:37.0947 3440	AVGIDSEH (19a08a6728a6e02099d64268218cd799) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys
21:00:37.0986 3440	AVGIDSEH - ok
21:00:38.0009 3440	AVGIDSFilter (f8927ab1dd086edeff2924a64dc89869) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSFilter.Sys
21:00:38.0017 3440	AVGIDSFilter - ok
21:00:38.0041 3440	AVGIDSShim (dadca567891033dcf2ec4a3f9da46ae4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSShim.Sys
21:00:38.0041 3440	AVGIDSShim - ok
21:00:38.0119 3440	Avgldx86 (bf8118cd5e2255387b715b534d64acd1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx86.sys
21:00:38.0119 3440	Avgldx86 - ok
21:00:38.0150 3440	Avgmfx86 (1c77ef67f196466adc9924cb288afe87) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx86.sys
21:00:38.0150 3440	Avgmfx86 - ok
21:00:38.0173 3440	Avgrkx86 (f2038ed7284b79dcef581468121192a9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys
21:00:38.0181 3440	Avgrkx86 - ok
21:00:38.0251 3440	Avgtdix (a6d562b612216d8d02a35ebeb92366bd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdix.sys
21:00:38.0259 3440	Avgtdix - ok
21:00:38.0322 3440	b06bdrv (1a231abec60fd316ec54c66715543cec) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbdx.sys
21:00:38.0330 3440	b06bdrv - ok
21:00:38.0376 3440	b57nd60x (bd8869eb9cde6bbe4508d869929869ee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys
21:00:38.0384 3440	b57nd60x - ok
21:00:38.0431 3440	Beep (505506526a9d467307b3c393dedaf858) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
21:00:38.0431 3440	Beep - ok
21:00:38.0478 3440	blbdrive (2287078ed48fcfc477b05b20cf38f36f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
21:00:38.0478 3440	blbdrive - ok
21:00:38.0533 3440	bowser (8f2da3028d5fcbd1a060a3de64cd6506) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
21:00:38.0533 3440	bowser - ok
21:00:38.0572 3440	BrFiltLo (9f9acc7f7ccde8a15c282d3f88b43309) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
21:00:38.0572 3440	BrFiltLo - ok
21:00:38.0587 3440	BrFiltUp (56801ad62213a41f6497f96dee83755a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
21:00:38.0587 3440	BrFiltUp - ok
21:00:38.0626 3440	Brserid (845b8ce732e67f3b4133164868c666ea) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
21:00:38.0634 3440	Brserid - ok
21:00:38.0658 3440	BrSerWdm (203f0b1e73adadbbb7b7b1fabd901f6b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
21:00:38.0658 3440	BrSerWdm - ok
21:00:38.0689 3440	BrUsbMdm (bd456606156ba17e60a04e18016ae54b) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
21:00:38.0689 3440	BrUsbMdm - ok
21:00:38.0705 3440	BrUsbSer (af72ed54503f717a43268b3cc5faec2e) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
21:00:38.0712 3440	BrUsbSer - ok
21:00:38.0751 3440	BTHMODEM (ed3df7c56ce0084eb2034432fc56565a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
21:00:38.0751 3440	BTHMODEM - ok
21:00:38.0876 3440	catchme - ok
21:00:38.0947 3440	cdfs (77ea11b065e0a8ab902d78145ca51e10) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
21:00:38.0947 3440	cdfs - ok
21:00:39.0017 3440	cdrom (be167ed0fdb9c1fa1133953c18d5a6c9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys
21:00:39.0025 3440	cdrom - ok
21:00:39.0056 3440	circlass (3fe3fe94a34df6fb06e6418d0f6a0060) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
21:00:39.0056 3440	circlass - ok
21:00:39.0087 3440	CLFS (635181e0e9bbf16871bf5380d71db02d) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
21:00:39.0095 3440	CLFS - ok
21:00:39.0126 3440	CmBatt (dea805815e587dad1dd2c502220b5616) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
21:00:39.0134 3440	CmBatt - ok
21:00:39.0173 3440	cmdide (c537b1db64d495b9b4717b4d6d9edbf2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
21:00:39.0173 3440	cmdide - ok
21:00:39.0212 3440	CNG (1b675691ed940766149c93e8f4488d68) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
21:00:39.0212 3440	CNG - ok
21:00:39.0244 3440	Compbatt (a6023d3823c37043986713f118a89bee) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
21:00:39.0244 3440	Compbatt - ok
21:00:39.0314 3440	CompositeBus (cbe8c58a8579cfe5fccf809e6f114e89) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CompositeBus.sys
21:00:39.0314 3440	CompositeBus - ok
21:00:39.0361 3440	crcdisk (2c4ebcfc84a9b44f209dff6c6e6c61d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
21:00:39.0361 3440	crcdisk - ok
21:00:39.0447 3440	DfsC (f024449c97ec1e464aaffda18593db88) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
21:00:39.0447 3440	DfsC - ok
21:00:39.0470 3440	discache (1a050b0274bfb3890703d490f330c0da) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
21:00:39.0470 3440	discache - ok
21:00:39.0509 3440	Disk (565003f326f99802e68ca78f2a68e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
21:00:39.0509 3440	Disk - ok
21:00:39.0572 3440	drmkaud (b918e7c5f9bf77202f89e1a9539f2eb4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
21:00:39.0580 3440	drmkaud - ok
21:00:39.0642 3440	DXGKrnl (23f5d28378a160352ba8f817bd8c71cb) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
21:00:39.0650 3440	DXGKrnl - ok
21:00:39.0751 3440	ebdrv (024e1b5cac09731e4d868e64dbfb4ab0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbdx.sys
21:00:39.0775 3440	ebdrv - ok
21:00:39.0869 3440	ElbyCDIO (d71233d7ccc2e64f8715a20428d5a33b) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys
21:00:39.0876 3440	ElbyCDIO - ok
21:00:39.0908 3440	elxstor (0ed67910c8c326796faa00b2bf6d9d3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
21:00:39.0916 3440	elxstor - ok
21:00:39.0962 3440	ErrDev (8fc3208352dd3912c94367a206ab3f11) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
21:00:39.0970 3440	ErrDev - ok
21:00:40.0017 3440	exfat (2dc9108d74081149cc8b651d3a26207f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
21:00:40.0017 3440	exfat - ok
21:00:40.0048 3440	fastfat (7e0ab74553476622fb6ae36f73d97d35) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
21:00:40.0048 3440	fastfat - ok
21:00:40.0080 3440	fdc (e817a017f82df2a1f8cfdbda29388b29) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
21:00:40.0080 3440	fdc - ok
21:00:40.0126 3440	FeMouWDM (f755065f61393a71cb89b2eb24c8cf00) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\FeMouWDM.sys
21:00:40.0158 3440	FeMouWDM - ok
21:00:40.0189 3440	FileInfo (6cf00369c97f3cf563be99be983d13d8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
21:00:40.0189 3440	FileInfo - ok
21:00:40.0212 3440	Filetrace (42c51dc94c91da21cb9196eb64c45db9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
21:00:40.0212 3440	Filetrace - ok
21:00:40.0244 3440	flpydisk (87907aa70cb3c56600f1c2fb8841579b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
21:00:40.0244 3440	flpydisk - ok
21:00:40.0267 3440	FltMgr (7520ec808e0c35e0ee6f841294316653) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
21:00:40.0267 3440	FltMgr - ok
21:00:40.0298 3440	FsDepends (1a16b57943853e598cff37fe2b8cbf1d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
21:00:40.0306 3440	FsDepends - ok
21:00:40.0330 3440	Fs_Rec (a574b4360e438977038aae4bf60d79a2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
21:00:40.0330 3440	Fs_Rec - ok
21:00:40.0392 3440	fvevol (8a73e79089b282100b9393b644cb853b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
21:00:40.0400 3440	fvevol - ok
21:00:40.0431 3440	gagp30kx (65ee0c7a58b65e74ae05637418153938) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
21:00:40.0431 3440	gagp30kx - ok
21:00:40.0494 3440	hcw85cir (c44e3c2bab6837db337ddee7544736db) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
21:00:40.0494 3440	hcw85cir - ok
21:00:40.0548 3440	HdAudAddService (a5ef29d5315111c80a5c1abad14c8972) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
21:00:40.0548 3440	HdAudAddService - ok
21:00:40.0572 3440	HDAudBus (9036377b8a6c15dc2eec53e489d159b5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys
21:00:40.0572 3440	HDAudBus - ok
21:00:40.0611 3440	HidBatt (1d58a7f3e11a9731d0eaaaa8405acc36) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
21:00:40.0611 3440	HidBatt - ok
21:00:40.0634 3440	HidBth (89448f40e6df260c206a193a4683ba78) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
21:00:40.0634 3440	HidBth - ok
21:00:40.0673 3440	HidIr (cf50b4cf4a4f229b9f3c08351f99ca5e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
21:00:40.0673 3440	HidIr - ok
21:00:40.0728 3440	HidUsb (10c19f8290891af023eaec0832e1eb4d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys
21:00:40.0736 3440	HidUsb - ok
21:00:40.0767 3440	HpSAMD (295fdc419039090eb8b49ffdbb374549) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
21:00:40.0775 3440	HpSAMD - ok
21:00:40.0845 3440	HTTP (871917b07a141bff43d76d8844d48106) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
21:00:40.0853 3440	HTTP - ok
21:00:40.0892 3440	hwpolicy (0c4e035c7f105f1299258c90886c64c5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
21:00:40.0892 3440	hwpolicy - ok
21:00:40.0947 3440	i8042prt (f151f0bdc47f4a28b1b20a0818ea36d6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys
21:00:40.0955 3440	i8042prt - ok
21:00:41.0017 3440	iaStorV (5cd5f9a5444e6cdcb0ac89bd62d8b76e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
21:00:41.0017 3440	iaStorV - ok
21:00:41.0056 3440	iirsp (4173ff5708f3236cf25195fecd742915) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
21:00:41.0064 3440	iirsp - ok
21:00:41.0181 3440	IntcAzAudAddService (3914ea9111dbeffaf1c68200817768ad) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHDA.sys
21:00:41.0212 3440	IntcAzAudAddService - ok
21:00:41.0267 3440	intelide (a0f12f2c9ba6c72f3987ce780e77c130) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
21:00:41.0267 3440	intelide - ok
21:00:41.0298 3440	intelppm (3b514d27bfc4accb4037bc6685f766e0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
21:00:41.0298 3440	intelppm - ok
21:00:41.0345 3440	IpFilterDriver (709d1761d3b19a932ff0238ea6d50200) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
21:00:41.0345 3440	IpFilterDriver - ok
21:00:41.0400 3440	IPMIDRV (4bd7134618c1d2a27466a099062547bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
21:00:41.0400 3440	IPMIDRV - ok
21:00:41.0423 3440	IPNAT (a5fa468d67abcdaa36264e463a7bb0cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
21:00:41.0423 3440	IPNAT - ok
21:00:41.0455 3440	IRENUM (42996cff20a3084a56017b7902307e9f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
21:00:41.0455 3440	IRENUM - ok
21:00:41.0509 3440	isapnp (1f32bb6b38f62f7df1a7ab7292638a35) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
21:00:41.0509 3440	isapnp - ok
21:00:41.0556 3440	iScsiPrt (cb7a9abb12b8415bce5d74994c7ba3ae) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
21:00:41.0556 3440	iScsiPrt - ok
21:00:41.0595 3440	kbdclass (adef52ca1aeae82b50df86b56413107e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
21:00:41.0595 3440	kbdclass - ok
21:00:41.0642 3440	kbdhid (9e3ced91863e6ee98c24794d05e27a71) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys
21:00:41.0642 3440	kbdhid - ok
21:00:41.0705 3440	KSecDD (412cea1aa78cc02a447f5c9e62b32ff1) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
21:00:41.0705 3440	KSecDD - ok
21:00:41.0736 3440	KSecPkg (26c046977e85b95036453d7b88ba1820) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
21:00:41.0744 3440	KSecPkg - ok
21:00:41.0791 3440	lltdio (f7611ec07349979da9b0ae1f18ccc7a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
21:00:41.0791 3440	lltdio - ok
21:00:41.0845 3440	LSI_FC (eb119a53ccf2acc000ac71b065b78fef) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
21:00:41.0845 3440	LSI_FC - ok
21:00:41.0892 3440	LSI_SAS (8ade1c877256a22e49b75d1cc9161f9c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
21:00:41.0892 3440	LSI_SAS - ok
21:00:41.0947 3440	LSI_SAS2 (dc9dc3d3daa0e276fd2ec262e38b11e9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
21:00:41.0947 3440	LSI_SAS2 - ok
21:00:41.0970 3440	LSI_SCSI (0a036c7d7cab643a7f07135ac47e0524) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
21:00:41.0970 3440	LSI_SCSI - ok
21:00:42.0017 3440	luafv (6703e366cc18d3b6e534f5cf7df39cee) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
21:00:42.0017 3440	luafv - ok
21:00:42.0064 3440	MBAMSwissArmy - ok
21:00:42.0126 3440	megasas (0fff5b045293002ab38eb1fd1fc2fb74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
21:00:42.0134 3440	megasas - ok
21:00:42.0173 3440	MegaSR (dcbab2920c75f390caf1d29f675d03d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
21:00:42.0173 3440	MegaSR - ok
21:00:42.0212 3440	Modem (f001861e5700ee84e2d4e52c712f4964) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
21:00:42.0212 3440	Modem - ok
21:00:42.0236 3440	monitor (79d10964de86b292320e9dfe02282a23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
21:00:42.0236 3440	monitor - ok
21:00:42.0291 3440	mouclass (fb18cc1d4c2e716b6b903b0ac0cc0609) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys
21:00:42.0291 3440	mouclass - ok
21:00:42.0314 3440	mouhid (2c388d2cd01c9042596cf3c8f3c7b24d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
21:00:42.0322 3440	mouhid - ok
21:00:42.0361 3440	mountmgr (fc8771f45ecccfd89684e38842539b9b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
21:00:42.0369 3440	mountmgr - ok
21:00:42.0423 3440	MpFilter (fee0baded54222e9f1dae9541212aab1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
21:00:42.0431 3440	MpFilter - ok
21:00:42.0470 3440	mpio (2d699fb6e89ce0d8da14ecc03b3edfe0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
21:00:42.0470 3440	mpio - ok
21:00:42.0611 3440	MpKsl0a476bc2 (a69630d039c38018689190234f866d77) c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{A8D5679A-CC4A-4241-8B45-182CFCA9E3C8}\MpKsl0a476bc2.sys
21:00:42.0619 3440	MpKsl0a476bc2 - ok
21:00:42.0666 3440	MpNWMon (2c3489660d4a8d514c123c3f0d67df46) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys
21:00:42.0673 3440	MpNWMon - ok
21:00:42.0705 3440	mpsdrv (ad2723a7b53dd1aacae6ad8c0bfbf4d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
21:00:42.0705 3440	mpsdrv - ok
21:00:42.0751 3440	MRxDAV (ceb46ab7c01c9f825f8cc6babc18166a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
21:00:42.0759 3440	MRxDAV - ok
21:00:42.0814 3440	mrxsmb (5d16c921e3671636c0eba3bbaac5fd25) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
21:00:42.0822 3440	mrxsmb - ok
21:00:42.0876 3440	mrxsmb10 (6d17a4791aca19328c685d256349fefc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
21:00:42.0876 3440	mrxsmb10 - ok
21:00:42.0916 3440	mrxsmb20 (b81f204d146000be76651a50670a5e9e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
21:00:42.0923 3440	mrxsmb20 - ok
21:00:42.0970 3440	msahci (012c5f4e9349e711e11e0f19a8589f0a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
21:00:42.0970 3440	msahci - ok
21:00:43.0017 3440	msdsm (55055f8ad8be27a64c831322a780a228) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
21:00:43.0017 3440	msdsm - ok
21:00:43.0056 3440	Msfs (daefb28e3af5a76abcc2c3078c07327f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
21:00:43.0056 3440	Msfs - ok
21:00:43.0080 3440	mshidkmdf (3e1e5767043c5af9367f0056295e9f84) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
21:00:43.0080 3440	mshidkmdf - ok
21:00:43.0126 3440	msisadrv (0a4e5757ae09fa9622e3158cc1aef114) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
21:00:43.0134 3440	msisadrv - ok
21:00:43.0166 3440	MSKSSRV (8c0860d6366aaffb6c5bb9df9448e631) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
21:00:43.0166 3440	MSKSSRV - ok
21:00:43.0197 3440	MSPCLOCK (3ea8b949f963562cedbb549eac0c11ce) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
21:00:43.0197 3440	MSPCLOCK - ok
21:00:43.0212 3440	MSPQM (f456e973590d663b1073e9c463b40932) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
21:00:43.0220 3440	MSPQM - ok
21:00:43.0244 3440	MsRPC (0e008fc4819d238c51d7c93e7b41e560) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
21:00:43.0251 3440	MsRPC - ok
21:00:43.0275 3440	mssmbios (fc6b9ff600cc585ea38b12589bd4e246) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys
21:00:43.0275 3440	mssmbios - ok
21:00:43.0298 3440	MSTEE (b42c6b921f61a6e55159b8be6cd54a36) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
21:00:43.0298 3440	MSTEE - ok
21:00:43.0322 3440	MTConfig (33599130f44e1f34631cea241de8ac84) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
21:00:43.0322 3440	MTConfig - ok
21:00:43.0337 3440	Mup (159fad02f64e6381758c990f753bcc80) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
21:00:43.0345 3440	Mup - ok
21:00:43.0376 3440	NativeWifiP (26384429fcd85d83746f63e798ab1480) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
21:00:43.0384 3440	NativeWifiP - ok
21:00:43.0455 3440	NDIS (e7c54812a2aaf43316eb6930c1ffa108) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
21:00:43.0455 3440	NDIS - ok
21:00:43.0494 3440	NdisCap (0e1787aa6c9191d3d319e8bafe86f80c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
21:00:43.0494 3440	NdisCap - ok
21:00:43.0525 3440	NdisTapi (e4a8aec125a2e43a9e32afeea7c9c888) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
21:00:43.0525 3440	NdisTapi - ok
21:00:43.0580 3440	Ndisuio (d8a65dafb3eb41cbb622745676fcd072) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
21:00:43.0580 3440	Ndisuio - ok
21:00:43.0634 3440	NdisWan (38fbe267e7e6983311179230facb1017) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
21:00:43.0642 3440	NdisWan - ok
21:00:43.0689 3440	NDProxy (a4bdc541e69674fbff1a8ff00be913f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
21:00:43.0689 3440	NDProxy - ok
21:00:43.0712 3440	NetBIOS (80b275b1ce3b0e79909db7b39af74d51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
21:00:43.0712 3440	NetBIOS - ok
21:00:43.0767 3440	NetBT (280122ddcf04b378edd1ad54d71c1e54) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
21:00:43.0767 3440	NetBT - ok
21:00:43.0830 3440	nfrd960 (1d85c4b390b0ee09c7a46b91efb2c097) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
21:00:43.0830 3440	nfrd960 - ok
21:00:43.0892 3440	NisDrv (7b01c6172cfd0b10116175e09200d4b4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys
21:00:43.0892 3440	NisDrv - ok
21:00:43.0947 3440	Npfs (1db262a9f8c087e8153d89bef3d2235f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
21:00:43.0955 3440	Npfs - ok
21:00:43.0978 3440	nsiproxy (e9a0a4d07e53d8fea2bb8387a3293c58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
21:00:43.0978 3440	nsiproxy - ok
21:00:44.0064 3440	Ntfs (81189c3d7763838e55c397759d49007a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
21:00:44.0095 3440	Ntfs - ok
21:00:44.0119 3440	Null (f9756a98d69098dca8945d62858a812c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
21:00:44.0119 3440	Null - ok
21:00:44.0158 3440	NVENETFD (b5e37e31c053bc9950455a257526514b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvm62x32.sys
21:00:44.0166 3440	NVENETFD - ok
21:00:44.0447 3440	nvlddmkm (b0881dda5a8160422561ffab7f0008b1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys
21:00:44.0525 3440	nvlddmkm - ok
21:00:44.0564 3440	NVNET (5bf9c11586f4764446407f509f1beca8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvmf6232.sys
21:00:44.0564 3440	NVNET - ok
21:00:44.0611 3440	nvraid (b3e25ee28883877076e0e1ff877d02e0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
21:00:44.0619 3440	nvraid - ok
21:00:44.0673 3440	nvstor (4380e59a170d88c4f1022eff6719a8a4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
21:00:44.0673 3440	nvstor - ok
21:00:44.0712 3440	nvstor32 (7eba6c9a0a295b1559efb9062e701218) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys
21:00:44.0712 3440	nvstor32 - ok
21:00:44.0767 3440	nv_agp (5a0983915f02bae73267cc2a041f717d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
21:00:44.0767 3440	nv_agp - ok
21:00:44.0814 3440	ohci1394 (08a70a1f2cdde9bb49b885cb817a66eb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
21:00:44.0822 3440	ohci1394 - ok
21:00:44.0861 3440	Parport (2ea877ed5dd9713c5ac74e8ea7348d14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
21:00:44.0869 3440	Parport - ok
21:00:44.0908 3440	partmgr (bf8f6af06da75b336f07e23aef97d93b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
21:00:44.0908 3440	partmgr - ok
21:00:44.0939 3440	Parvdm (eb0a59f29c19b86479d36b35983daadc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parvdm.sys
21:00:44.0939 3440	Parvdm - ok
21:00:45.0001 3440	pci (673e55c3498eb970088e812ea820aa8f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
21:00:45.0009 3440	pci - ok
21:00:45.0033 3440	pciide (afe86f419014db4e5593f69ffe26ce0a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
21:00:45.0033 3440	pciide - ok
21:00:45.0064 3440	pcmcia (f396431b31693e71e8a80687ef523506) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
21:00:45.0064 3440	pcmcia - ok
21:00:45.0095 3440	pcw (250f6b43d2b613172035c6747aeeb19f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
21:00:45.0095 3440	pcw - ok
21:00:45.0134 3440	PEAUTH (9e0104ba49f4e6973749a02bf41344ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
21:00:45.0134 3440	PEAUTH - ok
21:00:45.0220 3440	PptpMiniport (631e3e205ad6d86f2aed6a4a8e69f2db) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
21:00:45.0220 3440	PptpMiniport - ok
21:00:45.0251 3440	Processor (85b1e3a0c7585bc4aae6899ec6fcf011) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
21:00:45.0259 3440	Processor - ok
21:00:45.0298 3440	Psched (6270ccae2a86de6d146529fe55b3246a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
21:00:45.0298 3440	Psched - ok
21:00:45.0353 3440	ql2300 (ab95ecf1f6659a60ddc166d8315b0751) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
21:00:45.0369 3440	ql2300 - ok
21:00:45.0392 3440	ql40xx (b4dd51dd25182244b86737dc51af2270) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
21:00:45.0400 3440	ql40xx - ok
21:00:45.0431 3440	QWAVEdrv (584078ca1b95ca72df2a27c336f9719d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
21:00:45.0431 3440	QWAVEdrv - ok
21:00:45.0470 3440	RasAcd (30a81b53c766d0133bb86d234e5556ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
21:00:45.0470 3440	RasAcd - ok
21:00:45.0509 3440	RasAgileVpn (57ec4aef73660166074d8f7f31c0d4fd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
21:00:45.0517 3440	RasAgileVpn - ok
21:00:45.0548 3440	Rasl2tp (d9f91eafec2815365cbe6d167e4e332a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
21:00:45.0548 3440	Rasl2tp - ok
21:00:45.0580 3440	RasPppoe (0fe8b15916307a6ac12bfb6a63e45507) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
21:00:45.0587 3440	RasPppoe - ok
21:00:45.0611 3440	RasSstp (44101f495a83ea6401d886e7fd70096b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
21:00:45.0611 3440	RasSstp - ok
21:00:45.0658 3440	rdbss (d528bc58a489409ba40334ebf96a311b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
21:00:45.0666 3440	rdbss - ok
21:00:45.0697 3440	rdpbus (0d8f05481cb76e70e1da06ee9f0da9df) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
21:00:45.0697 3440	rdpbus - ok
21:00:45.0751 3440	RDPCDD (23dae03f29d253ae74c44f99e515f9a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
21:00:45.0751 3440	RDPCDD - ok
21:00:45.0783 3440	RDPENCDD (5a53ca1598dd4156d44196d200c94b8a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
21:00:45.0783 3440	RDPENCDD - ok
21:00:45.0822 3440	RDPREFMP (44b0a53cd4f27d50ed461dae0c0b4e1f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
21:00:45.0822 3440	RDPREFMP - ok
21:00:45.0884 3440	RDPWD (288b06960d78428ff89e811632684e20) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
21:00:45.0892 3440	RDPWD - ok
21:00:45.0947 3440	rdyboost (518395321dc96fe2c9f0e96ac743b656) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
21:00:45.0955 3440	rdyboost - ok
21:00:46.0009 3440	rspndr (032b0d36ad92b582d869879f5af5b928) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
21:00:46.0017 3440	rspndr - ok
21:00:46.0080 3440	sbp2port (05d860da1040f111503ac416ccef2bca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
21:00:46.0080 3440	sbp2port - ok
21:00:46.0181 3440	scfilter (0693b5ec673e34dc147e195779a4dcf6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
21:00:46.0189 3440	scfilter - ok
21:00:46.0259 3440	secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
21:00:46.0259 3440	secdrv - ok
21:00:46.0306 3440	Serenum (9ad8b8b515e3df6acd4212ef465de2d1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
21:00:46.0314 3440	Serenum - ok
21:00:46.0361 3440	Serial (5fb7fcea0490d821f26f39cc5ea3d1e2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
21:00:46.0361 3440	Serial - ok
21:00:46.0408 3440	sermouse (79bffb520327ff916a582dfea17aa813) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
21:00:46.0408 3440	sermouse - ok
21:00:46.0478 3440	sffdisk (9f976e1eb233df46fce808d9dea3eb9c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
21:00:46.0478 3440	sffdisk - ok
21:00:46.0501 3440	sffp_mmc (932a68ee27833cfd57c1639d375f2731) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
21:00:46.0501 3440	sffp_mmc - ok
21:00:46.0517 3440	sffp_sd (6d4ccaedc018f1cf52866bbbaa235982) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
21:00:46.0525 3440	sffp_sd - ok
21:00:46.0541 3440	sfloppy (db96666cc8312ebc45032f30b007a547) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
21:00:46.0548 3440	sfloppy - ok
21:00:46.0619 3440	sisagp (2565cac0dc9fe0371bdce60832582b2e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisagp.sys
21:00:46.0619 3440	sisagp - ok
21:00:46.0658 3440	SiSRaid2 (a9f0486851becb6dda1d89d381e71055) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
21:00:46.0658 3440	SiSRaid2 - ok
21:00:46.0681 3440	SiSRaid4 (3727097b55738e2f554972c3be5bc1aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
21:00:46.0681 3440	SiSRaid4 - ok
21:00:46.0720 3440	Smb (3e21c083b8a01cb70ba1f09303010fce) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
21:00:46.0728 3440	Smb - ok
21:00:46.0767 3440	spldr (95cf1ae7527fb70f7816563cbc09d942) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
21:00:46.0775 3440	spldr - ok
21:00:46.0876 3440	sptd (d15da1ba189770d93eea2d7e18f95af9) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys
21:00:46.0884 3440	Suspicious file (NoAccess): C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\sptd.sys. md5: d15da1ba189770d93eea2d7e18f95af9
21:00:46.0884 3440	sptd ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
21:00:46.0884 3440	sptd - detected LockedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
21:00:46.0947 3440	srv (e4c2764065d66ea1d2d3ebc28fe99c46) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
21:00:46.0947 3440	srv - ok
21:00:47.0001 3440	srv2 (03f0545bd8d4c77fa0ae1ceedfcc71ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
21:00:47.0009 3440	srv2 - ok
21:00:47.0064 3440	srvnet (be6bd660caa6f291ae06a718a4fa8abc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
21:00:47.0064 3440	srvnet - ok
21:00:47.0119 3440	sscdbus (d5dffeaa1e15d4effabb9d9a3068ac5b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sscdbus.sys
21:00:47.0134 3440	sscdbus - ok
21:00:47.0173 3440	sscdmdfl (8a1be0c347814f482f493aea619d57f6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sscdmdfl.sys
21:00:47.0173 3440	sscdmdfl - ok
21:00:47.0212 3440	sscdmdm (5ab0b1987f682a59b15b78f84c6ad7d0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sscdmdm.sys
21:00:47.0212 3440	sscdmdm - ok
21:00:47.0251 3440	sscdserd (751e66eb32efa80633b80f5d7ff0a1d8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sscdserd.sys
21:00:47.0259 3440	sscdserd - ok
21:00:47.0330 3440	stexstor (db32d325c192b801df274bfd12a7e72b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
21:00:47.0330 3440	stexstor - ok
21:00:47.0400 3440	swenum (e58c78a848add9610a4db6d214af5224) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\swenum.sys
21:00:47.0400 3440	swenum - ok
21:00:47.0509 3440	Tcpip (65d10b191c59c5501a1263fc33f6894b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
21:00:47.0517 3440	Tcpip - ok
21:00:47.0572 3440	TCPIP6 (65d10b191c59c5501a1263fc33f6894b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
21:00:47.0580 3440	TCPIP6 - ok
21:00:47.0642 3440	tcpipreg (cca24162e055c3714ce5a88b100c64ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
21:00:47.0642 3440	tcpipreg - ok
21:00:47.0705 3440	TDPIPE (1cb91b2bd8f6dd367dfc2ef26fd751b2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
21:00:47.0705 3440	TDPIPE - ok
21:00:47.0728 3440	TDTCP (2c10395baa4847f83042813c515cc289) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
21:00:47.0736 3440	TDTCP - ok
21:00:47.0798 3440	tdx (b459575348c20e8121d6039da063c704) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
21:00:47.0798 3440	tdx - ok
21:00:47.0845 3440	TermDD (04dbf4b01ea4bf25a9a3e84affac9b20) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\termdd.sys
21:00:47.0853 3440	TermDD - ok
21:00:47.0923 3440	tssecsrv (254bb140eee3c59d6114c1a86b636877) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
21:00:47.0923 3440	tssecsrv - ok
21:00:48.0001 3440	TsUsbFlt (fd1d6c73e6333be727cbcc6054247654) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
21:00:48.0001 3440	TsUsbFlt - ok
21:00:48.0064 3440	tunnel (b2fa25d9b17a68bb93d58b0556e8c90d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
21:00:48.0064 3440	tunnel - ok
21:00:48.0119 3440	uagp35 (750fbcb269f4d7dd2e420c56b795db6d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
21:00:48.0119 3440	uagp35 - ok
21:00:48.0166 3440	udfs (ee43346c7e4b5e63e54f927babbb32ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
21:00:48.0173 3440	udfs - ok
21:00:48.0236 3440	uliagpkx (44e8048ace47befbfdc2e9be4cbc8880) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
21:00:48.0244 3440	uliagpkx - ok
21:00:48.0291 3440	umbus (d295bed4b898f0fd999fcfa9b32b071b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umbus.sys
21:00:48.0291 3440	umbus - ok
21:00:48.0330 3440	UmPass (7550ad0c6998ba1cb4843e920ee0feac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
21:00:48.0330 3440	UmPass - ok
21:00:48.0361 3440	usbccgp (bd9c55d7023c5de374507acc7a14e2ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
21:00:48.0361 3440	usbccgp - ok
21:00:48.0408 3440	usbcir (04ec7cec62ec3b6d9354eee93327fc82) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
21:00:48.0408 3440	usbcir - ok
21:00:48.0439 3440	usbehci (f92de757e4b7ce9c07c5e65423f3ae3b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
21:00:48.0462 3440	usbehci - ok
21:00:48.0501 3440	usbhub (8dc94aec6a7e644a06135ae7506dc2e9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
21:00:48.0501 3440	usbhub - ok
21:00:48.0525 3440	usbohci (e185d44fac515a18d9deddc23c2cdf44) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
21:00:48.0525 3440	usbohci - ok
21:00:48.0564 3440	usbprint (797d862fe0875e75c7cc4c1ad7b30252) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
21:00:48.0564 3440	usbprint - ok
21:00:48.0595 3440	usbscan (576096ccbc07e7c4ea4f5e6686d6888f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
21:00:48.0595 3440	usbscan - ok
21:00:48.0619 3440	USBSTOR (f991ab9cc6b908db552166768176896a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
21:00:48.0619 3440	USBSTOR - ok
21:00:48.0650 3440	usbuhci (68df884cf41cdada664beb01daf67e3d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
21:00:48.0650 3440	usbuhci - ok
21:00:48.0697 3440	usb_rndisx (d82f43d15fdaa666856c0190cb73e7c9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usb8023x.sys
21:00:48.0697 3440	usb_rndisx - ok
21:00:48.0751 3440	VClone (94d73b62e458fb56c9ce60aa96d914f9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VClone.sys
21:00:48.0751 3440	VClone - ok
21:00:48.0791 3440	vdrvroot (a059c4c3edb09e07d21a8e5c0aabd3cb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
21:00:48.0791 3440	vdrvroot - ok
21:00:48.0845 3440	vga (17c408214ea61696cec9c66e388b14f3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
21:00:48.0845 3440	vga - ok
21:00:48.0876 3440	VgaSave (8e38096ad5c8570a6f1570a61e251561) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
21:00:48.0876 3440	VgaSave - ok
21:00:48.0931 3440	vhdmp (5461686cca2fda57b024547733ab42e3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
21:00:48.0939 3440	vhdmp - ok
21:00:48.0970 3440	viaagp (c829317a37b4bea8f39735d4b076e923) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys
21:00:48.0978 3440	viaagp - ok
21:00:49.0001 3440	ViaC7 (e02f079a6aa107f06b16549c6e5c7b74) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viac7.sys
21:00:49.0001 3440	ViaC7 - ok
21:00:49.0025 3440	viaide (e43574f6a56a0ee11809b48c09e4fd3c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
21:00:49.0025 3440	viaide - ok
21:00:49.0080 3440	volmgr (4c63e00f2f4b5f86ab48a58cd990f212) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
21:00:49.0080 3440	volmgr - ok
21:00:49.0103 3440	volmgrx  (b5bb72067ddddbbfb04b2f89ff8c3c87) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
21:00:49.0111 3440	volmgrx - ok
21:00:49.0166 3440	volsnap (f497f67932c6fa693d7de2780631cfe7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
21:00:49.0173 3440	volsnap - ok
21:00:49.0212 3440	vsmraid (9dfa0cc2f8855a04816729651175b631) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
21:00:49.0220 3440	vsmraid - ok
21:00:49.0267 3440	vwifibus (90567b1e658001e79d7c8bbd3dde5aa6) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
21:00:49.0275 3440	vwifibus - ok
21:00:49.0314 3440	WacomPen (de3721e89c653aa281428c8a69745d90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
21:00:49.0314 3440	WacomPen - ok
21:00:49.0369 3440	WANARP (3c3c78515f5ab448b022bdf5b8ffdd2e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
21:00:49.0376 3440	WANARP - ok
21:00:49.0384 3440	Wanarpv6 (3c3c78515f5ab448b022bdf5b8ffdd2e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
21:00:49.0384 3440	Wanarpv6 - ok
21:00:49.0462 3440	Wd (1112a9badacb47b7c0bb0392e3158dff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
21:00:49.0462 3440	Wd - ok
21:00:49.0501 3440	Wdf01000 (9950e3d0f08141c7e89e64456ae7dc73) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
21:00:49.0509 3440	Wdf01000 - ok
21:00:49.0580 3440	WfpLwf (8b9a943f3b53861f2bfaf6c186168f79) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
21:00:49.0580 3440	WfpLwf - ok
21:00:49.0603 3440	WIMMount (5cf95b35e59e2a38023836fff31be64c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
21:00:49.0603 3440	WIMMount - ok
21:00:49.0697 3440	WinUsb (a67e5f9a400f3bd1be3d80613b45f708) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
21:00:49.0705 3440	WinUsb - ok
21:00:49.0767 3440	WmiAcpi (0217679b8fca58714c3bf2726d2ca84e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys
21:00:49.0767 3440	WmiAcpi - ok
21:00:49.0853 3440	ws2ifsl (6db3276587b853bf886b69528fdb048c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
21:00:49.0853 3440	ws2ifsl - ok
21:00:49.0923 3440	WudfPf (e714a1c0354636837e20ccbf00888ee7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
21:00:49.0923 3440	WudfPf - ok
21:00:49.0978 3440	WUDFRd (1023ee888c9b47178c5293ed5336ab69) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
21:00:49.0986 3440	WUDFRd - ok
21:00:50.0048 3440	MBR (0x1B8) (a36c5e4f47e84449ff07ed3517b43a31) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
21:00:50.0072 3440	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
21:00:50.0080 3440	MBR (0x1B8) (fe3aef5dee52f7de9c622ec12e92058e) \Device\Harddisk1\DR1
21:00:50.0095 3440	\Device\Harddisk1\DR1 - ok
21:00:50.0095 3440	Boot (0x1200) (e181b9fb7c7dabad77f21414bc04167e) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
21:00:50.0103 3440	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
21:00:50.0119 3440	Boot (0x1200) (9d1622cc41e7a0daecf7c6001943e04b) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
21:00:50.0119 3440	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
21:00:50.0119 3440	Boot (0x1200) (d595cec6e696ce86651d395f41bc0def) \Device\Harddisk1\DR1\Partition0
21:00:50.0126 3440	\Device\Harddisk1\DR1\Partition0 - ok
21:00:50.0126 3440	============================================================
21:00:50.0126 3440	Scan finished
21:00:50.0126 3440	============================================================
21:00:50.0142 3820	Detected object count: 1
21:00:50.0142 3820	Actual detected object count: 1
21:00:58.0830 3820	sptd ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
21:00:58.0830 3820	sptd ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
21:03:20.0771 1068	Deinitialize success


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Please press the







+ R Key and Copy/Paste the following single-line command into the Run box and click OK

*diskmgmt.msc*

Look for the *empty partiton* and rightclick --> delete.

If delete is greyed out, please boot again from the xPUD USB Stick.
Press Tool and select commandline again.
Type in: * parted /dev/sda rm 3*

Reboot your system to windows.

Download   *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* to your desktop.


Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
 At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to the following:
 *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick scan*, then click Scan.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
When completed, a log will open in Notepad. *Save it to your desktop*.
* Note:* Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware may require a reboot to complete removals. After a reboot, if required, *post that saved log *in your next reply.

Double click on the OTL icon to run it.

 In the *Extra Registry* group check *Use SafeList*.
 Make sure all other windows are closed to let it run uninterrupted.
 Click on the *Run Scan* Button. 
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
Please post both in your next reply.

*Please post in your next reply*
MBAM log
OTL.txt
Extras.txt


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok in the first part of your instructions I run the disk management command but I do not see a line like 
"color=red]empty partiton[/color]"


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i see you were trying to show that in red font....I attempted to delete the far right partition.


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.60.0.1800
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.01.13.02

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
Josh's Comp :: JOSHSCOMP-PC [administrator]

1/12/2012 11:23:30 PM
mbam-log-2012-01-12 (23-23-30).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 191434
Time elapsed: 7 minute(s), 14 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

OTL logfile created on: 1/12/2012 11:34:03 PM - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.94 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.76 Gb Available Physical Memory | 59.97% Memory free
5.87 Gb Paging File | 4.49 Gb Available in Paging File | 76.48% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 298.05 Gb Total Space | 87.02 Gb Free Space | 29.20% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive M: | 982.72 Mb Total Space | 905.73 Mb Free Space | 92.17% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT

Computer Name: JOSHSCOMP-PC | User Name: Josh's Comp | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/01/12 23:32:31 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011/12/07 10:13:56 | 000,296,056 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/12/03 01:22:12 | 002,415,456 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
PRC - [2011/11/28 01:19:04 | 001,229,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgnsx.exe
PRC - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
PRC - [2011/10/10 06:23:34 | 000,973,664 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgemcx.exe
PRC - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
PRC - [2011/09/08 20:53:26 | 000,743,264 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/15 06:21:40 | 000,337,760 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgcsrvx.exe
PRC - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/06/15 15:16:48 | 000,997,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
PRC - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/05/27 15:58:48 | 000,793,416 | ---- | M] (AVG) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\BoostSpeed.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
PRC - [2011/02/24 21:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2010/11/20 04:17:47 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:14 | 007,418,368 | -H-- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:10 | 007,424,000 | ---- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
PRC - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,255,536 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
PRC - [2009/03/08 13:09:26 | 000,638,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
PRC - [2009/01/26 15:31:16 | 002,144,088 | RHS- | M] (Safer Networking Limited) -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
PRC - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] (Lexmark International, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdeserv.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2011/11/22 16:08:45 | 001,451,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:25:19 | 012,433,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6e592e424a204aafeadbe22b6b31b9db\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:40 | 001,587,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b2cfd85528a27eb71dc41d8067359a1\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:35 | 005,453,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\130ad4d9719e566ca933ac7158a04203\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:31 | 000,971,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\2d5bcbeb9475ef62189f605bcca1cec6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:23 | 007,963,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\abab08afa60a6f06bdde0fcc9649c379\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:12 | 011,490,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\a1a82db68b3badc7c27ea1f6579d22c5\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
MOD - [2011/05/25 10:53:14 | 000,350,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\madExcept_.bpl
MOD - [2011/05/25 10:53:12 | 000,184,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\madBasic_.bpl
MOD - [2011/05/25 10:53:12 | 000,050,504 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG PC Tuneup 2011\madDisAsm_.bpl
MOD - [2010/03/24 12:51:30 | 000,970,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.core.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.common.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:40:56 | 000,057,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll
MOD - [2008/06/06 05:45:50 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll
MOD - [2007/05/24 14:21:26 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdescw.dll
MOD - [2007/05/03 09:39:32 | 000,589,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdedatr.dll
MOD - [2007/03/26 01:39:36 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdecats.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2011/11/22 16:08:48 | 000,246,624 | ---- | M] () [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\8.0.1\ToolbarUpdater.exe -- (vToolbarUpdater)
SRV - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2011/09/24 09:34:52 | 000,419,624 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe -- (NisSrv)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV - [2011/04/13 14:10:34 | 000,103,336 | ---- | M] (stumbleupon.com) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponUpdateService.exe -- (StumbleUponUpdateService)
SRV - [2010/04/03 02:00:26 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -- (McComponentHostService)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:41 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe -- (SBSDWSCService)
SRV - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:24 | 000,379,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wcescomm.dll -- (WcesComm)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:18 | 000,183,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\rapimgr.dll -- (RapiMgr)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe -- (lxde_device)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdeserv.exe -- (lxdeCATSCustConnectService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2012/01/12 19:22:19 | 000,029,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{A8D5679A-CC4A-4241-8B45-182CFCA9E3C8}\MpKsl0a476bc2.sys -- (MpKsl0a476bc2)
DRV - [2011/10/07 06:23:48 | 000,230,608 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgldx86.sys -- (Avgldx86)
DRV - [2011/10/04 06:21:28 | 000,016,720 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSShim.sys -- (AVGIDSShim)
DRV - [2011/09/13 06:30:10 | 000,032,592 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx86.sys -- (Avgrkx86)
DRV - [2011/08/08 06:08:58 | 000,040,016 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys -- (Avgmfx86)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:38 | 000,295,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\avgtdix.sys -- (Avgtdix)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:14 | 000,024,272 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSFilter.sys -- (AVGIDSFilter)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:12 | 000,134,736 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVGIDSDriver.sys -- (AVGIDSDriver)
DRV - [2011/07/11 01:14:12 | 000,023,120 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. ) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AVGIDSEH.Sys -- (AVGIDSEH)
DRV - [2011/04/27 15:25:24 | 000,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys -- (NisDrv)
DRV - [2011/04/18 13:18:50 | 000,043,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpNWMon.sys -- (MpNWMon)
DRV - [2010/12/01 11:06:29 | 000,108,104 | ---- | M] (SlySoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AnyDVD.sys -- (AnyDVD)
DRV - [2010/11/20 02:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010/11/20 01:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2010/06/06 10:23:25 | 000,721,904 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2009/07/31 00:12:54 | 000,287,392 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvmf6232.sys -- (NVNET)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:52 | 000,347,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvm62x32.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2009/06/10 13:19:48 | 009,853,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2007/10/26 18:51:24 | 000,110,624 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys -- (nvstor32)
DRV - [2007/07/23 07:56:58 | 000,042,624 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham1.sys -- (Alpham1)
DRV - [2007/04/04 20:51:36 | 000,012,672 | ---- | M] (Fellowes, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FeMouWDM.sys -- (FeMouWDM)
DRV - [2007/03/20 09:49:52 | 000,018,432 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham2.sys -- (Alpham2)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:47:48 | 000,073,696 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdserd.sys -- (sscdserd) SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:26 | 000,093,872 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys -- (sscdmdm)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:20 | 000,008,272 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys -- (sscdmdfl)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:45:00 | 000,058,352 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdbus.sys -- (sscdbus) SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 19 33 9E 55 A2 4A CB 01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.0.198: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.0.198: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpjplug;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Firefox4\ [2011/12/22 08:05:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [2011/12/07 10:14:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\components [2011/12/07 10:14:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\plugins
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Thunderbird\ [2011/12/22 08:05:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}client=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - plugin: Remoting Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: AVG Internet Security (Enabled) = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\plugins/avgnpss.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.290.11 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U29 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Version Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Default Plug-in (Enabled) = default_plugin
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.3_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.16_0\
CHR - Extension: RealPlayer HTML5Video Downloader Extension = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jfmjfhklogoienhpfnppmbcbjfjnkonk\1.5_0\
CHR - Extension: AVG Safe Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2011/12/04 14:29:08 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (StumbleUpon Launcher) - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (StumbleUpon Toolbar) - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (AVG Security Toolbar) - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\8.0.0.40\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll ()
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BambooCore] C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Fellowes Proxy] C:\Windows\System32\r3proxy.exe (Fellowes, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdeamon] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdemon.exe] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer Networking Limited)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Recovery present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab (QuickTime Object)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab (NVIDIA Smart Scan)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/amun/default/mjolauncher.cab (MJLauncherCtrl Class)
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab (HPDDClientExec Class)
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab (PopCapLoader Object)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-us.cab (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB2ECD2D-1DAF-4B3E-BA2C-C3A5BFD7B4E7}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\viprotocol {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\8.0.1\ViProtocol.dll ()
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) -C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/06/10 13:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsx.exe /sync /restart)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/12 23:32:31 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/01/12 23:22:12 | 000,020,464 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2012/01/12 23:20:48 | 010,847,608 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation ) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.60.0.1800.exe
[2012/01/12 20:59:17 | 001,972,528 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
[2012/01/12 19:58:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\My Bike
[2012/01/12 18:47:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{085E7F23-A537-4EEB-BD96-965EC664CD69}
[2012/01/12 18:47:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9F2D5FF2-0746-4C9B-8576-74DCFFC66D40}
[2012/01/12 06:36:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2125CE44-0F21-445E-9A07-646113F259C1}
[2012/01/12 06:36:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AB6C336D-9718-4AFB-8C47-ACA6189E336A}
[2012/01/11 17:45:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CD90043E-12B6-46E7-AF7B-2C7A0DB3039D}
[2012/01/11 05:44:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{99C64F07-831B-4A5A-A401-7554A96E69EA}
[2012/01/11 05:44:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1628F289-F434-4EEC-BAAE-81E9A7E0937A}
[2012/01/10 16:03:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B2991BD8-AAF4-427E-A486-99E9F6930CD3}
[2012/01/10 16:03:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{102F59BC-631C-474E-B905-BCE095270DA6}
[2012/01/07 10:40:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{EBC3D303-7EB6-49FE-B172-8DA95D00C944}
[2012/01/07 10:40:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F526C6E1-9504-4B30-B6F5-CEB648009AF0}
[2012/01/06 22:40:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F4D83CDA-CF49-4D62-A638-6AA12E13B1B5}
[2012/01/06 10:39:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7598368E-FC47-42A5-8B56-BE58C6F8A7A1}
[2012/01/06 10:39:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2D90C8AA-76B2-48EF-B2C5-9ACF0F26F06E}
[2012/01/05 22:39:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{64239574-5038-4560-A234-8131F5D6C7DA}
[2012/01/05 22:39:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{FAD70BBA-34C1-415D-9BB1-56CC1538D62A}
[2012/01/05 10:38:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{87073800-F8D0-42E3-8F97-40443D298B03}
[2012/01/05 10:38:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{C9CB832A-3566-47FF-913B-0ED76348147F}
[2012/01/04 22:38:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{0EB9BFF9-EE27-4A59-94E4-6CC6614B6600}
[2012/01/04 22:38:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F4B98C10-A6C0-4EC4-B925-AD6AC1B26730}
[2012/01/04 09:02:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4AAE35D3-24A9-493C-9CD9-64EC8BFE73FC}
[2012/01/04 09:02:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CAFBA5D3-B03F-4332-960E-0DC353BD8539}
[2012/01/03 21:01:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6468D524-CBBE-4BEC-B0F6-98EBF4795466}
[2012/01/03 09:01:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{55762E0F-C734-4766-AE3E-055EBB13106D}
[2012/01/03 09:01:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{382731C0-10FC-4A14-A85E-58F0FA8567BA}
[2012/01/02 21:00:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{ED1AE511-871A-4AAE-881D-5E44DCF5A13E}
[2012/01/02 09:00:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74C02517-1FA9-4345-AFB3-F899CD7F1C34}
[2012/01/02 09:00:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3A351072-793B-4949-8AA4-73F30D5261D5}
[2012/01/01 20:59:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{BB8AB8C9-0898-4985-9EB1-A7AEE34A4513}
[2012/01/01 20:59:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D0EB64E4-286F-4F76-B422-5060A9DB190C}
[2012/01/01 08:59:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{926BB8D5-E220-4950-BB67-4906084046C8}
[2012/01/01 08:59:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CF7F9185-66C9-4226-9C32-5929A93E83AD}
[2011/12/31 19:52:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D19488F0-B3AA-4687-BB90-D0C21D763E1B}
[2011/12/31 07:51:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6C76C5B3-04EA-4B0E-BF36-008F3BB24A84}
[2011/12/31 07:51:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{36F6FA40-BDC4-4004-9F66-251D83A5CB6D}
[2011/12/30 13:07:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\FRST
[2011/12/30 07:19:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7CF6EB4F-6E6F-47CC-8D25-F5ABEDCAA3D0}
[2011/12/30 07:19:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7F1688BB-F494-4519-85BE-3FEA95DB5DFA}
[2011/12/29 16:21:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A94693B6-150F-4CA9-8C3F-B8B88AE78405}
[2011/12/29 16:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6E2C1236-22D9-425D-AEF9-42B6052E1DC6}
[2011/12/28 21:26:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\DJC docs
[2011/12/28 19:06:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7DD17A30-59B8-4C5B-9827-9668E2DAC52C}
[2011/12/28 07:06:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{01D347C6-6D93-482E-9F4F-F5CB4AB6ADFC}
[2011/12/28 07:05:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0256B49-FAF0-466E-B2DA-3B7730FE5AE6}
[2011/12/27 17:51:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:51:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:34:36 | 017,624,656 | ---- | C] (Mooii) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
[2011/12/27 08:32:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1BDA3FAE-7C40-4373-945E-B346859FF337}
[2011/12/27 08:31:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E12F09EF-C915-44E9-97E6-A5BD8E1D4FFF}
[2011/12/26 08:57:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0E49F2D-11BB-4E53-83A9-EE6F4DAA659F}
[2011/12/26 08:57:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{92E3148A-7EE9-404F-A6FD-6F0FE37A231F}
[2011/12/25 20:07:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7EA204BE-2CD4-48D5-B14E-A5A22DDE06DA}
[2011/12/25 08:06:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6D5FD40B-8D9F-45D0-8BFE-77CCE57B2CC5}
[2011/12/25 08:06:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B69973C8-D391-449F-82DE-A3505190BE67}
[2011/12/24 16:01:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{14195DB9-1365-40F1-815A-FAFA688CDB15}
[2011/12/24 16:01:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7590D46D-8A20-4636-90F3-AD3421614745}
[2011/12/23 15:20:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{49815256-EDE5-48C6-9D48-D4376F7C0603}
[2011/12/23 03:19:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{58609E3E-4E21-497B-BB0A-605D70E09B26}
[2011/12/23 03:19:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{419B953A-299F-4D24-914F-6DABE135876E}
[2011/12/22 22:10:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HP
[2011/12/22 11:02:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{42E19C2C-3792-4F7B-80A3-45DCB7BEC936}
[2011/12/22 11:02:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1D138B17-272C-4D0A-8308-13BC2D367569}
[2011/12/21 18:46:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A87B864B-B04B-4D4E-9DF7-6C0E94B6A352}
[2011/12/21 06:46:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D9D2303C-4304-412B-8B38-DE557F2CCBED}
[2011/12/21 06:46:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F5564BC6-2697-43B1-BCA8-CA424E75D91A}
[2011/12/20 22:11:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 22:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 22:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 09:53:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74B664B4-B631-48B4-9DF3-B6A1E0B39B20}
[2011/12/20 09:53:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A5CFEFB5-CDAB-4DF0-B492-F41749684DB1}
[2011/12/19 21:53:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{570A0DB7-1E4F-410E-BAF7-F63D924F2902}
[2011/12/19 21:52:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3B9FF89A-2A4F-4490-9BEC-F7D1FB53085F}
[2011/12/19 21:52:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{206477DE-2720-4F7E-9FE0-706FE8DA9429}
[2011/12/19 19:03:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ulead.dat
[2011/12/19 09:52:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AAAA118-E036-4BBF-9B55-F94CC4B7EA7F}
[2011/12/19 09:52:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2BD1CEAB-D714-469B-8484-3B8A9470936C}
[2011/12/18 21:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Ulead Systems
[2011/12/18 21:06:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4E6F7876-1315-4A0A-849E-662E3B3A8005}
[2011/12/18 21:06:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AE34E450-3ADB-4DA3-AFDF-30F6BA61DD76}
[2011/12/18 20:45:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Nova Development
[2011/12/18 20:45:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer
[2011/12/18 20:44:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Web Publish
[2011/12/18 08:16:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9E60BA8D-7F30-40C9-BF57-0B735662400D}
[2011/12/18 08:16:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{65E95B0C-EE02-4649-BA58-E751B4A78386}
[2011/12/17 12:28:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{DC8A7D33-F8A2-403A-8912-A15D30F77725}
[2011/12/17 12:28:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2B654B9B-217B-4E7B-80E8-6A57B112A99B}
[2011/12/16 22:26:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{59A32E16-C4CF-4C26-9E66-150E31BA65BF}
[2011/12/16 22:25:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F58B2DC7-2BAA-458F-8BAD-0FD48266C210}
[2011/12/16 22:25:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Tracing
[2011/12/16 22:21:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
[2011/12/16 22:20:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:18:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:18:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:17:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AB4D619-46E3-4089-ADDE-1961D9C4764A}
[2011/12/16 03:01:27 | 002,382,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2011/12/16 03:01:24 | 001,798,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:24 | 000,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:23 | 000,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\url.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:23 | 000,176,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:19 | 001,427,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2011/12/14 17:05:13 | 002,342,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
[2011/12/14 17:05:10 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll
[2011/12/14 17:05:03 | 000,534,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll
[2011/12/14 17:05:02 | 000,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 001,200,128 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeserv.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,950,272 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeusb1.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,860,160 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,663,552 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehbn3.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,647,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdepmui.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,598,960 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,565,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdelmpm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,434,176 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehcp.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,365,488 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecfg.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,356,352 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinpa.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,339,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeiesc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,320,432 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeih.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeprox.dll
[2010/07/30 16:15:36 | 000,200,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\D3D11Install.exe
[2010/07/23 06:56:40 | 000,316,664 | ---- | C] (Valve Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\SteamService.exe
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/12 23:32:31 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/01/12 23:22:19 | 000,001,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/01/12 23:21:07 | 010,847,608 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation ) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.60.0.1800.exe
[2012/01/12 23:14:00 | 000,000,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/01/12 20:59:19 | 001,972,528 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
[2012/01/12 20:14:00 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/01/12 19:30:12 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/12 19:30:12 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/12 19:26:55 | 000,626,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/01/12 19:26:55 | 000,107,316 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2012/01/12 19:22:03 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/01/12 19:21:51 | 2364,448,768 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/01/12 18:49:14 | 086,634,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm
[2012/01/11 20:40:28 | 000,212,753 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\checkout_action=placeOrder.pdf
[2012/01/07 18:04:07 | 000,356,005 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjg.avm
[2012/01/07 00:47:04 | 000,002,418 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2012/01/06 22:16:39 | 000,002,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2012/01/05 12:39:29 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\MBRbackup.zip
[2011/12/30 13:49:00 | 000,003,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:35:11 | 017,624,656 | ---- | M] (Mooii) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
[2011/12/22 08:05:48 | 000,000,945 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2012.lnk
[2011/12/21 16:29:07 | 158,067,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,254 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,230 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/19 19:04:02 | 000,000,459 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
[2011/12/19 12:54:18 | 000,217,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
[2011/12/18 21:04:28 | 000,333,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2011/12/15 15:01:54 | 000,454,188 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/01/12 23:22:19 | 000,001,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/01/11 20:40:45 | 000,212,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\checkout_action=placeOrder.pdf
[2012/01/05 12:40:09 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\MBRbackup.zip
[2011/12/30 13:49:00 | 000,003,529 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,254 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,230 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/19 12:54:25 | 000,217,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
[2011/12/18 21:05:54 | 000,000,459 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
[2011/12/16 22:23:09 | 000,002,442 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Live Messenger.lnk
[2011/12/15 15:01:58 | 000,454,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2011/11/23 18:03:53 | 000,006,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvphy.bin
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,296 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,216 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
[2011/11/21 22:01:37 | 000,000,416 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/09/20 12:29:30 | 000,007,605 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2011/08/19 05:59:00 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/06/13 15:38:43 | 000,002,418 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2011/04/02 15:37:12 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinst.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdegrd.dll
[2011/02/22 17:24:34 | 000,000,040 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
[2010/12/24 09:20:37 | 000,000,258 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2010/02/22 20:02:24 | 000,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\language.dll
[2010/02/21 11:11:26 | 000,087,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\cpwmon2k.dll
[2010/02/21 08:46:57 | 000,000,262 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}_WiseFW.ini
[2009/09/28 12:12:18 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\boost_python-vc71-mt-1_32.dll
[2009/07/13 20:57:37 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/07/13 20:33:53 | 000,333,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,626,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,291,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfi009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,107,316 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,031,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfd009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:05 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NOISE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:04:11 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dssec.dat
[2009/07/13 15:55:01 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009/07/13 15:51:43 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 15:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/06/10 13:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dat
[2007/05/24 14:24:26 | 000,692,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdedrs.dll
[2007/05/22 08:09:42 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecaps.dll
[2007/05/03 13:50:10 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoin.dll
[2007/04/17 08:17:06 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecnv4.dll
[2006/07/31 23:53:18 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdevs.dll
[2006/06/26 01:49:32 | 001,867,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\python24.dll
[2005/05/08 16:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\zlib1.dll
[2005/02/05 11:46:00 | 000,004,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\fgexec.dll

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 152 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:0B4227B4

< End of report >


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Hy there,

Sorry for the broken BBcode. Was working the whole night and a little bit tired. 
So you found the partition and deleted it ?

Double click on the OTL icon to run it.
Copy/paste the entire contents of the codebox below into the







Box:


```
:otl
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,296 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
[2011/11/21 22:02:40 | 000,000,216 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\~x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQr
[2011/11/21 22:01:37 | 000,000,416 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\x2zZ8Uohk1iTlQ
:commands
[emptytemp]
```

 Please close all other programs now.
 Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top.
 OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.
 If the machine reboots, the log will be located at C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log, where mmddyyyy_hhmmss is the date of the tool run.
Please post the log in your next reply.

I see more than *one* Anti Virus Programm installed. In your case MSE and AVG
Having 2 AVs may sound great but they can cause conflicts with each other, can lead to system slow-downs, instability, crashes and will provide less protection, not more.

So I highly recommend to uninstall one of them via Start > Control Panel > Add / Remove Programs and let me know which one you have removed.

Go *here* to run an online scanner from ESET.
*Note:* You will need to use *Internet explorer* for this scan
 Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use.*
Click Start
When asked, allow the activex control to install
Click Start
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is unticked, and the option *Scan unwanted applications* is checked
Click Start
Wait for the scan to finish
Use *notepad* to open the logfile located at C:\Program Files\Eset\Eset Online Scanner\log.txt
Copy and paste that log in your next reply.

Double click on the OTL icon to run it.

 In the *Extra Registry* group check *Use SafeList*.
 Make sure all other windows are closed to let it run uninterrupted.
 Click on the *Run Scan* Button. 
 When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
Please post both in your next reply.

*Please post in your next reply*
OTL FIx Log
log.txt
OTL.txt
Extras.txt
Note any open issues


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Ok lot of stuff on that last post. I dont have the "Fix log" because I removed AVG after I ran scan and it restarted the computer before I could copy and paste log.....but I will start with the Eset log and work from there.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{106CF321-99A3-4E3A-9103-1BD027606A99}\RP35\A0001409.exe	Win32/Shutdown.NAA application
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG\Rescue\PC Tuneup 2011\111122184340705.rsc	multiple threats
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG\Rescue\PC Tuneup 2011\111123222012741.rsc	multiple threats
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\2\civ5.iso	Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBT trojan
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Cdvd.exe	multiple threats
C:\Windows.old\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]\components\FFTextLinks.dll	a variant of Win32/Adware.Gamevance.BH application
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Uninstall Fun Web Products.dll	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch.K application
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPZoneSB.dll	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\NPZONESB.DLL	Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB\bar\1.bin\Z4PLUGIN.DLL	a variant of Win32/Toolbar.MyWebSearch application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\abkuvmde.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\aemcmjqo.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\amjqthtv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\aqxgkjjk.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ayadd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ayadd.ini2	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bjwxgtoc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bpkugpyn.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bvqcqkeg.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ccmjfmtr.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ccniwtas.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\cgtkdfpc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dajarmca.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dgdmgaeb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dofwjumt.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ebneykuu.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\esimpdwq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fihvalan.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fkujlion.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fosvbtdd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fsxctvsp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fxplmghl.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\gnjjiqaw.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hgnyhhxp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hhkejjss.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hvpdghgh.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ibhdnxjw.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\igcniolg.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\imywgfyv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\inhlktlw.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\itbhgtvv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ivmoofld.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ivmoofld.tmp	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jappkyhp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jbwraoyi.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jbxmfrrq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jdcoxsqa.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jvtkruaq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kebicmfb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kikucunp.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kyevevir.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lmgdlspi.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lrxlsbov.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lwblpcar.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mbjegobf.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\meoivtno.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mmqmntnb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mtindhuc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\njbwwdgu.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\njfhkjpd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\nwwjwdwx.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ojbyfhmy.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ojkbiete.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oqqpwtgd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\orpmeeha.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oxwybsbb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oyfowwkq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oyfowwkq.tmp	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pfpytyxv.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pghiialn.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\puvklqhg.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pxsngosj.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qekikrre.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qmfvlhix.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qpjtasha.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\rbqkiodd.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\rtjnprmy.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\simhqqtq.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\snqlcnqe.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\spfbfgrr.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\tdvtotax.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\tlpqbooc.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\udkdshcm.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ujhemunb.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\vfhwmtxf.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\vxnusosh.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wcssjpuu.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wmsktedi.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wtqoelou.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\xqjtmvks.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\yboyhyce.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ycibeswh.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\yoxhidrf.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ytxsiuol.ini	Win32/Adware.Virtumonde.NEO application


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

OTL logfile created on: 1/13/2012 8:15:37 PM - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.94 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.83 Gb Available Physical Memory | 62.18% Memory free
5.87 Gb Paging File | 4.93 Gb Available in Paging File | 84.04% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 298.05 Gb Total Space | 87.86 Gb Free Space | 29.48% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive M: | 982.72 Mb Total Space | 905.73 Mb Free Space | 92.17% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT

Computer Name: JOSHSCOMP-PC | User Name: Josh's Comp | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - [2012/01/12 23:32:31 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
PRC - [2011/12/07 10:13:56 | 000,296,056 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Update\realsched.exe
PRC - [2011/12/03 01:22:12 | 002,415,456 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
PRC - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
PRC - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/06/15 15:16:48 | 000,997,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
PRC - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
PRC - [2011/02/24 21:30:54 | 002,616,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\explorer.exe
PRC - [2010/11/20 04:17:47 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\taskhost.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:14 | 007,418,368 | -H-- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.bin
PRC - [2010/02/01 23:10:10 | 007,424,000 | ---- | M] (OpenOffice.org) -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\soffice.exe
PRC - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,255,536 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
PRC - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
PRC - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
PRC - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] (Lexmark International, Inc.) -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdeserv.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2011/10/21 02:25:19 | 012,433,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\6e592e424a204aafeadbe22b6b31b9db\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:40 | 001,587,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\3b2cfd85528a27eb71dc41d8067359a1\System.Drawing.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:35 | 005,453,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\130ad4d9719e566ca933ac7158a04203\System.Xml.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:31 | 000,971,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\2d5bcbeb9475ef62189f605bcca1cec6\System.Configuration.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:23 | 007,963,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\abab08afa60a6f06bdde0fcc9649c379\System.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/10/21 02:24:12 | 011,490,304 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\a1a82db68b3badc7c27ea1f6579d22c5\mscorlib.ni.dll
MOD - [2011/09/28 04:59:07 | 000,646,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe
MOD - [2011/03/02 11:40:51 | 000,140,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\WinRAR\RarExt.dll
MOD - [2010/03/24 12:51:30 | 000,970,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\libxml2.dll
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:34 | 000,025,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/15 12:58:32 | 000,455,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.core.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:41:50 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.monitor.common.dll
MOD - [2010/02/09 06:40:56 | 000,057,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.dll
MOD - [2008/06/06 05:45:50 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\app4r.devmons.mcmdevmon.autoplayutil.dll
MOD - [2007/05/24 14:21:26 | 000,278,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdescw.dll
MOD - [2007/05/03 09:39:32 | 000,589,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdedatr.dll
MOD - [2007/03/26 01:39:36 | 000,073,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\lxdecats.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2011/10/12 06:25:22 | 004,433,248 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe -- (AVGIDSAgent)
SRV - [2011/09/24 09:34:52 | 000,419,624 | ---- | M] (Valve Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe -- (Steam Client Service)
SRV - [2011/08/02 06:09:08 | 000,192,776 | ---- | M] (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe -- (avgwd)
SRV - [2011/06/06 11:55:28 | 000,064,952 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe -- (AdobeARMservice)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,208,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe -- (NisSrv)
SRV - [2011/04/27 15:39:26 | 000,011,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV - [2011/04/13 14:10:34 | 000,103,336 | ---- | M] (stumbleupon.com) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponUpdateService.exe -- (StumbleUponUpdateService)
SRV - [2010/04/03 02:00:26 | 001,343,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Unknown | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe -- (WatAdminSvc)
SRV - [2010/01/15 04:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -- (McComponentHostService)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:16:13 | 000,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\sensrsvc.dll -- (SensrSvc)
SRV - [2009/07/13 17:15:41 | 000,680,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV - [2009/01/26 15:31:10 | 001,153,368 | ---- | M] (Safer Networking Ltd.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe -- (SBSDWSCService)
SRV - [2008/11/09 12:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -- (YahooAUService)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:24 | 000,379,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wcescomm.dll -- (WcesComm)
SRV - [2007/05/31 16:21:18 | 000,183,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\rapimgr.dll -- (RapiMgr)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:07:58 | 000,598,960 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe -- (lxde_device)
SRV - [2007/05/29 07:06:44 | 000,099,248 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdeserv.exe -- (lxdeCATSCustConnectService)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - [2012/01/13 15:19:08 | 000,029,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System | Running] -- c:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{A8D5679A-CC4A-4241-8B45-182CFCA9E3C8}\MpKsla0d34dfd.sys -- (MpKsla0d34dfd)
DRV - [2011/04/27 15:25:24 | 000,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys -- (NisDrv)
DRV - [2011/04/18 13:18:50 | 000,043,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MpNWMon.sys -- (MpNWMon)
DRV - [2010/12/01 11:06:29 | 000,108,104 | ---- | M] (SlySoft, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AnyDVD.sys -- (AnyDVD)
DRV - [2010/11/20 02:24:41 | 000,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV - [2010/11/20 01:59:44 | 000,035,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winusb.sys -- (WinUsb)
DRV - [2010/06/06 10:23:25 | 000,721,904 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\sptd.sys -- (sptd)
DRV - [2009/07/31 00:12:54 | 000,287,392 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvmf6232.sys -- (NVNET)
DRV - [2009/07/13 14:02:52 | 000,347,264 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvm62x32.sys -- (NVENETFD)
DRV - [2009/06/10 13:19:48 | 009,853,248 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys -- (nvlddmkm)
DRV - [2007/10/26 18:51:24 | 000,110,624 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor32.sys -- (nvstor32)
DRV - [2007/07/23 07:56:58 | 000,042,624 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham1.sys -- (Alpham1)
DRV - [2007/04/04 20:51:36 | 000,012,672 | ---- | M] (Fellowes, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FeMouWDM.sys -- (FeMouWDM)
DRV - [2007/03/20 09:49:52 | 000,018,432 | ---- | M] (Ideazon Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Alpham2.sys -- (Alpham2)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:47:48 | 000,073,696 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdserd.sys -- (sscdserd) SAMSUNG CDMA Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:26 | 000,093,872 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys -- (sscdmdm)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:46:20 | 000,008,272 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys -- (sscdmdfl)
DRV - [2005/08/17 06:45:00 | 000,058,352 | ---- | M] (MCCI) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sscdbus.sys -- (sscdbus) SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchDefaultBranded = 1
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/?fr=fp-yie9
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache AcceptLangs = en-us
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page Redirect Cache_TIMESTAMP = 19 33 9E 55 A2 4A CB 01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nppl3260;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprjplug;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpchromebrowserrecordext;version=15.0.0.198: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprphtml5videoshim;version=15.0.0.198: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nprpjplug;version=15.0.0.198: C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll (RealNetworks, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@real.com/nsJSRealPlayerPlugin;version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{1E73965B-8B48-48be-9C8D-68B920ABC1C4}: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Firefox4\ [2011/12/22 08:05:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{ABDE892B-13A8-4d1b-88E6-365A6E755758}: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext [2011/12/07 10:14:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\components [2011/12/07 10:14:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.15\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\plugins
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Thunderbird\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\Thunderbird\ [2011/12/22 08:05:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2010/12/15 15:44:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions\{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}client=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - plugin: Remoting Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Disabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\16.0.912.75\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: AVG Internet Security (Enabled) = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\plugins/avgnpss.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.290.11 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U29 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin5.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin6.dll
CHR - plugin: QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.9 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.79\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) G2 LiveConnect-Enabled Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nppl3260.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer Version Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprpjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealPlayer(tm) HTML5VideoShim Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
CHR - plugin: RealJukebox NS Plugin (Enabled) = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\Netscape6\nprjplug.dll
CHR - plugin: RealNetworks(tm) Chrome Background Extension Plug-In (32-bit) (Enabled) = C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\4.0.60831.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - plugin: Default Plug-in (Enabled) = default_plugin
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.3_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.16_0\
CHR - Extension: RealPlayer HTML5Video Downloader Extension = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jfmjfhklogoienhpfnppmbcbjfjnkonk\1.5_0\
CHR - Extension: AVG Safe Search = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\jmfkcklnlgedgbglfkkgedjfmejoahla\12.0.0.1901_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2011/12/04 14:29:08 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O2 - BHO: (StumbleUpon Launcher) - {145B29F4-A56B-4b90-BBAC-45784EBEBBB7} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O2 - BHO: (RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer) - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll (RealPlayer)
O2 - BHO: (AVG Safe Search) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (Spybot-S&D IE Protection) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O2 - BHO: (SingleInstance Class) - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\YTSingleInstance.dll (Yahoo! Inc)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (StumbleUpon Toolbar) - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - C:\Program Files\StumbleUpon\StumbleUponIEBar.dll (stumbleupon.com)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39} - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [] File not found
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [BambooCore] C:\Program Files\Bamboo Dock\BambooCore.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Fellowes Proxy] C:\Windows\System32\r3proxy.exe (Fellowes, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdeamon] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdeamon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [lxdemon.exe] C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4800 Series\lxdemon.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\update\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe (Safer Networking Limited)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\OpenOffice.org 3.2.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 3\program\quickstart.exe ()
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: EnableLUA = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Recovery present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_6CE5017F567343CA.dll/cmsidewiki.html File not found
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll (Safer Networking Limited)
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab (QuickTime Object)
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab (HP Download Manager)
O16 - DPF: {74DBCB52-F298-4110-951D-AD2FF67BC8AB} http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/nforce/NvidiaSmartScan.cab (NVIDIA Smart Scan)
O16 - DPF: {7530BFB8-7293-4D34-9923-61A11451AFC5} http://download.eset.com/special/eos/OnlineScanner.cab (OnlineScanner Control)
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/amun/default/mjolauncher.cab (MJLauncherCtrl Class)
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab (HPDDClientExec Class)
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab (PopCapLoader Object)
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {E77F23EB-E7AB-4502-8F37-247DBAF1A147} http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w4/pr01/photouploadcontrol/VistaMSNPUplden-us.cab (Windows Live Hotmail Photo Upload Tool)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB2ECD2D-1DAF-4B3E-BA2C-C3A5BFD7B4E7}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\linkscanner {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll (AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o.)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) -C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) -C:\Windows\System32\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2009/06/10 13:42:20 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () - C:\autoexec.bat -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/13 19:35:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{296131C6-C30A-4092-8DAE-87747C0599D8}
[2012/01/13 19:34:56 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AA4C1B8A-A76B-4289-A640-9B1A9FFD7C7B}
[2012/01/13 15:27:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG2012
[2012/01/13 14:13:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2012/01/13 07:34:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{31F52704-9E83-4987-BE2A-290D8A8FC845}
[2012/01/13 07:34:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A6B0EFC6-0946-463B-BBDA-B776C667CDDA}
[2012/01/12 23:32:31 | 000,584,192 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/01/12 23:22:12 | 000,020,464 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2012/01/12 23:20:48 | 010,847,608 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation ) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.60.0.1800.exe
[2012/01/12 20:59:17 | 001,972,528 | ---- | C] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
[2012/01/12 19:58:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\My Bike
[2012/01/12 18:47:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{085E7F23-A537-4EEB-BD96-965EC664CD69}
[2012/01/12 18:47:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9F2D5FF2-0746-4C9B-8576-74DCFFC66D40}
[2012/01/12 06:36:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2125CE44-0F21-445E-9A07-646113F259C1}
[2012/01/12 06:36:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AB6C336D-9718-4AFB-8C47-ACA6189E336A}
[2012/01/11 17:45:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CD90043E-12B6-46E7-AF7B-2C7A0DB3039D}
[2012/01/11 05:44:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{99C64F07-831B-4A5A-A401-7554A96E69EA}
[2012/01/11 05:44:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1628F289-F434-4EEC-BAAE-81E9A7E0937A}
[2012/01/10 16:03:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B2991BD8-AAF4-427E-A486-99E9F6930CD3}
[2012/01/10 16:03:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{102F59BC-631C-474E-B905-BCE095270DA6}
[2012/01/07 10:40:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{EBC3D303-7EB6-49FE-B172-8DA95D00C944}
[2012/01/07 10:40:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F526C6E1-9504-4B30-B6F5-CEB648009AF0}
[2012/01/06 22:40:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F4D83CDA-CF49-4D62-A638-6AA12E13B1B5}
[2012/01/06 10:39:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7598368E-FC47-42A5-8B56-BE58C6F8A7A1}
[2012/01/06 10:39:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2D90C8AA-76B2-48EF-B2C5-9ACF0F26F06E}
[2012/01/05 22:39:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{64239574-5038-4560-A234-8131F5D6C7DA}
[2012/01/05 22:39:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{FAD70BBA-34C1-415D-9BB1-56CC1538D62A}
[2012/01/05 10:38:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{87073800-F8D0-42E3-8F97-40443D298B03}
[2012/01/05 10:38:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{C9CB832A-3566-47FF-913B-0ED76348147F}
[2012/01/04 22:38:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{0EB9BFF9-EE27-4A59-94E4-6CC6614B6600}
[2012/01/04 22:38:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F4B98C10-A6C0-4EC4-B925-AD6AC1B26730}
[2012/01/04 09:02:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4AAE35D3-24A9-493C-9CD9-64EC8BFE73FC}
[2012/01/04 09:02:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CAFBA5D3-B03F-4332-960E-0DC353BD8539}
[2012/01/03 21:01:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6468D524-CBBE-4BEC-B0F6-98EBF4795466}
[2012/01/03 09:01:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{55762E0F-C734-4766-AE3E-055EBB13106D}
[2012/01/03 09:01:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{382731C0-10FC-4A14-A85E-58F0FA8567BA}
[2012/01/02 21:00:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{ED1AE511-871A-4AAE-881D-5E44DCF5A13E}
[2012/01/02 09:00:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74C02517-1FA9-4345-AFB3-F899CD7F1C34}
[2012/01/02 09:00:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3A351072-793B-4949-8AA4-73F30D5261D5}
[2012/01/01 20:59:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{BB8AB8C9-0898-4985-9EB1-A7AEE34A4513}
[2012/01/01 20:59:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D0EB64E4-286F-4F76-B422-5060A9DB190C}
[2012/01/01 08:59:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{926BB8D5-E220-4950-BB67-4906084046C8}
[2012/01/01 08:59:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{CF7F9185-66C9-4226-9C32-5929A93E83AD}
[2011/12/31 19:52:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D19488F0-B3AA-4687-BB90-D0C21D763E1B}
[2011/12/31 07:51:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6C76C5B3-04EA-4B0E-BF36-008F3BB24A84}
[2011/12/31 07:51:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{36F6FA40-BDC4-4004-9F66-251D83A5CB6D}
[2011/12/30 13:07:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\FRST
[2011/12/30 07:19:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7CF6EB4F-6E6F-47CC-8D25-F5ABEDCAA3D0}
[2011/12/30 07:19:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7F1688BB-F494-4519-85BE-3FEA95DB5DFA}
[2011/12/29 16:21:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A94693B6-150F-4CA9-8C3F-B8B88AE78405}
[2011/12/29 16:21:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6E2C1236-22D9-425D-AEF9-42B6052E1DC6}
[2011/12/28 21:26:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\DJC docs
[2011/12/28 19:06:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7DD17A30-59B8-4C5B-9827-9668E2DAC52C}
[2011/12/28 07:06:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{01D347C6-6D93-482E-9F4F-F5CB4AB6ADFC}
[2011/12/28 07:05:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0256B49-FAF0-466E-B2DA-3B7730FE5AE6}
[2011/12/27 17:51:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:51:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:50:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PhotoScape
[2011/12/27 17:34:36 | 017,624,656 | ---- | C] (Mooii) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
[2011/12/27 08:32:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1BDA3FAE-7C40-4373-945E-B346859FF337}
[2011/12/27 08:31:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E12F09EF-C915-44E9-97E6-A5BD8E1D4FFF}
[2011/12/26 08:57:41 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{E0E49F2D-11BB-4E53-83A9-EE6F4DAA659F}
[2011/12/26 08:57:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{92E3148A-7EE9-404F-A6FD-6F0FE37A231F}
[2011/12/25 20:07:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7EA204BE-2CD4-48D5-B14E-A5A22DDE06DA}
[2011/12/25 08:06:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{6D5FD40B-8D9F-45D0-8BFE-77CCE57B2CC5}
[2011/12/25 08:06:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{B69973C8-D391-449F-82DE-A3505190BE67}
[2011/12/24 16:01:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{14195DB9-1365-40F1-815A-FAFA688CDB15}
[2011/12/24 16:01:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7590D46D-8A20-4636-90F3-AD3421614745}
[2011/12/23 15:20:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{49815256-EDE5-48C6-9D48-D4376F7C0603}
[2011/12/23 03:19:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{58609E3E-4E21-497B-BB0A-605D70E09B26}
[2011/12/23 03:19:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{419B953A-299F-4D24-914F-6DABE135876E}
[2011/12/22 22:10:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HP
[2011/12/22 11:02:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{42E19C2C-3792-4F7B-80A3-45DCB7BEC936}
[2011/12/22 11:02:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{1D138B17-272C-4D0A-8308-13BC2D367569}
[2011/12/21 18:46:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A87B864B-B04B-4D4E-9DF7-6C0E94B6A352}
[2011/12/21 06:46:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{D9D2303C-4304-412B-8B38-DE557F2CCBED}
[2011/12/21 06:46:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F5564BC6-2697-43B1-BCA8-CA424E75D91A}
[2011/12/20 22:11:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 22:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 22:11:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2011/12/20 09:53:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{74B664B4-B631-48B4-9DF3-B6A1E0B39B20}
[2011/12/20 09:53:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{A5CFEFB5-CDAB-4DF0-B492-F41749684DB1}
[2011/12/19 21:53:01 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{570A0DB7-1E4F-410E-BAF7-F63D924F2902}
[2011/12/19 21:52:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{3B9FF89A-2A4F-4490-9BEC-F7D1FB53085F}
[2011/12/19 21:52:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{206477DE-2720-4F7E-9FE0-706FE8DA9429}
[2011/12/19 19:03:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\ulead.dat
[2011/12/19 09:52:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AAAA118-E036-4BBF-9B55-F94CC4B7EA7F}
[2011/12/19 09:52:03 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2BD1CEAB-D714-469B-8484-3B8A9470936C}
[2011/12/18 21:09:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Ulead Systems
[2011/12/18 21:06:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{4E6F7876-1315-4A0A-849E-662E3B3A8005}
[2011/12/18 21:06:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{AE34E450-3ADB-4DA3-AFDF-30F6BA61DD76}
[2011/12/18 20:45:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Nova Development
[2011/12/18 20:45:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer
[2011/12/18 20:44:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Web Publish
[2011/12/18 08:16:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{9E60BA8D-7F30-40C9-BF57-0B735662400D}
[2011/12/18 08:16:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{65E95B0C-EE02-4649-BA58-E751B4A78386}
[2011/12/17 12:28:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{DC8A7D33-F8A2-403A-8912-A15D30F77725}
[2011/12/17 12:28:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{2B654B9B-217B-4E7B-80E8-6A57B112A99B}
[2011/12/16 22:26:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{59A32E16-C4CF-4C26-9E66-150E31BA65BF}
[2011/12/16 22:25:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{F58B2DC7-2BAA-458F-8BAD-0FD48266C210}
[2011/12/16 22:25:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Tracing
[2011/12/16 22:21:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\PCHEALTH
[2011/12/16 22:20:50 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:18:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:18:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Windows Live
[2011/12/16 22:17:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\{7AB4D619-46E3-4089-ADDE-1961D9C4764A}
[2011/12/16 03:01:27 | 002,382,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2011/12/16 03:01:24 | 001,798,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:24 | 000,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:23 | 000,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\url.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:23 | 000,176,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll
[2011/12/16 03:01:19 | 001,427,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 001,200,128 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeserv.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,950,272 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeusb1.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,860,160 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,663,552 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehbn3.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,647,168 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdepmui.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,598,960 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoms.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,565,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdelmpm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,434,176 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdehcp.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,365,488 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecfg.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,364,544 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecomm.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,356,352 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinpa.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,339,968 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeiesc.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,320,432 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeih.exe
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeprox.dll
[2010/07/30 16:15:36 | 000,200,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\D3D11Install.exe
[2010/07/23 06:56:40 | 000,316,664 | ---- | C] (Valve Corporation) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\SteamService.exe

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2012/01/13 20:14:08 | 000,000,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/01/13 20:14:08 | 000,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/01/13 15:26:38 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/13 15:26:38 | 000,013,440 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/01/13 15:23:19 | 000,626,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2012/01/13 15:23:19 | 000,107,316 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2012/01/13 15:18:45 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/01/13 15:18:36 | 2364,448,768 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/01/13 08:04:54 | 086,667,115 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\incavi.avm
[2012/01/12 23:32:31 | 000,584,192 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2012/01/12 23:22:19 | 000,001,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/01/12 23:21:07 | 010,847,608 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation ) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\mbam-setup-1.60.0.1800.exe
[2012/01/12 20:59:19 | 001,972,528 | ---- | M] (Kaspersky Lab ZAO) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\TDSSKiller.exe
[2012/01/11 20:40:28 | 000,212,753 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\checkout_action=placeOrder.pdf
[2012/01/07 18:04:07 | 000,356,005 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AVG\iavichjg.avm
[2012/01/07 00:47:04 | 000,002,418 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2012/01/06 22:16:39 | 000,002,300 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2012/01/05 12:39:29 | 000,000,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\MBRbackup.zip
[2011/12/30 13:49:00 | 000,003,529 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:35:11 | 017,624,656 | ---- | M] (Mooii) -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScapeSetup_V3_6.exe
[2011/12/22 08:05:48 | 000,000,945 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\AVG 2012.lnk
[2011/12/21 16:29:07 | 158,067,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_en-US.exe
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,254 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,230 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/19 19:04:02 | 000,000,459 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
[2011/12/19 12:54:18 | 000,217,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
[2011/12/18 21:04:28 | 000,333,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2011/12/15 15:01:54 | 000,454,188 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/01/12 23:22:19 | 000,001,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2012/01/11 20:40:45 | 000,212,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\checkout_action=placeOrder.pdf
[2012/01/05 12:40:09 | 000,000,512 | ---- | C] () -- C:\MBRbackup.zip
[2011/12/30 13:49:00 | 000,003,529 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\fixit.rtf
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/27 17:51:09 | 000,001,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\PhotoScape.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,254 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/20 22:11:56 | 000,001,230 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk
[2011/12/19 12:54:25 | 000,217,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\eCertClaimPreviewPrint.pdf
[2011/12/18 21:05:54 | 000,000,459 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\ulead32.ini
[2011/12/16 22:23:09 | 000,002,442 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Live Messenger.lnk
[2011/12/15 15:01:58 | 000,454,188 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop\Confirmation.pdf
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2011/12/04 13:46:10 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2011/11/23 18:03:53 | 000,006,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvphy.bin
[2011/09/20 12:29:30 | 000,007,605 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
[2011/08/19 05:59:00 | 000,003,584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Local\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2011/06/13 15:38:43 | 000,002,418 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\lxde
[2011/04/02 15:37:12 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdeinst.dll
[2011/04/02 15:37:11 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdegrd.dll
[2011/02/22 17:24:34 | 000,000,040 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\.zreglib
[2010/12/24 09:20:37 | 000,000,258 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2010/02/22 20:02:24 | 000,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\language.dll
[2010/02/21 11:11:26 | 000,087,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\cpwmon2k.dll
[2010/02/21 08:46:57 | 000,000,262 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}_WiseFW.ini
[2009/09/28 12:12:18 | 000,176,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\boost_python-vc71-mt-1_32.dll
[2009/07/13 20:57:37 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2009/07/13 20:33:53 | 000,333,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,626,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,291,294 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfi009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,107,316 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:48 | 000,031,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\perfd009.dat
[2009/07/13 18:05:05 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\NOISE.DAT
[2009/07/13 18:04:11 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\dssec.dat
[2009/07/13 15:55:01 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\mib.bin
[2009/07/13 15:51:43 | 000,073,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BthpanContextHandler.dll
[2009/07/13 15:42:10 | 000,064,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\BWContextHandler.dll
[2009/06/10 13:26:10 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\mlang.dat
[2007/05/24 14:24:26 | 000,692,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdedrs.dll
[2007/05/22 08:09:42 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecaps.dll
[2007/05/03 13:50:10 | 000,348,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecoin.dll
[2007/04/17 08:17:06 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdecnv4.dll
[2006/07/31 23:53:18 | 000,040,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\lxdevs.dll
[2006/06/26 01:49:32 | 001,867,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\python24.dll
[2005/05/08 16:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\System32\zlib1.dll
[2005/02/05 11:46:00 | 000,004,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\fgexec.dll

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 137 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:0B4227B4

< End of report >


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

OTL Extras logfile created on: 1/13/2012 8:15:37 PM - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.31.0 Folder = C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Desktop
Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

2.94 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.83 Gb Available Physical Memory | 62.18% Memory free
5.87 Gb Paging File | 4.93 Gb Available in Paging File | 84.04% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 298.05 Gb Total Space | 87.86 Gb Free Space | 29.48% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive M: | 982.72 Mb Total Space | 905.73 Mb Free Space | 92.17% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT

Computer Name: JOSHSCOMP-PC | User Name: Josh's Comp | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\System32\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
.hlp [@ = hlpfile] -- C:\Windows\winhlp32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
hlpfile [open] -- %SystemRoot%\winhlp32.exe %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = Reg Error: Unknown registry data type -- File not found
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{048298C9-A4D3-490B-9FF9-AB023A9238F3}" = Steam
"{05BFB060-4F22-4710-B0A2-2801A1B606C5}" = Microsoft Antimalware
"{0B0F231F-CE6A-483D-AA23-77B364F75917}" = Windows Live Installer
"{0CA72D12-F6C6-4D43-A2A0-41F5AA17E2B6}" = Netflix in Windows Media Center
"{0EC7C406-B592-4686-BAC1-AD29A85EAE6A}" = HP Driver Diagnostics
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{200FEC62-3C34-4D60-9CE8-EC372E01C08F}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216018FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 29
"{26B0AFFA-761C-4D6A-9CF7-395E8A0AD167}" = EasyPoint USB Mouse Software
"{28C2DED6-325B-4CC7-983A-1777C8F7FBAB}" = RealUpgrade 1.1
"{2A3FC24C-6EC0-4519-A52B-FDA4EA9B2D24}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{2EFA4E4C-7B5F-48F7-A1C0-1AA882B7A9C3}" = HP Update
"{3643EF5F-D28D-4B25-9FA1-8859FC303710}" = Coby Media Manager
"{3C3901C5-3455-3E0A-A214-0B093A5070A6}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{44AED858-95E2-43DE-BFF2-7DB35A27AB53}" = The Curse Of Ra
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{4640FDE1-B83A-4376-84ED-86F86BEE2D41}" = Driver Detective
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4E74D41C-5864-4561-9F6B-069372513A0B}" = AVG 2012
"{4EBFAB00-674D-27E3-91B0-3BAA73FC6FA6}" = Bamboo Dock
"{54B6DC7D-8C5B-4DFB-BC15-C010A3326B2B}" = Microsoft Security Client
"{57752979-A1C9-4C02-856B-FBB27AC4E02C}" = QuickTime
"{579684A4-DDD5-4CA3-9EA8-7BE7D9593DB4}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{6421F085-1FAA-DE13-D02A-CFB412C522A4}" = Acrobat.com
"{682B3E4F-696A-42DE-A41C-4C07EA1678B4}" = Windows Live SOXE
"{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}" = Apple Software Update
"{6ADD0603-16EF-400D-9F9E-486432835002}" = OpenOffice.org 3.2
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{7770E71B-2D43-4800-9CB3-5B6CAAEBEBEA}" = RealNetworks - Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Runtime
"{789289CA-F73A-4A16-A331-54D498CE069F}" = Ventrilo Client
"{80F28669-97B7-4CC9-B256-1F1BCFB7FDCF}" = AVG 2012
"{83C292B7-38A5-440B-A731-07070E81A64F}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{904CCF62-818D-4675-BC76-D37EB399F917}" = Windows Mobile Device Center
"{95120000-00B9-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{9D318C86-AF4C-409F-A6AC-7183FF4CF424}" = Internet TV for Windows Media Center
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{A9BDCA6B-3653-467B-AC83-94367DA3BFE3}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AA1000000001}" = Adobe Reader X (10.1.1)
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{BCC7E198-1D10-4B55-956E-550A196F8056}" = Microsoft Office Live Meeting 2007
"{C6150D8A-86ED-41D3-87BB-F3BB51B0B77F}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{CD95F661-A5C4-44F5-A6AA-ECDD91C240C3}" = WinZip 15.5
"{CE95A79E-E4FC-4FFF-8A75-29F04B942FF2}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{D436F577-1695-4D2F-8B44-AC76C99E0002}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{D45240D3-B6B3-4FF9-B243-54ECE3E10066}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E5B21F11-6933-4E0B-A25C-7963E3C07D11}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{EE6097DD-05F4-4178-9719-D3170BF098E8}" = Apple Application Support
"{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}" = Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
"{FDB3B167-F4FA-461D-976F-286304A57B2A}" = Adobe AIR
"{FE044230-9CA5-43F7-9B58-5AC5A28A1F33}" = Windows Live Essentials
"{FF66E9F6-83E7-3A3E-AF14-8DE9A809A6A4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022
"Adobe AIR" = Adobe AIR
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"AnyDVD" = AnyDVD
"Astonia3" = Astonia3
"Astonia35" = Astonia35
"AVG" = AVG 2012
"Bamboo Dock" = Bamboo Dock
"com.adobe.mauby.4875E02D9FB21EE389F73B8D1702B320485DF8CE.1" = Acrobat.com
"CutePDF Writer Installation" = CutePDF Writer 2.8
"ESET Online Scanner" = ESET Online Scanner v3
"EVE" = EVE Online (remove only)
"Free Fire Screensaver" = Free Fire Screensaver
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome
"ImgBurn" = ImgBurn
"Lexmark 4800 Series" = Lexmark 4800 Series
"Mahjongg Master Egyptian Edition" = Mahjongg Master Egyptian Edition
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.60.0.1800
"McAfee Security Scan" = McAfee Security Scan Plus
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft Security Client" = Microsoft Security Essentials
"Mozilla Thunderbird (3.1.15)" = Mozilla Thunderbird (3.1.15)
"NVIDIA Drivers" = NVIDIA Drivers
"PhotoScape" = PhotoScape
"RahJongg - The Curse of Ra" = RahJongg - The Curse of Ra
"Ra's Empire" = Ra's Empire (remove only)
"RealPlayer 15.0" = RealPlayer
"Shanghai: Great Moments" = Shanghai: Great Moments version 2.0
"Steam App 8930" = Sid Meier's Civilization V
"StumbleUponIEToolbar" = StumbleUpon IE Toolbar
"UFC Poker" = UFC Poker
"VirtualCloneDrive" = VirtualCloneDrive
"wacomid-desktop-launcher.DCFD4B89A63EE70BC162777F06D4B93B6397AEC7.1" = Bamboo Dock
"WebPost" = Microsoft Web Publishing Wizard 1.52
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR 4.00 (32-bit)
"World of Warcraft" = World of Warcraft
"Yahoo! Companion" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"Yahoo! Software Update" = Yahoo! Software Update

========== HKEY_CURRENT_USER Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

Error reading Event Logs: The Event Service is not operating properly or the Event Logs are corrupt!

< End of report >


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

The only "open issue" I would say is that when I run "dskmgmt" the partition I deleted shows as "Unallocated", should I run that command you have from xpud?
Everything else is running great!


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, lets try that way 

Also, please run this Tool

Download *AVG Remover* and save it to your Desktop.


 Close all open programs
 Double click on *avgremover.exe* (if running Vista or Windows 7, right click on it and choose to run as an Administrator).
 Follow the prompts to run the tool.
 If after running the tool it prompts you to reboot the computer, please allow it to do so. If you are not prompted, please manually reboot the computer.

Double click on the OTL icon to run it.
Copy/paste the entire contents of the codebox below into the







Box:


```
:files
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\AppData\Roaming\AVG
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Documents\2\civ5.iso 
C:\Users\Josh's Comp\Downloads\Cdvd.exe multiple threats
C:\Windows.old\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}\[email protected]\components\FFTextLinks.dll n
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Uninstall Fun Web Products.dll
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPZoneSB.dll 
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB
C:\Windows.old\Program Files\ZoneAlarmSB
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\abkuvmde.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\aemcmjqo.ini
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\amjqthtv.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\aqxgkjjk.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ayadd.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ayadd.ini2 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bjwxgtoc.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bpkugpyn.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\bvqcqkeg.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ccmjfmtr.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ccniwtas.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\cgtkdfpc.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dajarmca.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dgdmgaeb.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\dofwjumt.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ebneykuu.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\esimpdwq.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fihvalan.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fkujlion.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fosvbtdd.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fsxctvsp.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\fxplmghl.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\gnjjiqaw.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hgnyhhxp.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hhkejjss.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\hvpdghgh.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ibhdnxjw.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\igcniolg.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\imywgfyv.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\inhlktlw.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\itbhgtvv.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ivmoofld.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ivmoofld.tmp 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jappkyhp.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jbwraoyi.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jbxmfrrq.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jdcoxsqa.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\jvtkruaq.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kebicmfb.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kikucunp.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\kyevevir.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lmgdlspi.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lrxlsbov.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\lwblpcar.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mbjegobf.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\meoivtno.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mmqmntnb.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\mtindhuc.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\njbwwdgu.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\njfhkjpd.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\nwwjwdwx.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ojbyfhmy.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ojkbiete.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oqqpwtgd.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\orpmeeha.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oxwybsbb.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oyfowwkq.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\oyfowwkq.tmp 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pfpytyxv.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pghiialn.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\puvklqhg.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\pxsngosj.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qekikrre.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qmfvlhix.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\qpjtasha.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\rbqkiodd.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\rtjnprmy.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\simhqqtq.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\snqlcnqe.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\spfbfgrr.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\tdvtotax.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\tlpqbooc.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\udkdshcm.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ujhemunb.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\vfhwmtxf.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\vxnusosh.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wcssjpuu.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wmsktedi.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\wtqoelou.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\xqjtmvks.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\yboyhyce.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ycibeswh.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\yoxhidrf.ini 
C:\Windows.old\Windows\system32\ytxsiuol.ini 
:commands
[reboot]
```

 Please close all other programs now.
 Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top.
 OTL may ask to reboot the machine. Please do so if asked.
 If the machine reboots, the log will be located at C:\_OTL\MovedFiles\mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log, where mmddyyyy_hhmmss is the date of the tool run.
Please post the log in your next reply. *I do not need this Log*


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

all done thanks


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. *Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*


Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Enviroment 6 Update 30 * and save it to your desktop.
 Scroll down to where it says *Java SE 6 Update 30* 
 Click the red *Download JRE* button on the right.
 Read the License Agreement then select *Accept License Agreement*
 Click on the link to download *Windows x86 Offline* and save the file to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to Start > Settings > Control Panel, double-click on *Add/Remove Programs* and remove all older versions of Java.
Check (_highlight_) any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name.
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on *jre-7u1-windows-i586.exe* to install the newest version.

After the install is complete, go into the Control Panel (using Classic View) and double-click the Java Icon. (looks like a coffee cup)

On the General tab, under Temporary Internet Files, click the *Settings* button.
Next, click on the Delete Files button
There are three options in the window to clear the cache - *Make sure all are checked*
Click OK on Delete Temporary Files Window
*Note: This deletes ALL the Downloaded Applications and Applets from the CACHE.*
Click OK to leave the Temporary Files Window
Click OK to leave the Java Control Panel.

Unless you do not have any open issues, you are good to go. 
Please follow these last few steps.

Please press the







+ R Key and Copy/Paste the following single-line command into the Run box and click OK

*combofix /uninstall*

This will uninstall ComboFix and delete ComboFix's quarantine folder. It will also implement some cleanup procedures, remove old System Restore Points which contain previous infections, and create a fresh, clean System Restore Point.

Please re-enable your antivirus program and any other antispyware programs disabled earlier if you haven't already.

You can safely delete any tools downloaded or any logs, files, and any shortcuts on your desktop that were created during this fix.

Empty your Recycle Bin if it does not do so automatically.

Please run OTL again. 
This time click on the *Clean Up* button. This will remove most of our tools we have used
If there are any leftovers, please simple delete it with "right- click --> delete".

Now that you appear to be free from malware lets help you stay that way!

It is vital that you keep your system *up to date*

Please enable Automatic Updates to keep your system up to date.
 *Windows Updates*
*Win XP*: Start --> Control Panel and double- click on Automatic Updates.
*Vista / 7*: Start --> Control Panel --> System and Security --> Windows Updates

 *Software Updates*
Your installed Software also can have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.
To keep your installed Software up to date I recommend *File Hippo*.

*Anti Virus Software*

 Make sure to have *one* Anti Virus programme installed and update it on a regular basis. It is useless with out of date definitions.

*Additional Protection*

 *Malwarebytes Anti Malware*
The freeware Version is an on demand scanner which will check your system for malware. Update it once a week and run a Quick Scan. You can also buy a licence which offers more features.
 *WinPatrol*
WinPatrol takes snapshot of your critical system resources and alerts you to any changes that may occur without your knowledge.

*Safer Browsing*

 *Web of Trust ( WOT )*
This software helps you to stay away from sites that have malicious purposes.
 *SpywareBlaster*
This software helps prevent the installation of ActiveX-based spyware
 *MVPS Hosts file*
This Hosts File will restrict known ad sites from serving you unsolicited advertisements.

*Use an alternate browser*
Other browsers tend to be more secure than IE as they do not make use of active x objects. Active x objects can be used by spyware as an infection point on your computer.

 *Opera*
 *Firefox*
*Note*: If you use Firefox you may want to have a look on this Add Ons.
 *AdblockPlus*https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/ ( Blocks advertisments )
 *NoScript*https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/ ( Blocks Java, Flash and JavaScript )

*Computer Maintenance*
Clean out your temp files on a regular basis -I recommend *TFC* ( Temp File Cleaner ).

*Thinking while surfing*
*There is no software which will protect your system from yourself.* 
I have included some security related articles that I advise you read through in your own time. These articles will give you tips and advice on preventing infection, and how to stay safe whilst browsing the internet.

 Staying Safe on the Internet ( by Glaswegian )
 Making Internet Explorer Safer.
 Think Prevention!

If you have any questions kindly ask.

*Please respond to this thread one more time and click on the MARK SOLVED Button at the top of your first post.*


----------



## jmkxtwo (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for all your help Daniel.


----------



## Larusso (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad we could help and thanks again for your patience :up:


----------

